# Reasons



## GFR (Dec 15, 2005)

Now, I'm craving your body,
is this real
Temperatures rising, I don't want to feel
I'm in the wrong place to be real
Woahh and I'm; longing to love you
just for a night,
Kissing and hugging and holding you tight
Please let me love you
with all my might

Reasons, the reasons that we hear,
The reasons that we fear
our feelings a-won't disappear

Oooh! And- after the love game has been played
All our illusions were just a parade
And all the reasons start to fade

(Layering Chorus)
LA-LA-LA-ETC
After all our reasons why
All the reasons were a lie
After all the reasons lo-ove was ne'er decide

And, longing to love you for one night
Please let me love you with all of my might, baaaaby
OOOHHH, Baby!

Reasons, the reasons that we hear,
The reasons that we fear
our feelings a-won't disappear

Oooh! And after the love games have been played
All our illusions were just a parade
And all the reasons start to fade

And, in the morning when I rise,
no longer feeling hynotized
For no reasons, our reasons, our reasons
have no pri-ii-de

(Layering Chorus)
LA-LA-LA-ETC
After all the reasons why
All of the reasons were a lie
After all the reasons lo-ove was ne'er decide

(Phillips last solo) Heeehhhhh, Ooooh, yeaahhh, Oohhh Baby,
I can't find the reasons
That my love won't disappear
Can't find the reasons
Why I love you ,my baby, my dear
Can't find the reasons
Wanna love you all night
Can't find the reasons
Gotta squeeze ya, real tight
Can't find the reasons
Baby- yeah,
For my tears
Can't find the reasons
Why I love ya....(fade to black)


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2005)

Way up on that mountain children
Reachin' up there for ya children
Need ya back down here my children
To plant your pretty flowers children
(c'mon children, c'mon children)

Hey, hey-hey, hey
Come on down and lend a hand
Need your love, to save the land
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
(c'mon children, c'mon children)

*The world needs the children
Cryin' for the children
(*repeat)

Need ya back down here my children
To plant your pretty flowers children
Come on children
Need your love to save the land
Need your love to save the land
To save the land, save the land
To save the land, save the land

(Repeat and fade)


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2005)

*CAN'T HIDE LOVE*
Skip Scarbrough

You want my love and you can't deny
you know it's true, but you try to hide
You turn down love like it's really bad
You can't give what you never had
Well bless your soul, you can fool a few
But, I know the truth and so do you

You can't hide love, you can't now
You can't hide love, it's got ya
Betcha you want my love, I betcha
You can't hide feeling inside

You can't pretend there's nothing there
Girl, I look in your eyes, I see you care
So why not stop trying to run and hide
You won't find out, if you never try,

You can't hide love, you can't now
You can't hide love, it's got ya
Betcha want my love, I betcha
You can't hide feeling inside

Love has found the time to kiss you
can you find the time to listen
Life found the time to bug you
can you find the time for blessing.


*© 1975 *


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2005)

*CAN'T LET GO*
Maurice White, Bill Myers & Allee Willis

Love that is born in truth, all
The doubt removed--lover's eyes
Are blessed only sees the best--

I can't let go, of a love that
Grows, you're my woman. Baby love
You know I love you, so

Empty hearts are free, bring,
Your love to me--soul chase the moon
Shadows, hug the room--turn off the
Light and sneak in bed at night--
Darkness shut its eyes, Baby, I
Open mine to you

I can't let go, of a love that
Grows, you're my woman, baby love
You know I love you so


*© 1979 Saggifire Music (ASCAP)*


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2005)

*CELEBRATE*
Maurice White, Charles Stepney & Philip Bailey
Seasons change, they rearrange
So why can't you and I--say why
Thoughts we find, are so unkind
We often have to cry--but why

Chorus:
Celebrate, change your thoughts to love
Celebrate, what you're thinking of
Time ain't long, soon we'll be moving on,
Moving on...

Nature's way for her to say in perfect harmony
Find your place, your past erased
For life's new destiny.

Chorus:
Celebrate, change your thoughts to love
Celebrate, what you're thinking of
Time ain't long, soon we'll be moving on,
Moving on...


*© 1975 Saggifire Music (BMI)*


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

EARTH WIND & FIRE
Maurice White & Skip Scarborough

Are you satisfied
In your life and time
Does it clear you mind
With all the hurt you find

Built on Mother Earth
They were meant to stay
Nations bloom today
On gifts of yesterday

Born of the Earth, are nature's children
Fed by the Wind, the breath of life
Judged by the fiery hands of God

World goes by the hand
Of the master plan
Can't you understand
You're but a grain of sand

Do you need a guide
To make you feel satisfied
Head to the sky
Will tell you why

Born of the Earth, are nature's children
Fed by the Wind, the breath of life
Judged by the fiery hands of God


*© 1976 Saggifire Music (BMI)*


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

*FANTASY*



Every man has a place, in his heart there's a space,
and the world can't erase his fantasies
Take a ride in the sky, on our ship fantasii
all your dreams will come true, right away

And we will live together, until the twelfth of never
our voices will ring forever, as one

Every thought is a dream, rushing by in a stream,
bringing life to our kingdom of doing
Take a ride in the sky, on our ship fantasii
all your dreams will come true, miles away

Our voices will ring together until the twelfth of never,
we all, will live forever, as one

Come see victory, in the land called fantasy
loving life, a new decree,
bring your mind to everlasting liberty

Our minds will explore together, old worlds, we conquer, forever
we then, will expand love together, as one

Come to see, victory in a land called fantasy,
loving life, for you and me, to behold, to your soul is ecstasy
You will find, other kind, that has been in search for you,
many lives has brought you to
recognize it's your life, now in review
and as you stay for the play, fantasy, has in store for you,
a glowing light will see you through

It's your day, shining day, all your dreams come true
As you glide, in your stride with the wind, as you fly away
give a smile, from your lips, and say
I am free, yes I'm free, now I'm on my way


© 1977 Sagfire Music


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

*AFTER THE LOVE HAS GONE*

For awhile to love was all we could do
we were young and we knew
and our eyes were alive
Deep inside we knew our love was true
For awhile we paid no mind to the past
we knew love would last
Ev'ry night somethin' right
would invite us to begin the dance

Somethin' happened along the way
what used to be happy was sad
Somethin' happened along the way
and yesterday was all we had
And oh after the love has gone
how could you lead me on
and not let me stay around
Oh oh oh afterthe love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

For awhile to love each other with all
we would ever need
Love was strong for so long
never knew that what was
wrong oh baby wasn't right
We tried to find what we had
till sadness was all we shared
We were scared this affair would lead our love into
Somethin' happened along the way
yesterday was all we had
Somethin' happened along the way
what used to be happy is sad

Somethin' happened along the way
oh yesterday was all we had
And oh after the love has gone
how could you lead me on
and not let me stay around
Oh oh oh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

Oh oh oh oh oh oh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found
Oh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

Oh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found
Oh woh woh
Oh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

Woh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found
Woh woh woh


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

*BOOGIE WONDERLAND*

Dance boogie wonderland
dance boogie wonderland
Midnight creeps so slowly into hearts,
of men who need more than they get
daylight deals a bad hand,
to a woman that has laid to many bets

The mirror stares you in the face and says
"baby, uh uh it don't work"
you say your prayers through you don't care
you dance and shake the hurt
dance boogie wonderland
dance boogie wonderland

Sound fly through the night
I chase my vinyl drams to boogie wonderland
I find romance when I start to dance in boogie wonderland
I find romance when I start to dance in boogie wonderland

All the love in the world can't be gone
all the need to be loved can't be wrong
All the records are playing
and my heart keeps saying
"boogie wonderland, wonderland"
dance boogie wonderland
dance boogie wonderland

All the love in the world can't be gone
all the need to be loved can't be wrong
All the records are playing
and my heart keeps saying
"boogie wonderland, wonderland"
dance boogie wonderland
dance boogie wonderland


© 1979 Charleville music/Irving Music


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

*LET'S GROOVE*

Let this groove, get you to move,
it's alright, alright
let this groove, set in your shoes,
stand up, alright

Gonna tell you what you can do,
with my love, alright
Let you know girl you're looking good
you're out of sight and alright

Move yourself and glide like a 747
loos yourself in the sky among the clouds in the heavens

Let this groove, light up your fuse, alright
Let this groove, set in your shoes

stand up, alright
Let me tell you what you can do
with my love, alright

Gotta let you know girl you're looking good
you're out of sight, you're alright

Tell the DJ to play your favorite tune
then you know it's okay
What you found is happiness, now

Let this groove, get you to move, alright
Let this groove set in your shoes
stand up, alright

You will find peace of mind on the floor
Take a little time, come and see, you and me
make a little sign, I'll be there after a while
if you want my love

We can boogie on down, down, down, down
Let's groove tonight
share the spice of life
baby slice it right
we're gonna groove tonight


© 1981 Saggifire Music


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

*SEPTEMBER*

Do you remember the 21st night of September?
Love was changing the minds of pretenders
While chasing the clouds away

Our hearts were ringing
In the key that our souls were singing.
As we danced in the night,
Remember how the stars stole the night away

Ba de ya - say do you remember
Ba de ya - dancing in September
Ba de ya - never was a cloudy day

My thoughts are with you
Holding hands with your heart to see you
Only blue talk and love,
Remember how we knew love was here to stay

Now December found the love that we shared in September.
Only blue talk and love,
Remember the true love we share today

Ba de ya - say do you remember
Ba de ya - dancing in September
Ba de ya - never was a cloudy day

Ba de ya - say do you remember
Ba de ya - dancing in September
Ba de ya - golden dreams were shiny days


© 1975 Saggifire Music/Eibur Music


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

*SHINING STAR*

Yeah, hey
When you wish upon a star
Dreams will take you very far, yeah
When you wish upon a dream
Life ain´t always what it seems, oh yeah
Once you see your light so clear
In the sky so very dear

You´re a shinig star, no matter who you are
Shining bright to see what you can truly be
That you can truly be

Shining star come into view
Shine is watchful light on you, yeah
Gives you strength to carry on
Make your body big and strong
Future roads for you to pass
Love to watch your mug past

The shining star, lucky you
The sinful redeeming shall be true
On an adventure of the sun, yeah
Yeah it´s all awake and just begun
Yeah, thought I had to stir the mood
That´s it now I got my own oh yeah

So if you find yourself in need
Why don´t you listen to his words of heat
Be a child free of sin
Be some place, yes I can
Words of Wisdom: Yes I can

You´re a shinig star, no matter who you are
Shining bright to see what you can truly be
You´re a shinig star, no matter who you are
Shining bright to see what you can truly be

Shining star for you to see, what your life can truly be
Shining star for you to see, what your life can truly be
Shining star for you to see, what your life can truly be


© 1975


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

*SINGASONG*

When you feel down and out
Sing a song, it'll make your day
Here's a time to shout
Sing a song, it'll make a way
Sometimes it's hard to care
Sing a song, it'll make your day
A smile so hard to bear
Sing a song, it'll make a way

Singasong
Singasong
Singasong
Singasong

Bring your heart to believing
Sing a song, it'll make your day
Life ain't about no retrieving
Sing a song, it'll make a way
Give yourself what you need
Sing a song, it'll make your day
Smile, smile smile and believe
Sing a song, it'll make a way

Singasong
Singasong
Singasong
Singasong


© 1975 Saggifire Music, Mburu Music (ASCAP)


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

One legend claims stealing someone's shadow (by measuring it against a wall and driving a nail through its head) can turn the victim into a vampire.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Avoid people who talk to themselves. According to Ukrainian legend, that could indicate a dual soul and the second one doesn't die! Also watch out for the seventh son of a seventh son, a person born with a red caul (amniotic membrane covering the head), or a child born with teeth. A vampire can result if a cat or dog walks over a fresh grave, a bat flies over the corpse, or the person has died suddenly as a result of suicide or murder. Unfinished business can also cause a body to rise, as can inadequate burial rites, including a grave that is too shallow.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Most vampires are described in folklore as flushed and ruddy, with swollen bodies and bloated faces. Often, they can be identified because they're sitting up in the grave.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

According to folklore, there are a number of ways to protect yourself from vampires, including the ever-popular wearing of garlic or a religious symbol. You can slow a vampire down by giving him something to do, like pick up poppy seeds or unravel a net. (They're quite compulsive.) Cross water and he can't follow. If you can find the body, give it a bottle of whiskey or food so it doesn't have to travel. If that doesn't work, either shoot the corpse (may require a silver bullet) or drive a stake through the heart. And remember, the vampire won't enter your dwelling unless invited.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Trivia is the Roman goddess of sorcery, hounds and the crossroads.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

In Dante's "Inferno" the Ninth Circle of Hell is reserved for those who betray family or country. The denizens of this deepest circle, who are frozen in ice, include Judas (betrayer of Christ) and Cassius and Brutus (betrayers of Julius Caesar).


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Abe Silverstein, who headed NASA's Space Flight Development Program, proposed the name Apollo for the space exploration programs in the 1960's. He chose that legendary Greek name because the virile Apollo was a god who rode through the skies in a magnificent golden chariot. The precedent of naming manned spacecraft for mythological gods had been set earlier with Project Mercury, also named by Silverstein.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Some people consider the $1 bill unlucky because there are so many 13's on it: 13 stars, 13 stripes, 13 steps, 13 arrows and even an olive branch with 13 leaves on it. Of course the $1 bill is unlucky - if it was lucky it would be a $100 bill.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

The name of the legendary Lady Godiva's horse - Aethenoth


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

An artificial spider and web are often included in the decorations on Ukrainian Christmas trees. A spider web found on Christmas morning is believed to bring good luck.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

When visiting Finland, Santa leaves his sleigh behind and rides on a goat named Ukko. Finnish folklore has it that Ukko is made of straw, but is strong enough to carry Santa Claus anyway.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

According to legend, if a hare crosses a person's path as he starts out on a journey, the trip will be unlucky and it's best to return home and start again. If a pregnant woman sees a hare, her child may be born with a hare-lip. If a hare runs down the main street of a town, it foretells a fire. Cornish legend says that girls who die of grief after being rejected by a lover turn into white hares and haunt their former beaus.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Ancient Greeks wove marjoram into funeral wreaths and put them on the graves of loved ones. The wreaths served as prayers for the happiness of the deceased in a future life.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Breaking of a glass is traditional in some wedding ceremonies. This custom symbolizes different things. To some its the destruction of the temple in Jerusalem, and for some its the represents the fragility of a relationship.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

In Greek culture, brides carry a lump of sugar in their wedding glove. It's supposed to bring sweetness to their married life.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Placing a wreath on a grave is part of an ancient belief it was necessary to provide comforts for the dead and give them gifts in order for their spirits to not haunt the mourners. The circular arrangement represents a magic circle which is supposed to keep the spirit within its bounds.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

The Sphinx at Giza in Egypt is 240 feet long and carved out of limestone. Built by Pharaoh Khafre to guard the way to his pyramid, it has a lion's body and the ruler's head.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

The Vikings believed that the Northern lights which are seen from time to time in the north sky were caused by the flashing armor and spears of Odin's handmaidens as they rode out to collect warriors slain in battle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

One gift-giving taboo in China is the giving of straw sandals, which are associated with funerals, and therefore considered bad luck.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Crossing one's fingers is a way of secretly making the sign of the Cross. It was started by early Christians to ask for divine assistance without attracting the attention of pagans.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

One sign of rain that farmers once searched for was for their pigs to pick up sticks and walk around with them in their mouths.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

During the Civil War, Gen. Ulysses S. Grant believed that onions would prevent dysentery and other physical ailments. He reportedly sent the following message via wire to the War Department: "I will not move my army without onions." Within a day, the U.S. government sent three trainloads of onions to the front.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Contrary to popular belief, there are almost no Buddhists in India, nor have there been for about a thousand years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

On the stone temples of Madura in southern India, there are more than 30 million carved images of gods and goddesses.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

One superstition says that if a girl leaves her house early on Valentine's Day and the first person she meets is a man, then she will be married within three months.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Less romantic was the old historical opinion that Valentine's Day is a good day to prepare eels for the purposes of magic. Eating an eel's heart was once believed to enable a person to see into the future.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

The reason one wears a wedding ring on the third finger is that (tradition says) there is supposed to be a vein which goes directly from that finger to the heart???i.e., the seat of love. Also, not everyone wears that wedding ring on the third finger of the LEFT hand. In some traditions, such as the Jewish one, it is worn on the right hand. Also, I'm given to understand that nuns ("brides of Christ") wear a wedding ring, again on the right hand.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

To prevent evil spirits from entering the bodies of their male children, parents dressed them in blue. Blue was chosen because it's the color of the sky and was therefore associated with heavenly spirits.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

Girls weren't dressed in blue, apparently because people didn't think that evil spirits would bother with them. Eventually, however, girls did get their own color: pink. Pink was chosen because of an old English legend which said that girls were born inside of pink roses.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2005)

The famous Citgo sign near Fenway Park in Boston is maintained not by Citgo, but by Boston's historical society.


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 16, 2005)

What happened o the Whore of babylon?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm so confused


----------



## adrien_j9 (Dec 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Crossing one's fingers is a way of secretly making the sign of the Cross. It was started by early Christians to ask for divine assistance without attracting the attention of pagans.



Uh-oh Tier!!!  You haven't done *this* before, have you?  That'd make you an unknown Christian!!!


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> What happened o the Whore of babylon?


BigDyl fu-ked it up by posting 1,000,000 of these...now it's so slow....must be eating up my pathetic 127 Ram


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

The Average American/Canadian eats about 11.9lbs of cereal per year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

The Average American/Canadian drinks about 600 soda???s per year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

More People use blue toothbrushes then red ones.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

mine is blue


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

According to a 1995 survey, 7 out of 10 British dogs get Christmas gifts from their doting owners.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

The average American family views television six hours each day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

About two hundred babies are born worldwide every minute.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Nobody yet has explained satisfactorily why couples who marry in January, February, and March tend to have the highest divorce rates.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Your statistical chance of being murdered is one in twenty thousand.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

I have been murdered twice


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

If you earn twenty thousand dollars a year, one minute of your time is worth a little more than seventeen cents.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

The US Office of Consumer Affairs estimates 25 percent of ALL purchases result in some customer dissatisfaction. Yet two out of three people never complain because they don't think it'll help. Ironically, most businesses DO try to make good and value the feedback, especially from someone who doesn't make a habit of complaining.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

One poll says one American in four has yet to ride in an airplane. As for the three out of four who have, most have flown several times. Incidentally, fewer than two percent have been "bumped" from a commercial flight. And for every person who prefers an aisle seat, there are three who prefer windows.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Five out of six people never keep diaries of any sort. Only six percent say they keep a daily diary, and many of these people are just Franklin Day Planner types, not real diarists.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Despite the fact that 77 percent of Americans go to the grocery store with a list, it's estimated that half of everything bought there is bought on impulse. Supermarkets report very strong sales of almost anything they stock at the check-out line.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

More than one-third of us say our most difficult self-discipline challenge is weight, but almost as many cite spending. Coming in way behind these two are controlling our fears or our tempers, and fewer than two percent say their biggest challenge is smoking or drinking.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Two out of three people sleep on their sides, and they're about equally divided as to WHICH side. Of the remainder, slightly more sleep on their stomachs than sleep on their backs.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Forty percent of American adults cannot fill out a bank deposit slip correctly.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

A survey finds that a quarter of all people who take a briefcase or something similar to work with them have got SOMETHING in it for self-defense.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Paranormal experts say people reach the peak of their ability to see ghosts when they're 7 years old.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Someone on Earth reports seeing a UFO every three minutes. In the U.S., reported sightings are most likely to occur in July, at 9 p.m. or 3 a.m.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Someone within 200 miles of your town claims to have had direct contact with a monster, ghost or other unexplainable being.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

As many as nine out of ten people are right-handed, and the word for that side, "right," is derived from a variety of sources, all of which suggest strength. Left, on the other hand, comes from the Old English, lyft, for useless, weak.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

The average New York City household generates 6.2 pounds of garbage each day. Every day, between 12,000 and 14,000 tons of solid waste are disposed at the Fresh Kills Landfill in Staten Island, New York.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

The average human scalp has 100,000 hairs.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

As much as six percent of the world's population may experience sleep paralysis, the inability to move and speak for several minutes after awakening.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Tide has 70 percent of the market share for detergent.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Forty percent of the American population has never visited a dentist.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Ninty percent of the UK population has never visited a dentist.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

A NUKE InterNETWORK poll found that 52 percent of Internet users have cut back on watching TV in order to spend more time online; 12 percent have cut back on seeing friends.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

10 Percent of men are left-handed while only 8 percent of women are left-handed. Male or female, all left-handed people are "in their right mind."


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

A 1997 Gallup poll found that about one in four American workers - 24 percent - said that if they could do so, they would fire their boss.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

A recent Gallup poll shows that 69 percent of Americans believe they will go somewhere after death.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

A recent study conducted by the Shyness Clinic in Menlo Park, California, revealed that almost 90 percent of Americans label themselves as shy.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

About 24 percent of alcoholics die in accidents, falls, fires, and suicides.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

About 25 percent of all male Americans between the ages of ten and fifteen were "gainfully employed" at the turn of the century. By 1970, so few in that age bracket were employed that the U.S. Census Bureau did not bother to make inquiries about them.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

About 60 percent of all American babies are named after close relatives.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

August is the month when most baby's are born.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

About 10 percent of the workforce in Egypt is under 12 years of age. Although laws protecting children are on the books, they are not well enforced, partly because many poverty-stricken parents feel forced to send their children out to help support the family.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Most humans can guess someone's sex with 95 percent accuracy just by smelling their breath.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Half of all men start to lose their hair by the time they turn 30. Everybody loses dozens of hairs a day - the key thing is whether or not they grow back. More than 40 percent of men wind up with significant hair loss.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

According to one U.S. study, about 25 percent of all adolescent and adult males never use deodorant.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Focus group information compiled by CalComp revealed that 50 percent of computer users do not like using a mouse.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

One in five American households move in a given year. The average American moves 11 times. But most of us - 61 percent - still live in the state we were born in. And big corporations report increasing resistance to transfers to new cities...with many people turning down promotions in order to stay put.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Before the Chinese take-over of Tibet in 1952, 25 percent of the males in the country were Buddhist monks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

By the end of the U.S. Civil War, 33 percent of all U.S. paper currency in circulation was counterfeit. This was a devastating situation for a nation struggling to recover economically from such a destructive war. On July 5, 1865, the Secret Service was created as a part of the Department of the Treasury to help suppress counterfeit currency.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Cold pizza is fairly popular. A survey found 15 percent actually PREFER pizza this way, suggesting that the number who love hot pizza but don't mind eating the leftovers cold the next day must be quite high indeed.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

It is estimated that 60 percent of home smoke detectors in use do not work because they don't have a battery in them or the battery in the detector no longer has any potency.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Two-thirds of men wear briefs, 22 percent wear boxers, and six percent don't wear underwear (I assume 6% did not answer).


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Nearly 87 percent of the 103 people polled in 1977 were unable to identify correctly an unlabeled copy of the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

According to a major hotel chain, approximately the same numbers of men and women are locked out of their rooms. 32 percent are less than fully dressed.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

The population divides approximately in half between AM and PM people. But early-birds have the edge - 56 percent routinely rise early while 44 percent stay up late. Medical studies, by the way, find that people tend to work more productively in the morning.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

A recent Gallup survey showed that in the United States 8 percent of kissers kept their eyes open, but more than 20 percent confessed to an occasional peek. Forty-one percent said they experienced their first serious smooch when they were age thirteen, fourteen, or fifteen; 36 percent between the ages of sixteen and twenty-one. The most memorable kiss in a motion picture was in "Gone With The Wind" according to 25 percent of those polled.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Residential buildings use about 35 percent of all available electricity.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

The one extra room new-home shoppers want the most is the laundry room, at 95 percent. Only 66 percent of new-home buyers request an extra room to use as an office.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Spaghetti is the favorite pasta shape, with 38 percent favoring it over other pasta shapes. The second favorite shape is elbow macaroni, at 16 percent.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

In the United States, more than 25 percent of women's fashion dollars are spent on sizes 16 and up.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

So most are fat pigs


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

More than 50 percent of adults surveyed said that children should not be paid money for getting good grades in school.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

More than a third of all adults hit their alarm clock's "snooze" button each morning, an average of three times before they get up. Those most guilty of snatching some extra sleep are those in the 25-34 age bracket, at 57 percent.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Ninety percent of U.S. households have at lease one remote control for the television; 8 out of 10 report losing it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Canada is the largest importer of American cars.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Chocolate manufacturers use 40 percent of the world's almonds.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Each year approximately 250,000 American husbands are physically attacked and beaten by their wives.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Ostriches are often not taken seriously. They can run faster than horses, and the males can roar like lions.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Seals used for their fur get extremely sick when taken aboard ships.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Sloths take two weeks to digest their food.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Guinea pigs and rabbits can't sweat.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The pet food company Ralston Purina recently introduced, from its subsidiary Purina Philippines, power chicken feed designed to help roosters build muscles for cockfighting, which is popular in many areas of the world.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

According to the Wall Street Journal, the cockfighting market is huge: The Philippines has five million roosters used for exactly that.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Sharks and rays are the only animals known to man that don't get cancer. Scientists believe this has something to do with the fact that they don't have bones, but cartilage.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The porpoise is second to man as the most intelligent animal on the planet


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Young beavers stay with their parents for the first two years of their lives before going out on their own.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Skunks can accurately spray their smelly fluid as far as ten feet.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Deer can't eat hay.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Gopher snakes in Arizona are not poisonous, but when frightened they may hiss and shake their tails like rattlesnakes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

On average, dogs have better eyesight than humans, although not as colorful.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The duckbill platypus can store as many as six hundred worms in the pouches of its cheeks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The lifespan of a squirrel is about nine years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

North American oysters do not make pearls of any value.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Human birth control pills work on gorillas.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Many sharks lay eggs, but hammerheads give birth to live babies that look like very small duplicates of their parents. Young hammerheads are usually born headfirst, with the tip of their hammer-shaped head folded backward to make them more streamlined for birth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Gorillas sleep as much as fourteen hours per day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

I am a Gorilla


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A biological reserve has been made for golden toads because they are so rare.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

There are more than fifty different kinds of kangaroos.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Jellyfish like salt water. A rainy season often reduces the jellyfish population by putting more fresh water into normally salty waters where they live.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The female lion does ninety percent of the hunting.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The odds of seeing three albino deer at once are one in seventy-nine billion, yet one man in Boulder Junction, Wisconsin, took a picture of three albino deer in the woods.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A group of twelve or more cows is called a flink.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Cats often rub up against people and furniture to lay their scent and mark their territory. They do it this way, as opposed to the way dogs do it, because they have scent glands in their faces.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

If my cat rubs up against you that means you are dead


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Cats sleep up to eighteen hours a day, but never quite as deep as humans. Instead, they fall asleep quickly and wake up intermittently to check to see if their environment is still safe.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

*Catnip*, or Nepeta cataria, is an herb with nepetalactone in it. Many think that when cats inhale nepetalactone, it affects hormones that arouse sexual feelings, or at least alter their brain functioning to make them feel "high." Catnip was originally made, using nepetalactone as a natural bug repellant, but roaming cats would rip up the plants before they could be put to their intended task.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

My cat perfers weed


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The nematode Caenorhabditis elegans ages the equivalent of five human years for every day they live, so they usually die after about fourteen days. When stressed, though, the worm goes into a comatose state that can last for two or more months. The human equivalent would be to sleep for about two hundred years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

You can tell the sex of a horse by its teeth. Most males have 40, females have 36


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Tuatara lizards, from New Zealand, have two eyes in the center of their heads and a third one on top of their heads.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A British medical journal called The Practitioner has determined that bird watching can be hazardous to one's health. They have officially designated bird watching a hazardous activity, using the example of the death of a bird watcher who became so wrapped up in watching a particular bird that he failed to notice his potentially dangerous surroundings and was eaten by a crocodile.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Because porcupines have hollow quills, they are great swimmers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Mediterranean divers, before the Middle Ages, used to gather the golden strands of the pen shell, using them to weave a very fine cloth for the purpose of making womens' gloves. The cloth was so fine, in fact, that a pair of these gloves could be packed into an empty walnut shell, or anything of comparable volume.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Snakes who have the genetic mutation of having been born with two heads have a hard time eating, because the two heads generally fight over which gets the food.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Baby songbirds seem to learn how to sing from the adult birds of their species, and if they are raised by other species, they don't sing the same as their ancestors. They often make strange warbling noises, but may also learn the songs of other species. In the latter case, they can pass these songs on to their offspring.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Giraffes can't cough.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Elephants can smell water from as far away as three miles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Japanese quail has many values to the people who live in the areas it habitates. They are used for their song, their eggs, their uses as fighting cocks, for their meat, and are carried around in cold weather in South china to keep one's hands warm.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

All shrimp are born male, but slowly grow into females as they mature.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The stomach acids in a snake's stomach can digest bones and teeth but not fur or hair.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The March Hare from Alice In Wonderland portrays the actual antics of real hares during springtime, when they jump around and hit their large hind feet on the ground.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Some species of dinosaur were the size of chickens.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Birds cannot go into outer space, because they use gravity to assist them in swallowing, so they'd quickly choke and die in a non-gravity environment.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Metro Goldwyn Mayer lion lived in Memphis, Tennessee.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Humans have three color receptors in their eyes, while goldfish have four, and mantis shrimp have ten.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Studies have shown that pigs are one of the more intelligent animals, surprisingly. They come a close second only to primates. They are so smart, in fact, that they can be trained to do tricks like a dog.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Birds do not sleep in their nests, although they may rest in them from time to time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The average giraffe has a blood pressure two or three times that of the average human.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Some birds from the rain forests of South America actually breed in Canada in the summer, before returning south for the winter.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The giant Pacific octopus can squeeze its entire body through a hole the size of its beak.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

More types of fish live in one Amazon River tributary than in all the rivers in North America combined.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Penguins generally mate once and produce one egg per year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The mako shark and great white shark are two of the few species of shark that are warm blooded.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

You can house break an armadillo.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Cows are the only mammals that pee backwards.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Greyhound dogs can see better than any other breed of dog.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The opossum is a North American mammal about the size of a cat. It looks much like an over sized rat. In fact, one type of opossum is actually called the rat opossum. What's most interesting about opossums is how it reacts to predators: if it can't escape and hissing and showing its teeth do not scare off the predator, they pretend to die. The thing is, it's not doing this because it wants to; it can't really control it. Its muscles tighten up in fear and it faints.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The giant tortoise can live longer in captivity than any other animal.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The pekingese is the royal dog of China.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Snakes don???t bite in rivers or swamps because they would drown if they did.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

St. Bernard dogs do not carry kegs of brandy, and never have.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Baby robins eat 14 feet of earthworms per day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Ostriches stick their heads in the sand to look for water.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Kiwi, national bird of New Zealand, can't fly. It lives in a hole in the ground, is almost blind and lays only one egg each year. Despite this, it has survived for more than 10 thousand years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The oyster is usually ambisexual. Through its life it will change from male to female and back again numerous times.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In regions of India where the soil is red - elephants take on a permanent pink tinge because they regularly spray dust over their bodies to protect themselves against insects.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The most venomous of all snakes, known as the Inland Taipan has enough venom in one bite to kill over 200,000 mice.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Finches love thistle seeds. But only goldfinches can eat upside-down. Goldfinch feeders have openings underneath perches so other birds can't elbow their way into that particular chow line.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

It takes seven years for a lobster to grow 1 pound.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A crocodile really does produce tears, but they're not due to sadness. The tears are glandular secretions that work to expel excess salt from the eyes. Hence, "crocodile tears" are false tears.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Ergonomic waterbeds are the latest must-have on the bovine circuit. The beds, listing at $175, are said to enhance cattle health by reducing joint damage.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A dog's mucus membrane is the size of fifty postage stamps.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The longest recorded life span of a camel was 35 years, 5 months.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

78% of cats never travel with their owner.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

To a human, one giant octopus looks virtually the same as any other of the same size and species. This explains why divers claim to have seen the same octopus occupy a den for ten or more years. But an octopus seldom lives longer than four years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

September 16-21 is Farm Animal Awareness Week.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The world camel population is 19,627,000.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Giraffes are the only animals born with horns. Both males and females are born with bony knobs on the forehead.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The giant crab of Japan can be as large as 12 feet across.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The snapping turtle eats carrion and is used by police to find dead bodies in lakes, ponds and swamps.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Alaskan blackfish is found in Arctic region. When the cold Arctic winter comes, the waters the blackfish calls home freeze. And so does the blackfish! It's not dead, but only in a state of suspended animation. Months later when spring arrives, and ice melts, the blackfish comes back to "life" and goes off swimming on its merry way as if nothing ever happened.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Sharks never stop moving, even when they sleep or rest.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The woolly mammoth, extinct since the Ice Age, had tusks almost 16 feet high.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The king crab walks diagonally.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The East Alligator River in Australia's Northern Territory, was misnamed. It contains crocodiles not alligators.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first known contraceptive was crocodile dung, used by Egyptians in 2000 B.C.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The kinkajou's tail is twice as long as its body. Every night, it wraps itself up in its tail and uses it as a pillow.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The average minimal speed of birds in order to remain aloft in flight is reported to be about 16½ feet per second, or about 11 miles per hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Young birds such as ducks, geese, and shore birds are born with their eyes open.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A few species of monkeys and apes see the full spectrum of color, as well as some birds and possibly fish. Most animals, however, perceive the world in shades of gray, including the bull. A bull who charges a bright red cape is charging because of the movement of the cape, not the color.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A large kangaroo would make a great long-distance jumper, covering more than thirty feet with a single jump.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In Budapest, they control the pigeon population by mixing birth control chemicals with the birdseed.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Lobsters are scared of octopuses. The sight of one makes a lobster freeze.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A cat's jaw cannot move sideways.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Dogs have about 100 different facial expressions, most of them made with the ears.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1992 five cows were killed in drive by shootings in Clay County, Missouri.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

When reflected from bright lights (head lights) deer's eyes are orange, whereas cats and dogs are green. Rabbits eyes remain black.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The heaviest dog on record is an Old English Mastiff named Zorba, who weighed 343 pounds and measured 8 feet and 3 in. from nose to tail.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In Vermont, the ratio of cows to people is 10:1.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

n a test performed by Canadian scientists, using various different styles of music, it was determined that chickens lay the most eggs when pop music was played.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Koala is Aboriginal for "no drink".


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The average adult male ostrich, the world's largest living bird, weighs up to 345 pounds.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The average elephant produces 50 pounds of dung each day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Relative to their weight and size, birds are stronger than people. Luckily, they don't tend to throw their weight around.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Platypus can eat its weight in worms every day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A donkey will sink in quicksand but a mule won't.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

If you feed a seagull Alka-Seltzer, its stomach will explode.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Pigs can become alcoholics.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A blue whale's tongue weighs more than an elephant.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A top freestyle swimmer achieves a speed of only 4 miles per hour. Fish, in contrast, have been clocked at 68 mph.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Did you know that at Disneyland they have hundreds of wild domesticated cats running around the park? They never come out during the day because there's too many people, but the reason they're there is to catch the mice.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The world's fastest reptile (measured on land) is the spiny-tailed iguana of Costa Rica. It has been clocked at 21.7 miles per hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Minnows have teeth in their throat.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Rattlesnakes gather in groups to sleep through the winter. Sometimes up to 1,000 of them will coil up together to keep warm.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In the air, puffins are powerful flyers, beating their wings 300 to 400 times a minute to achieve speeds up to 40 miles per hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

There are 1,600 known species of starfishes in the world


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Bateleur eagle of Africa hunts over a territory of 250 square miles a day


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

More than one million stray dogs and over 500,000 stray cats live in the New York City metropolitan area.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

There are 40,000 muscles and tendons in an elephant's trunk. This makes it very strong and flexible, allowing an elephant to pluck a delicate flower or lift a huge log. The trunk is used for touching, grasping, sucking, spraying, smelling, and striking.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Penguins can jump as high as 6 feet in the air.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2005)

*Dude go away you're supposed to be banned.*


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

No other animal gives us more by-products than the hog. These by-products include pig suede, buttons, glass, paint brushes, crayons, chalk, and insulation to name a few.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A bomb dropped by the Allies on Berlin during World War II killed every animal in the Berlin Zoo except the elephant, which escaped and roamed the city. When a Russian commander saw hungry Germans chasing the elephant and trying to kill it, he ordered his troops to protect it and shoot anyone who tried to kill it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Armadillos are the only animal besides humans that can get leprosy.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

To escape the grip of a crocodile's jaws, push your thumbs into its eyeballs-it will let you go instantly.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The "snood" is the fleshy projection just above the bill on a turkey.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The hairless area of roughened skin at the tip of a bear's snout is called the rhinarium.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The bones of a pigeon weigh less than its feathers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The ostrich egg yolk is the biggest single cell in the world.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The bottle-nosed whale can dive to a depth of 3,000 feet in two minutes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Male monkeys lose the hair on their heads in the same way men do.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Contrary to popular belief, dogs do not sweat by salivating, they sweat through the pads of their feet.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Many hamsters only blink one eye at a time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The leg bones of a bat are so thin that no bat can walk.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

While drug-sniffing dogs are trained to bark like crazy, go "aggressive" at the first whiff of the right powder... Bomb-sniffing dogs are trained to go "passive" lest they set off a motion sensor or a noise sensor or any number of other things that might go "kablooie."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

During WWII, Americans tried to train bats to drop bombs.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The pupil of an octopus' eye is rectangular.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Javan rhinoceros - a solitary, single-horned species - is the world's rarest large mammal. Only an estimated 50 to 70 of the animals remain in the wild. There are none in captivity.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Marcel Prousthave had a swordfish at home.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first chimpanzee to travel in space was named Ham. The name came from the lab that he was raised in - the Holloman AeroMedical lab in Alamogordo, New Mexico. Ham's flight in a Mercury space capsule in 1961 helped to prove that space travel could be safe for humans.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The oldest know breed of domesticated dog is the saluki. Carvings of animals resembling the saluki have been found in excavations of the Sumerian Empire believed to date from between 6000 and 7000 B.C.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The beluga whale is often referred to as the "sea canary" because of the birdlike chirping sounds it makes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

More turkeys are raised in California than in any other state in the United States.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

One species of antelope, the Sitatunga, can sleep underwater.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Most cows give more milk when they listen to music.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The largest order of mammals, with about 1,700 species, is rodents. Bats are second with about 950 species.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The bite of a leech is painless due to its own anesthetic.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The black bear is not always black. It can be brown, cinnamon, yellow, and sometimes a bluish color.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Most tropical marine fish could survive in a tank filled with human blood.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Most varieties of snake can go an entire year without eating a single morsel of food.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

To provide their young with all the comforts of home while growing up, ichneumon wasps lay their eggs in or on the bodies of host grubs. But there's a catch. The grubs are sometimes those of wood-boring insects hidden deep within tree trunks. How to reach them? Ichneumons' abdomens come equipped with an egg laying structure, or ovipositor harden with ionized manganese or zinc. "Some can drill as much as three inches into solid wood," says Donald Quicke of Britain???s Imperial College. When the wasps hatch, they chew their way out with mouth-parts also hardened with minerals from the grubs they ate.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Shock treatment for epilepsy was once administered by electric catfish.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Each year, Americans spend more on cat food than on baby food.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The flamingoes of East Africa have few natural enemies. In general, the only predators an adult flamingo need fear are the fish eagle and the marabou stork.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Rabbits never walk or trot, but always hop or leap.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Gorillas and cats sleep about fourteen hours a day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The flying snake of Java and Malaysia is able to flatten itself out like a ribbon and sail like a glider from tree to tree.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Rats can swim for a 1/2 mile without resting, and they can tread water for 3 days straight.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The only domestic animal not mentioned in the Bible is the cat.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

God is a catist


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

An iguana can stay under water for twenty-eight minutes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Dogs mature very fast in their early years. However, most of their growth occurs during the first two years. After that, development slows down. A one-year-old dog is like a teenage human and a two-year-old dog is like an adult in his mid-twenties. Only when the dog is older???more than ten???does a single dog year equal about seven human years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Elephants have been found swimming miles from shore in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Out of all the animals a circus animal trainer works with, none are deadlier than the elephant. More deaths are caused by the elephants than the large cats circus tamers train with.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Belize is the only country in the world with a jaguar preserve.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A quarter of the horses in the U.S. died of a vast virus epidemic in 1872.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

All elephants walk on tip-toe, because the back portion of their foot is made up of all fat and no bone.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A baby eel is called an elver, a baby oyster is called a spat.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A robin's egg is blue, but if you put it in vinegar for thirty days it turns yellow


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Elephants often communicate at sound levels as low as 5Hz. This means that if you flap your hands back and forth faster than five times a second, an elephant can actually hear the tone produced.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The world's largest rodent is the Capybara. An Amazon water hog that looks like a guinea pig, it can weigh more than 100 pounds.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Mongooses were brought to Hawaii to kill rats. This plan failed because rats are nocturnal while the mongoose hunts during the day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Frogs never drink. They absorb water from their surroundings by osmosis


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Seagulls are heavy in the front and light in the back. They experience less wind resistance when they face into the wind. When you see them at the beach on a windy day facing the same direction, they are trying to minimize the wind's resistance by facing into the wind.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Parthenogenesis is the term used to describe the process by which certain animals are able to reproduce themselves in successive female generations without intervention of a male of the species. At least one species of lizard is known to do so.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The only continent without reptiles or snakes is Antarctica.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A trout swims at about 4 miles per hour which is faster than you or me.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Lobsters can move up to 25 feet per second underwater.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A winkle is an edible sea snail.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A jynx is a woodpecker, also know as the wryneck because of its peculiar habit of twisting its neck.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In Wales, there are more sheep than people. (In 1996 the population for Wales was 2,921,000 with approximately 5,000,000 sheep)


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The crocodile is a cannibal; it will occasionally eat other crocodiles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Octopi and squid have three hearts. Their main systemic heart pumps blood throughout the circulatory system, and two branchial hearts provide some additional push at each of the paired gills.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

February is the mating month for gray whales.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The crocodile is surprisingly fast on land. If pursued by a crocodile, a person should run in a zigzag motion, for the crocodile has little or no ability to make sudden changes of direction.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Of all known forms of animals life ever to inhabit the earth, only about 10 percent still exist today.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Fish travel in schools, whales travel in pods or gams.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Of the 250-plus known species of shark in the world, only about 18 are known to be dangerous to man.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Flamingoes feel safest when they are crowded together, hundreds in a group.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Flamingoes live remarkably long lives: up to 80 years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Rhinos are in the same family as horses, and are thought to have inspired the myth of the unicorn.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Snakes continue to grow until the day they die.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Weighing approximately 13 pounds at birth, a baby caribou will double its weight in just 10 days.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The oyster is usually ambisexual. It begins life as a male, then becomes a female, then changes back to being a male, then back to being female; it may go back and forth many times.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Pastern is the part of a horse located on the foot between the fetlock and the hoof.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The digestive juices of crocodiles contain so much hydrochloric acid that they have dissolved iron spearheads and six-inch steel hooks that the crocodiles have swallowed.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The penculine titmouse of Africa builds its home in such a sturdy manner that Masai tribesman use their nests for purses and carrying cases.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The domestic cat is the only species able to hold its tail vertically while walking. Wild cats hold their tail horizontally, or tucked between their legs while walking.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

When a hippopotamus exerts itself, gets angry, or stays out of the water for too long, it exudes red sweatlike mucus through its skin.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Penguin is the only bird that can swim, but not fly. It is also the only bird that walks upright.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A kind of tortoise in the Galapagos Islands has an upturned shell at its neck so it can reach its head up to eat cactus branches.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

When two zebras stand side by side, they usually face in opposite directions. They say this is so they can keep an eye out for predators.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A typical day for a gorilla is to get up early and eat. It eats until it gets hot, then it will nap. When it gets up from its nap, they resume eating until the sun goes down.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

There are more than 300 references to sheep and lambs, more than any other animal, in the Bible's Old Testament, one of the earliest records of sheep.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The underside of a horse's hoof is called a frog. The frog peels off several times a year with new growth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The cells which make up the antlers of a moose are the fastest growing animal cells in nature.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Dalmatian dog is named for the Dalmatian Coast of Croatia, where it is believed to have been originally bred.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

*24,000 in 7 months bitches*


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A pelican consumes about 33 and 1/3 percent of its body weight in a single meal.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Chocolate effects a dogs heart and nervous system, a few ounces enough to kill a small sized dog.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Dachshunds are the smallest breed of dog used for hunting. They are low to the ground, which allows them to enter and maneuver through tunnels easily.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The golden tree frog has a croak that sounds like a mallet chipping rock, but in summer it sounds like a tinkling bell.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

City squirrels will eat just about anything, and often, it's the junk food that people offer them that they prefer, like Cracker Jack peanuts. Many naturalists have concluded that a peanut diet is harmful to squirrels: it seems to result in a weakening of eyesight and a thinning of the animal's pelt.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A skunk will not bite and throw its scent at the same time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Mola Mola, or Ocean Sunfish, lays up to 5,000,000 eggs at one time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Mother prairie dogs will nurse their young only while underground in the safety of the burrow. If an infant tries to suckle above ground, the mother will slap it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The more that is learned about the ecological benefits of bats, the more home gardeners are going out of their way to entice these amazing winged mammals into their neighborhoods. Bats are voracious insect eaters, devouring as many as 600 bugs per hour for 4 to 6 hours a night. They can eat from one-half to three-quarters their weight per evening. Bats are also important plant pollinators, particularly in the southwestern U.S.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The chameleon has a tongue that is 1.5 times the length of its body.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Mother-of pearl is not always white. It can be pink, blue, purple, gray, or even green. Nor is it produced only by the pearl oyster. The abalone and the pearl mussel both have shells that are lined with fine-quality mother-of-pearl.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Orcas (killer whales) kill sharks by torpedoing up into the shark's stomach from underneath, causing the shark to explode.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Boredom can lead to madness in parrots. When caged by themselves and neglected for long periods of time, these intelligent, sociable birds can easily become mentally ill. Many inflict wounds upon themselves, develop strange tics, and rip out their own feathers. The birds need constant interaction, affection, and mental stimulation; some bird authorities have determined that some parrot breeds have the mental abilities of a 5-year-old human child. Should a neglected parrot go mad, there is little that can be done to restore it to normalcy. In England, there are "mental institutions" for such unfortunate creatures.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The smallest of American owls, the elf owl, often nests in the Gila woodpecker???s cactus hole after the woodpecker leaves. The owl measures barely 6 inches tall. It specializes in catching scorpions, seizing each by the tail and nipping off its stinger. It then swallows the scorpion???s body, pincers and all.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

As much as 40-percent of the entire world's varieties of freshwater fish are to be found in the Amazon River basin. There are about 8,600 species of birds in the entire world, and more than half of them are also represented in this area.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Portuguese jellyfish tentacles have been known to grow a mile in length, catching anything in it's path by stinging it's prey.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The African lungfish can live out of water for up to four years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Cats can run slightly more than 30 miles per hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Male birds actually do most of the singing, primarily to stake out their territory and to invite females of their species over to mate. Females tend to select as mates those male birds who sing the most. It is believed they do this not because they like the quality of the singing, but because they have learned the males who sing the most have the most food in their territory. Since the male doesn't have to spend much time hunting for food, it has more time to sing.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At birth a panda is smaller than a mouse and weighs about four ounces.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The flying gurnard, a fish, swims in water, walks on land, and flies through the air.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Contrary to popular belief, elephants are not afraid of mice, and they do not have any better memory than any other animal.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Despite being a nine-inch-tall bird, the roadrunner can run as fast as a human sprinter.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

While there are hundreds of species of sharks, only about seven are marketed and eaten with any regularity in the United States.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The largest species of seahorse measures 8 inches.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A camel can lose up to 30 percent of its body weight in perspiration and continue to cross the desert. A human would die of heat shock after sweating away only 12 percent of body weight.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

There are about 500 different kinds of cone snails around the world. All have a sharp, modified tooth that stabs prey with venom like a harpoon. Most cone snails hunt worms and other snails, but some eat fish. These are the ones most dangerous to people. The nerve toxin that stops a fish is powerful enough to also kill a human.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The leech has 32 brains, 32 more than most humans.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The blow of a whale has a strong, foul odor. It apparently smells like a combination of spoiled fish and old oil. Because whales have such terrible breath, sailors believed at one time that a whiff of it could cause brain disorders.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The last of a cat's senses to develop is sight.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Mussels can thrive in polluted water because of an inborn ability to purify bacteria, fungi, and viruses.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Because birds carrying messages were often killed in flight by hawks, medieval Arabs made a habit of sending important messages twice.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Since housecats are clean and their coats are dry and glossy, their fur easily becomes charged with electricity. Sparks can be seen if their fur is rubbed in the dark.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The jackrabbit is not a rabbit; it is a hare.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A house cat has 18 claws.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A castrated rooster is called a capon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A skark's skeleton is made up of cartilage.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The only venomous British snake is the adder.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

To see at night as well as an owl, you would need eyeballs as big as a grapefruit.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The venom of the king cobra is so deadly that one gram of it can kill 150 people. Just to handle the substance can put one in a coma.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Cats purr at 26 cycles per second, the same as an idling diesel engine.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The sea lion can swim 6,000 miles, stopping only to sleep.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

I can swim 7,000 miles without sleep


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

True story


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

While many people believe that a camel's humps are used for water storage, they are actually made up of fat. The hump of a well-rested, well-fed camel can weigh up to eighty pounds.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Birds do not have sweat glands, so their bodies cannot cool down through perspiration. Their bodies cool by flight or, when at rest, panting.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Giant squids have eyes as big as watermelons.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Males lions can sleep for up to 20 hours a day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The male howler monkey of Central and South America is the noisiest animal which can be heard clearly for distances of up to 3 miles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Sharks can sense a drop of blood from 2.5 miles away.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The dumbest domesticated animal is the turkey.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The only place in Europe where monkeys live free is Gibraltar.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Beavers do not eat fish.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Australia has the largest sheep population.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Penguins only have sex once a year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Lucky bastards


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

You can cut up a starfish into pieces and each piece will grow into a completely new starfish.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The blue whale can go up to 6 months without eating.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Fish can be susceptible to seasickness.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The female pigeon cannot lay eggs if she is alone. She must be able to see another pigeon in order for her ovaries to function. Her own reflection will work if no other pigeon is available.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Dolphins can kills sharks by ramming them with their snout.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A woodchuck breathes 2,100 times an hour, but it only breathes ten times an hour while it is hibernating.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

I find breathing over rated


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The greyhound dog can reach speeds of up to 42 miles per hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The electric eel has an average discharge of 400 volts.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A parrots beak can close with a force close to 350 pounds per square inch.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Lemon sharks grow a new set of teeth every two weeks. That means one shark will go through more than 24,000 new teeth in a year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

pus Australiensis, a shrimp-like crustacean of arid central Australia, survives where other water animals would perish because its eggs hatch only after they have been dried out in the sun.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Elephant tusks grow throughout an elephant's life and can weigh more than 200 pounds. Among Asian elephants, only the males have tusks. Both sexes of African elephants have tusks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Reindeer like to eat bananas.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

fags


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The average life expectancy of a leopard in captivity is 12 years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Mice, whales, elephants, giraffes, and humans all have seven neck vertebra.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Elephants and short-tailed shrews get by on only two hours of sleep a day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Elephants are covered with hair. Although it is not apparent from a distance, at close range, one can discern a thin coat of light hairs covering practically every part of an elephant's body.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The turkey was wrongly named after what was thought to be it's country of origin.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Elephants communicate in sound waves below the frequency that humans can hear.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Wolf packs could be found in all the forests of Europe, and in 1420 and 1438, wolves roamed the streets of Paris.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The whistling swan has more than 25,000 feathers on its body


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

You can identify a grizzly bear's mark by the sign of five claws. A black bear will lacerate a tree trunk with four claws.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The white elephant is the sacred animal of Thailand.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The kakapo is a nocturnal burrowing parrot of New Zealand that has a green body with brown and yellow markings. Its name is from Maori and means "night parrot."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Gorillas beat their chests when they get nervous.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A cow's sweat glands are in the nose.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

City squirrels will eat just about anything, and often, it's the junk food that people offer them that they prefer, like Cracker Jack peanuts. Many naturalists have concluded that a peanut diet is harmful to squirrels: it seems to result in a weakening of eyesight and a thinning of the animal's pelt.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A skunk will not bite and throw its scent at the same time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Mola Mola, or Ocean Sunfish, lays up to 5,000,000 eggs at one time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Mother prairie dogs will nurse their young only while underground in the safety of the burrow. If an infant tries to suckle above ground, the mother will slap it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The more that is learned about the ecological benefits of bats, the more home gardeners are going out of their way to entice these amazing winged mammals into their neighborhoods. Bats are voracious insect eaters, devouring as many as 600 bugs per hour for 4 to 6 hours a night. They can eat from one-half to three-quarters their weight per evening. Bats are also important plant pollinators, particularly in the southwestern U.S.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The chameleon has a tongue that is 1.5 times the length of its body.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Orcas (killer whales) kill sharks by torpedoing up into the shark's stomach from underneath, causing the shark to explode.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Good, I hate fucking sharks


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Boredom can lead to madness in parrots. When caged by themselves and neglected for long periods of time, these intelligent, sociable birds can easily become mentally ill. Many inflict wounds upon themselves, develop strange tics, and rip out their own feathers. The birds need constant interaction, affection, and mental stimulation; some bird authorities have determined that some parrot breeds have the mental abilities of a 5-year-old human child. Should a neglected parrot go mad, there is little that can be done to restore it to normalcy. In England, there are "mental institutions" for such unfortunate creatures.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The smallest of American owls, the elf owl, often nests in the Gila woodpecker???s cactus hole after the woodpecker leaves. The owl measures barely 6 inches tall. It specializes in catching scorpions, seizing each by the tail and nipping off its stinger. It then swallows the scorpion???s body, pincers and all.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

As much as 40-percent of the entire world's varieties of freshwater fish are to be found in the Amazon River basin. There are about 8,600 species of birds in the entire world, and more than half of them are also represented in this area.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Portuguese jellyfish tentacles have been known to grow a mile in length, catching anything in it's path by stinging it's prey.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The African lungfish can live out of water for up to four years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Cats can run slightly more than 30 miles per hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Male birds actually do most of the singing, primarily to stake out their territory and to invite females of their species over to mate. Females tend to select as mates those male birds who sing the most. It is believed they do this not because they like the quality of the singing, but because they have learned the males who sing the most have the most food in their territory. Since the male doesn't have to spend much time hunting for food, it has more time to sing.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The exact geographic center of the United States is near Lebanon, Kansas.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel - which crossing Chesapeake near its mouth, at Norfolk, Virginia - uses a combination of bridge spans and tunnels. Manmade islands allow the roadway to enter the tunnels beneath the Bay's shipping channels.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

he only nation whose name begins with an "A", but doesn't end in an "A" is Afghanistan.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Given their sheer volume, ninety-nine percent of the living space on the planet is found in the oceans. The average depth of the oceans is 2.5 miles (4 km). The deepest point lies in the Mariana Trench, 6.8 miles (10.9 km) down. By way of comparison, Mount Everest is only 5.5 miles (8.8 km) high


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Ninety percent of all volcanic activity occurs in the oceans. In 1993, scientists located the largest known concentration of active volcanoes on the sea floor in the South Pacific. This area, the size of New York state, hosts 1,133 volcanic cones and sea mounts. Two or three could erupt at any moment.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

According to NASA, the U.S. has the world's most violent weather. In a typical year, the U.S. can expect some 10,000 violent thunderstorms, 5,000 floods, 1,000 tornadoes and several hurricanes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Zion, Illinois - located on the shores of Lake Michigan north of Chicago - was founded by the followers of John Alexander Dowie, whose Christian Catholic Church disapproved of pharmacies, doctors, theaters or dance halls. Smoking, drinking and the eating of pork also was prohibited in town.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The U-S Park Service says the older Old Faithful gets, the more the geyser at Yellowstone National Park slows down. In the 1950s, it erupted every 62 minutes. Lately, it's been erupting every 77 minutes. Some experts say Old Faithful may someday just stop.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At 840,000 square miles, Greenland is the largest island in the world. It is 3 times the size of Texas. By comparison Iceland is only 39,800 square miles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

According to experts, large caves tend to "breathe"; they inhale and exhale great quantities of air when the barometric pressure on the surface changes, and air rushes in or out seeking equilibrium.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The surface area of the Earth is 197,000,000 square miles


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

My bicep is much bigger than that


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Forty six percent of the world's water is in the Pacific Ocean. The Atlantic has 23.9 percent; the Indian, 20.3; the Arctic, 3.7 percent.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The state of Oregon has one city named Sisters and another called Brothers. Sisters got its name from a nearby trio of peaks in the Cascade Mountains known as the Three Sisters. Brothers was named as a counterpart to Sisters.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The Portuguese jellyfish tentacles have been known to grow a mile in length, catching anything in it's path by stinging it's prey.


LIE.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> LIE.


True story


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2005)

hmm my son came home 1 day n told me the portuguese man of war is not 1 animal but many. apparently that's a true story. 

*n i came in here originally to share this*

*Everyone I know, everywhere I go*
*People need some reason to believe*
*I don???t know about anyone but me*
*If it takes all night, that???ll be all right*
*If I can get you to smile before I leave*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2005)

The Australian Museum notes on its luminous web page, that the portuguese man-of-war ". . . is not a single animal but a colony of four kinds of highly modified individuals [polyps]. The polyps are dependent on one another for survival."


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.australianfauna.com/bluebottlejellyfish.php how long is 10 meters?


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> http://www.australianfauna.com/bluebottlejellyfish.php how long is 10 meters?


http://www.qsl.net/w4sat/feetconv.htm


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2005)

haha i was doing the same thing its almost 33 feet http://www.lambron.com/length.html


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

So many visitors were taking his cigars, so Thomas Edison devised a plan to discourage the practice. He had several boxes of cigars custom-made with cabbage leaves. But when the offensive smelling stogies were delivered to his office, his secretary sent them on to his home where his wife went ahead and packed the items in his luggage, and the offensive items accompanied Mr. Edison on his business trip. This just goes to show you that even a genius can't outsmart his wife.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Henry Waterman, of New York, invented the elevator in 1850. He intended it to transport barrels of flour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

John Greenwood, also of New York invented the dental drill in 1790.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The corkscrew was invented by M.L. Bryn, also of New York, in 1860.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Electrical hearing aids were invented in 1901 by Miller R. Hutchinson, who was (you guessed it) from New York.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Dr. Jonas Salk developed the vaccine for polio in 1952, in New York (aaah!).


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Four wheel roller skates were invented by James L. Plimpton in 1863. Can you guess where?


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first words that Thomas A. Edison spoke into the phonograph were, "Mary had a little lamb."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In the early 1800s, a French silk weaver called Joseph-Marie Jacquard invented a way of automatically controlling the warp and weft threads on a silk loom by recording patterns of holes in a string of cards.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1843, a mathematician, Ada Byron, published the first computer programs. She based them on Jacquard's punch-card idea. Her programs were for the first general-purpose mechanical digital computer, that was just invented by Charles Babbage.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

As an advertising gimmick, Carl Meyer, nephew of lunch meat mogul Oscar Meyer, invented the company's "Wienermobile". On July 18, 1936, the first Oscar Mayer "Wienermobile" rolled out of General Body Company's factory in Chicago. The Wienermobile still tours the U.S. today.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Gutenburg invented the printing press in the 1450's, and the first book to ever be printed was the Bible. It was, however, in Latin rather than English.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Jeanne Pierre Francois Blanchard built the first parachute and tested it using a dog. He put the dog in a basket equipped with his invention and then dropped it from a hot air balloon. It was a giant step forward for aviation history, but a giant step backwards in establishing the dog as man's best friend.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The toothbrush was invented in 1498.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The waffle iron was invented August 24, 1869.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The alarm clock was not invented by the Marquis de Sade, as some suspect, but rather by a man named Levi Hutchins of Concord, New Hampshire, in 1787. Perversity, though, characterized his invention from the beginning. The alarm on his clock could ring only at 4 am. Rumor has it that Hutchins was murdered by his wife at 4:05 am on a very dark and deeply cold New England morning.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Craven Walker invented the lava lamp, and its contents are colored wax and water.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1916, Jones Wister of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania invented a rifle for shooting around corners. It had a curved barrel and periscopic sights.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The same man who led the attack on the Alamo, Mexican Military General, Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna, is also credited with the invention of chewing gum.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The parachute was invented by Leonardo da Vinci in 1515.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The guillotine was originally called a louisette. Named for Antoine Louis, the French surgeon who invented it. It became known as the guillotine for Joseph Ignace Guillotin, the French physician who advocated it as a more merciful means of execution than the noose or ax.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Leonardo Da Vinci invented the scissors.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Lazy Susans are named after Thomas Edison's daughter. He invented it to impress a gathering of industrialists and inventors.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2005)

Who invented vibrators?
Short Answer: Steam-powered vibrating devices were patented in the late 1860s and 1870s by George Taylor, and various other models soon followed. They were used by doctors of the time to alleviate female "hysteria" and other complaints.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Cyano-acrylate glues (super glue) were invented by accident. The researcher was trying to make optical materials, and would test their properties by putting them between two prisms and shining light through them. When he tried the cyano-acrylate, he couldn't get the prisms apart.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A device invented as a primitive steam engine by the Greek engineer Hero, about the time of the birth of Christ, is used today as a rotating lawn sprinkler.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A machine has been invented that can read printed English books aloud to the blind, and it can do so at speed half again as fast as normal speech.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Games Slayter, a Purdue graduate, invented fiberglass.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Teflon was discovered in 1938.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Alfred Nobel used a cellulose adhesive (nitrocellulose) as the chemical binder for nitroglycerin, which he used in his invention of dynamite.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At the St. Louis World's Fair in 1904, Richard Blechyden, and Englishman, had a tea concession. On a very hot day, none of the fairgoers were interested in hot tea. Blechyden served the tea cold???and invented iced tea.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2005)

Who invented the...?
Invention  Who invented it?  When was it invented?  
Aqualung 
 Jacques Cousteau 
 1943 

Banknotes 
 Bank of Stockholm 
 1661 

Barbed wire 
 Lucien Smith (Ohio) 
Joseph Glidden (Illinois) 
 1867 (patent) 
1874 (patent) 

Battery (dry cell) 
 Georges Leclenche 
 1866 (patent)

Bottle top (metal) 
 William Painter 
 1892 (patent)

Bowler hat 
 Thomas & William Bowler 
 1849

Brassiere 
 Mary Phelps Jacob 
 1914 (patent)

Camera (flexible roll film) 
 George Eastmann 
 1888 

Cash register 
 James J Ritty 
 1879 

Celluloid 
 John Wesley Hyatt 
 1869 

Christmas card 
 John Calcott Horsley, suggested by Henry Cole 
 1843 

Chronometer (marine) 
 John Harrison 
 1735 

Clarinet 
 Johann Christoph Denner 
 c1690 

Dynamite 
 Alfred Nobel 
 1866 

Electric chair 
 Harold P Brown & Dr E A Kennelly 
 1890 

Elevator (safety) 
 Elisha Graves Otis 
 1852 

Ferris wheel 
 George Washington Gale Ferris 
 1893 

Fire extinguisher 
 George William Manby 
 1813 

Gas mask 
 Garrett Augustus Morgan 
 1912 

Golf tee (wooden) 
 Dr George F. Grant 
 1899 (patent) 

Hologram (principles of holography) 
 Dennis Gabor 
 1947 (idea)

Kaleidoscope 
 Dr David Brewster 
 1816
1817 (patent) 

Liquid paper (typing correction fluid) 
 Bette Nesmith Graham 
 1951 

Machine gun 
 Richard Jordan Gatling 
 1862 

Metric system 
 French Academy of Sciences
 1791 (proposal) 
1799 (standards adopted) 

Metronome (pendulum) 
 Dietrich Nikolaus Winkel 
 1810 

Microscope (compound) 
 Hans Janssen 
 1590 

Miner's safety lamp 
 Sir Humphrey Davy 
 1815 

Neon light 
 Georges Claude 
 1910 

Nylon 
 Dr Wallace Carothers 
 1938 

Paper clip 
 Johann Waaler 
 1899 (patent) 

Parking meter 
 Carlton C. Magee 
 1932 (patent) 

Phonograph (commercial) 
 Thomas Alva Edison 
 1878 (patent) 

Photograph (first) 
 Joseph Niepce 
 1826 

Photographic film (using celluloid) 
 George Eastman
 1889 

Rubber (Vulcanised) 
 Charles Goodyear
 1839
1844 (patent) 

Rubber (waterproof) 
 Charles Macintosh
 1823 (patent) 

Saxophone 
 Antoine Joseph Sax 
 1844
1846 (patent) 

Swiss Army knife 
 Karl Elsener 
 1891 

Telescope
 Hans Lippershey
Galileo Galilei made his own and used it in 1609
 1608 

Typewriter 
 William A Burt
 1829 (US patent) 

Typewriter (electric) 
 Dr Thaddeus Cahill
 1901

Walkman 
 Akio Morita
 1979
​


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2005)

Animal Group Names (Collective Nouns)
Animal
 Group Name

Albatross
 Rookery

Antelopes
 Herd, cluster, herd

Ants
 Nest, army, colony, state, swarm, bike 

Apes
 Shrewdness, troop

Asses
 Pace, drove, herd, coffle

Auks
 Colony, flock, raft

Baboons
 Troop, flange

Badgers
 Cete, colony, set, company

Bats
 Colony, cloud

Bears
 Sloth, sleuth, slought

Beavers
 Family, lodge, colony

Bees
 Swarm, cluster, nest, hive, erst, bike, cast, college, drift, game, fry, peck, rabble, stand, range, butt, spindle, grist

Birds
 Battery, cast, congregation, covert, covey, drift, flight, fleet, flock, flush, nest, aviary

Bison
 Herd

Bitterns
 Flock, sedge, siege

Bloodhounds
 Sute

Boars
 Sounder, singular, herd

Buffaloes
 Troop, herd, gang, obstinacy

Bullfinches
 Bellowing

Bullocks
 Drove

Butterflies
 Rabble, flight

Camels
 Flock, train, caravan, herd

Caribou 
 Herd

Caterpillars
 Army, nest

Cats
 Clowder, clutter, cluster, colony, glorying, kindle, litter, dout, parliament, seraglio, glaring, destruction (wild cats)

Cattle
 Drove, herd, bow, bunch, draft, drift, flote, head, diary

Chicken
 Brood, clutch, hatching, nest, parcel, peep, battery, flock

Chinchilla
 Colony

Clams
 Bed

Cockroaches
 Intrusion

Cod
 Lap

Colts
 Rake, rage

Cormorants
 Colony, flight

Cows
 Dairy, drove, pack, team

Crabs
 Cast

Cranes
 Flock, herd, sedge, siege, sege

Crocodiles
 Bask, nest

Crows
 Murder, parcel, hover

Deer 
 Herd, leash, bevy, game, quarry, bunch, mob 

Dogs
 Gang, legion, kennel, pack, stud

Dolphins
 Team, school

Doves
 Duet, dule, dole, flight, troop, pitying (of turtle doves)

Ducks
 Bunch, brood, knob, raft, skein, string, mob, paddling, plump, sord, sore, team, waddling

Eagles
 Aerie,  brood, convocation, cargo

Eels
 Swarm, bed, bind, draft, fry, wisp

Elephants
 Herd, flock, parade

Elks
 Gang, herd

Ferrets
 Business

Finches
 Chirm, charm

Fish
 School, shoal, haul, draught, run, catch, cran, flote, flutter, cast, throw, warp

Flies
 Business, hatch, grist, swarm, community, fare, rabble, cloud

Flamingoes
 Stand

Foxes
 Cloud, skulk, brace, leash, troop, earth

Frogs
 Army, colony, froggery

Geese
 Gaggle, clutch, flock, line, skein, nide, wedge

Giraffes
 Herd, corps, troop, tower

Gnats 
 Swarm, cloud, horde, plague, rabble

Goats
 Flock, trip, herd, tribe

Goldfish 
 Troubling

Gorillas
 Band

Grasshoppers
 Cloud

Hares
 Down, flick, huske, kindle, tripp, drove, warren, dun

Hawks
 Aerie, brood, cast, leash, mews, staff

Hedgehogs
 Nest, array

Hens
 Battery, brood, parcel, roost, mews, concatenation

Hippopotami
 Bloat, school, pod, herd

Hornets
 Nest, bike, swarm

Horses
 Haras, stud, herd, string, field, set, team, stable, mews, mob, parcel, rag, slate

Insects
 Horde, nest, swarm, rabble, plague

Jackrabbits
 Husk

Jellyfish 
 Smuck, fluther, smack, stuck, smuth, brood

Kangaroos
 Troop, mob, herd

Larks
 Bevy, exaltation, flight, wisp

Leopards
 Leap

Lice 
 Flock

Lions
 Pride, troop, flock, sawt, souse

Locusts
 Swarm, cloud, plague

Magpies
 Tiding, tittering

Mallard
 Flush, lute, puddling, sord, sute

Mice 
 Nest, colony, harvest

Midges
 Bite

Minnows
 Shoal, steam, or swarm

Moles
 Company, labour, citadel (of mole burrows)

Monkeys 
 Troop, cartload, tribe

Moose
 Herd

Mosquitoes
 Scourge

Mules 
 Barren, span, mulada, rake

Nightingales
 Watch, flock, route

Otters
 Bevy, lodge, family

Owls
 Parliament, stare

Oxen
 Team, yoke, drove, or herd

Oysters
 Bed, cast, clam, hive, set

Parrots
 Company, flock, pandemonium

Peacocks
 Pride, muster, ostentation

Pekingese
 Pomp

Penguins
 Parcel, rookery

Pigeons
 Flight, flock, loft

Pigs
 Drove, fare, litter, flock, hoggery, sounder, nest of trotters

Porpoises
 School, crowd, herd, shoal, gam, pod, turmoil

Quail
 Bevy, covey, jug

Rabbits
 Bevy, bury (of conies), flick, kindle, nest, game, warren, colony

Racoons
 Nursery

Ravens
 Unkindness

Reindeer 
 Herd

Rhinoceros
 Crash, stubbornness, herd

Rooks
 Building, clamour, congregation, council, pack, shoal, wing

Salmon
 Run, bind

Sardines
 Family

Scorpions
 Bed, nest

Seals 
 Pod, herd, trip, rookery, flock, plump, harem

Sharks
 School or shoal

Sheep
 Flock, hirsel, drove trip, drift, fold, hurtle, parcel, mob, down, pack

Snails
 Escargatoire, rout, walk

Snakes
 Bed, knot, den, pit

Spiders
 Cluster, clutter

Squirrels
 Dray, colony

Starlings
 Cloud, chattering, murmuration, clattering

Stoats
 Pack, trip

Storks
 Flight, mustering, phalanx

Swallows
 Flight, gulp, rush

Swans
 Flock, bevy, bank, eyrar, drift, game, herd, sownder, team, wedge

Swine 
 Sounder, drift, herd, trip, drone, singular (of boars)

Tigers
 Ambush

Toads
 Knot, nest, knob

Trout
 Hover, leash, troup

Turkeys
 Duet, crop, posse, rafter, gang

Turtles
 Bale, dole, turn, dule

Vipers
 nest

Vultures
 Carpets, cast, drove, flock, herd

Walruses
 Pod, herd, huddle

Wasps
 Nest, knot, knab, bike, swarm

Weasels
 Pack

Whales
 School, gam, mob, pod, herd, plump, run, flote, shoal

Wildfowl
 Lute, plump, scry, skein, sord, trip

Wolves
 Rout, route, pack, head, horde

Woodpeckers
 Descent

Worms
 Bed, clew, bunch, clat

Zebras
 Herd, zeal, cohorts 
​


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At the turn of the century, most light bulbs were hand-blown, and the cost of one was equivalent to half a day's pay for the average U.S. worker.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Camel's-hair brushes are not made of camel's hair. They were invented by a man named Mr. Camel.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Carbonated beverages became popular in 1832 after John Mathews invented an apparatus for charging water with carbon dioxide gas.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Western Electric invented the loudspeaker which was initially called "loud-speaking telephone."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Phone service was established at the White House one year after its invention. President Rutherford B. Hayes was the first to have phone service (1877-81).


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Fifteen years after its invention in 1876, there were five million phones in America. Fifteen years after its invention, more than 33 million wireless phones were in the U.S.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

According to U.S. law, a patent may not be granted on a useless invention, on a method of doing business, on mere printed matter, or on a device or machine that will not operate. Even if an invention is novel or new, a patent may not be obtained if the invention would have been obvious to a person having ordinary skill in the same area at the time of the invention.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

While Eleanor Abbott of San Diego, California was recuperating from polio in the 1940s, she occupied herself with devising games and activities for youngsters who had polio. One of her inventions was called "Candy Land." Her young friends liked the game so much, she submitted it to Milton Bradley Company where it was immediately accepted. Since then, CANDY LAND has been recognized internationally as a "child's first game."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The modern zipper, the Talon Slide Fastener, was invented in 1913 but didn't catch on until after World War I. The first dresses incorporating the zipper appeared in the 1930's.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Bavarian immigrant Charles August Fey invented the first three-reel automatic payout slot machine, the Liberty Bell, in San Francisco in 1899.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1966, Elliot Handler, one of the co-founders of Mattel, Inc. and part of the Barbie doll empire, was the inventor of Hot Wheels®. Handler experimented with axles and rotating wheels being attached to tiny model cars. The innovative gravity-powered car he developed had special low-friction styrene wheels. Hot Wheels® have been clocked at speeds of up to 300 miles per hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Dr. John Gorrie of Appalachicola, Florida, invented mechanical refrigeration in 1851. He patented his device on May 6, 1851. There is a statue which honors this "Father of Modern Day Air Conditioning" in the Statuary Hall of the Capitol building in Washington, DC.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Electrical hearing aids were invented in 1901 by Miller R. Hutchinson.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Eli Whitney made no money from the cotton gin because he did not have a valid patent on it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The British import Spirograph was introduced in the United States in 1967 by Kenner and has racked up millions of dollars in sales. It was invented by a British electronics engineer, Denys Fisher, who was inspired to create the toy while doing research on a new design for bomb detonators for NATO.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Chinese invented eyeglasses. Marco Polo reported seeing many pairs worn by the Chinese as early as 1275, 500 years before lens grinding became an art in the West.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The classic toy wagon was designed by Antonio Pasin, who founded his company in 1918. Pasin wanted to give his wagons a modern flair, and chose the word "radio" for what was then a new form of communication, and "flyer" for the wonder of flight ??? hence, "Radio Flyer."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The coffee filter was invented by Melissa Bentz, in Germany in 1908. She pierced holes in a tin container, put a circular piece of absorbent paper in the bottom of it and put her creation over a coffee pot.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Ferdinand Porsche, who later went on to build sports cars bearing his own name, designed the original 1936 Volkswagen.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1889, the first coin-operated telephone, patented by Hartford, Connecticut inventor William Gray, was installed in the Hartford Bank. Soon, "pay phones" were installed in stores, hotels, saloons, and restaurants, and their use soared. Local calls using a coin-operated phone in the U.S. cost only 5 cents everywhere until 1951.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first commercial vacuum cleaner was so large it was mounted on a wagon. People threw parties in their homes so guests could watch the new device do its job.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first VCR, made in 1956, was the size of a piano.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Inventor Hugh Moore's paper cup factory was located next door to the Dixie Doll Company in the same downtown loft building. The word Dixie printed on the company's door reminded Moore of the story he had heard as a boy about "dixies," the ten dollar bank notes printed with the French word dix in big letters across the face of the bill by a New Orleans bank renowned for its strong currency in the early 1800s. The "dixies," Moore decided, had the qualities he wanted people to associate with his paper cups, and with permission from his neighbor, he used the name for his cups - "Dixie Cups".


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

It has been determined that less than one patented invention in a hundred makes any money for the inventor.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

It was Swiss chemist Jacques Edwin Brandenberger who invented cellophane, back in 1908.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

James J. Ritty, owner of a tavern in Dayton, Ohio, invented the cash register in 1879 to stop his patrons from pilfering house profits.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

James Ramsey invented a steam-driven motorboat in 1784. He ran it on the Potomac River, and the event was witnessed by George Washington.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The monkey wrench is named after its inventor, a London blacksmith named Charles Moncke.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The paper clip was patented by Norwegian inventor Johan Vaaler in 1899. Because Norway had no patent law at the time, he had to travel to Germany where he received his patent in 1900. His U.S. Patent was granted in 1901.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The pop top can was invented in Kettering, Ohio by Ermal Fraze.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The power lawn mower was invented by Ransom E. Olds (of Oldsmobile fame) in 1915.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The rickshaw was invented by the Reverend Jonathan Scobie, an American Baptist minister living in Yokohama, Japan, built the first model in 1869 in order to transport his invalid wife. Today it remains a common mode of transportation in the Orient.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The shoestring was invented in England in 1790, Prior to this time all shoes were fastened with buckles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The single blade window cleaning squeegee was invented in 1936 by Ettore Sceccone and is still the most common form of commercial window cleaning today.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Super Ball® was born in 1965, and it became America's most popular plaything that year. By Christmas time, only six months after it was introduced by Wham-O, 7 million balls had been sold at 98 cents apiece. Norman Stingley, a California chemist, invented the bouncing gray ball. In his spare time, he had compressed a synthetic rubber material under 3,500 pounds of pressure per square inch, and eventually created the remarkable ball. It had a resiliency of 92 percent, about three times that of a tennis ball, and could bounce for long periods. It was reported that presidential aide McGeorge Bundy had five dozen Super Balls® shipped to the White House for the amusement of staffers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Roulette was invented by the great French mathematician and philosopher Blaise Pascal. It was a by product of his experiments with perpetual motion.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The 'spot' on 7UP comes from its inventor who had red eyes. He was albino.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Edison improved the incandescent lamp in 1879, but he didn't actually invent it. Sir Humphrey Davy is reputed to be the true inventor of the electric light. He passed electricity through a platinum wire and caused an arc lamp to glow as early as 1802. However, Davy did not pursue the discovery. By the time Edison entered the scene, arc lamps had been burning for several decades, but were limited by short life spans. Edison developed a long-lasting filament light in 1877, and in 1879 produced the first long-lasting light bulb.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The man who invented shorthand, John Gregg, was deaf.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The state of Maine was once known as the "Earmuff Capital of The World". Earmuffs were invented there by Chester Greenwood in 1873.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Because he felt such an important tool should be public property, English chemist John Walker never patented his invention ??? matches.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

California police in the 1920s thought they had gotten the drop on a moonshiner. They raided what they thought was a still and found, instead, inventor Philo T. Farnsworth, working on something that was later to become television.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The hypodermic needle was invented in 1853. It was initially used for giving injections of morphine as a painkiller. Physicians mistakenly believed that morphine would not be addictive if it by-passed the digestive tract.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Thomas Edison???s first major invention was the quadruplex telegraph. Unlike other telegraphs at the time, it could send four messages at the same time over one wire.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Inventor Gail Borden, Jr. invented condensed milk in the 1850's.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

After his death in 1937, Guglielmo Marconi, inventor of the wireless telegraph was honored by broadcasters worldwide as they let the airwaves fall silent for two minutes in his memory.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Bryan J. Patrie, a Stanford graduate student invented the Watercolor Intelligent Nightlight, which informs bleary-eyed midnight bathroom-goers whether the toilet seat is up or down... without turning on a blinding light. Patrie introduced the device in the early 1990's. He explained, "When you get within five feet of the dark commode, it will sense your motion. It looks to see if the room is dark. Then it looks upward by sending out an infrared beam. If it gets a reflection, it knows the seat is up. If it is, the red light comes on."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Pez was invented in 1927 by Eduard Haas, an Austrian anti-smoking fanatic, who marketed peppermint-flavored PEZ as a cigarette substitute. The candy gets its name from the German word for peppermint, Pfefferminze. Haas brought the candy to the U.S. in 1952. It bombed, so he reintroduced it as a children's toy, complete with cartoon heads and fruity flavors. One of the most secretive companies in the U.S., PEZ won't even disclose who currently owns the company


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In the year 1886, Herman Hollerith had the idea of using punched cards to keep and transport information, a technology used up to the late 1970's. This device was constructed to allow the 1890 census to be tabulated. In 1896 the Tabulating Machine Company was founded by Hollerith. Twenty-eight years later, in 1924, after several take-overs the company became known as International Business Machines (IBM).


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Nobel Prize resulted from a late change in the will of Alfred Nobel, who did not want to be remembered after his death as a propagator of violence - he invented dynamite.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The shoe string was invented in England in 1790. Until then shoes were fastened with buckles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Germany holds the title for most independent inventors to apply for patents.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Noxema, the skin cream invented in 1914 by Baltimore pharmacist George Bunting, was originally sold as "Dr. Bunting's Sunburn Remedy." Mr. Bunting changed the name to Noxema after a customer enthusiastically told him the cream had "knocked out his eczema." Thus, the cream that "knocks eczema" became "Noxema".


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

George Eastman, inventor of the Kodak camera, hated having his picture taken.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Root Beer was invented in Biloxi, Mississippi, in 1898 by Edward Adolf Barq, Sr.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Because Napoleon believed that armies marched on their stomachs, he offered a prize in 1795 for a practical way of preserving food. The prize was won by a French inventor, Nicholas Appert. What he devised was canning. It was the beginning of the canned food industry of today.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Bavarian immigrant Charles August Fey invented the first three-reel automatic payout slot machine, the Liberty Bell, in San Francisco in 1899.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Venetian blinds were invented in Japan.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Benjamin Franklin was also the first person to try to electrocute a turkey. This experiment didn't work. The bird lived and it was America's Renaissance man who ended up absorbing the jolt. "I meant to kill a turkey," said the shocked inventor, "and instead, I nearly killed a goose."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The horse race starting gate is a Canadian invention, designed in the early 1900s by Philip McGinnis, a racetrack reporter from Huntingdon, Quebec. The device proved popular because it prevented arguments caused when horses started prematurely.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Direct Action Committee, a group pushing for nuclear disarmament, invented the peace symbol in 1958. The forked symbol is actually a composite of the semaphore signals "N" and "D," to stand for nuclear disarmament.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Diet Coke was only invented in 1982.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Fifty years ago the B. F. Goodrich Company, the American corporation known for its automobile tires, thought it was really on to something. Its engineers came up with the prototype of an atomic golf ball. The ball, with a radioactive core, would be easy to locate with a Geiger counter if hit into the rough. But the company abandoned the invention as unworkable.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The wristwatch was invented in 1904 by Louis Cartier.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

American sculptor, Alexander Calder, rigged the front door of his Paris apartment so that he could open it from his bathtub.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first prototype of the sound-proof phone booth was built in 1877. Mr. Watson, Alexander Graham Bell's trusty assistant, used a bunch of bed blankets around a box. He created the booth to prevent his landlady from listening in on his conversations.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Some callers didn't like using the early phone booths because the doors would get stuck, forcing users to fight their way out.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The commercial wireless phone was first introduced in Chicago in 1982 by Ameritech.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first mobile car phones were located in the car's trunk, taking up nearly half of the space.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

When Alexander Graham Bell died on August 4, 1922, millions of phones went dead. In Bell's honor, all phones served by the Bell System in the USA and Canada went silent for one minute.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

One of the first telephone answering machines was developed in Switzerland during the 1950's. It took three days to install.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Two days before Alexander Graham Bell married Mabel Hubbard in 1877, he gave her 99 percent of his company shares as a wedding gift. He kept a mere ten for himself.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Naugahyde, plastic "leather" was created in Naugatuck, Connecticut.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

s of 1940, total of ninety patents had been taken out on shaving mugs.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

It took three years of constant printing to complete Johann Gutenberg's famous Bible, which appeared in 1455 in two volumes, and had 1,284 pages. He reportedly printed 200 Bibles, of which 47 still exist.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2005)

There is a virus going around called the A.I.D.S. virus. It will attach itself inside your computer and eat away at your memory this memory is irreplaceable. Then when it???s finished with memory it infects your mouse or pointing device. Then it goes to your key board and the letter you type will not register on screen. Before it self terminates it eats 5mb of hard drive space and will delete all programs on it and it can shut down any 8 bit to 16 bit sound cards rendering your speaker useless. It will come in Email called 'Open:Very Cool! : ) Delete it right away. This virus will basicly render your computer useless. You must pass this on quickly and to as many people as possible!!!!! You must!','And a variant of the same message: There is a virus out now being sent to people via email it is called the A.I.D.S VIRUS. It will destroy your memory, sound card and speakers, hard drive and it will infect your mouse or pointing device.. as well as your keyboards making what you type no able to register on the screen. It self terminates only after it eats 5MB of hard drive space & will delete all programs. It will come via Email called 'OPEN: VERY COOL! : )'. Delete it immediately!! It will basically render your computer useless.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Madame Alexander dolls were the creation of Beatrice Alexander Behrman, the daughter of Russian immigrants. Mrs. Behrman, whose father operated New York's first doll "hospital," started making dolls in 1923, and her creations soon became famous for their molded heads and limbs, lifelike eyes, rooted hair and elaborate costumes. Mrs. Behrman sold the company to several New York investors in 1988, two years before she died at age 95. But America's first and only remaining doll manufacturer has not compromised her high standard of quality and unique craftsmanship. Today, most of the company's manufacturing is still done in Harlem, New York, and more than 500,000 dolls a year are sold.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Dr. Samuel Langley was able to get many model airplanes to fly, but on December 8, 1903, Langley's "human carrying flying machine", the aerodrome plunged into the Potomac River near Washington D.C., in front of photographers who were assembled to witness the event. Reporters around the country made fun of the idea that people could fly and nine days later, Wilbur and Orville Wright proved them wrong.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first product Motorola started to develop was a record player for automobiles. At that time the most known player on the market was the Victrola, so they called themselves Motorola.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

When using the first pay telephone, a caller did not deposit his coins in the machine. He gave them to an attendant who stood next to the telephone. Coin telephones did not appear to 1899.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacewar is generally considered to be the first video game. Programmed in 1962 by MIT student Steve Russell, Spacewar was a simple game with ASCII graphics where two players would blast lasers at each other. At the time, the game only ran on massive, million-dollar mainframes the size of a small house. Spacewar was circulated to other computer labs across the country, but only nerdy college


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

students with access to mainframes could play it.
1962 was also the year in which University of Utah student Nolan Bushnell received his first exposure to video games, playing Spacewar in the University's computer lab. Bushnell spent the next seven years trying to reproduce Spacewar on a smaller, less expensive computer. When it was finally completed in 1971, Bushnell's Spacewar variation (dubbed "Computer Space"), bombed. For one thing, people found it too complicated. Bushnell gave up on it, quit his job at Ampex and founded Atari in 1972. Bushnell originally wanted to name the company Syzygy, but the name was already taken by a roofing company. That same year, Magnavox quietly released the Odyssey, the first home video game system. It had a game similar to Pong, and Magnavox later sued Atari for "copying" it (they won).


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushnell and Atari engineer Al Alcorn placed a prototype of their game in Andy Capp's Tavern, a Sunnyvale, California bar. Alcorn began work a home version of Pong. His project was code named "Darlene" after a female coworker that worked with Alcorn at the time. In the fall of 1974, Alcorn began developing the "Darlene" system. Several months later Atari released Home Pong.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

While known as a painter, sculptor, architect, and engineer, Leonardo da Vinci was the first to record that the number of rings in the cross section of a tree trunk reveal its age. He also discovered that the width between the rings indicates the annual moisture.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Self-made millionaire Cyrus Field championed the idea of a telegraph from England to Newfoundland. Britain quickly agreed to subsidize. Congress went along by a one-vote margin. That was in 1856. Laying cable was tough. It kept breaking. The first line - two years later - died almost immediately. But 10 years later, there were two working lines. Communications changed forever.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first lightweight luggage designed for air travel was conceived by aviation pioneer Amelia Earhart.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Donald F. Duncan, the man who made the yo-yo an American tradition, is also credited with popularizing the parking meter and introducing Good Humor "ice cream on a stick.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Eastman Kodak's Brownie camera cost $1.00 when it was introduced in 1900.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Sylvan N. Goldman of Humpty Dumpty Stores and Standard Food Markets developed the shopping cart so that people could buy more in a single visit to the grocery store. He unveiled his creation in Oklahoma City on June 4, 1937.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Frederick Winthrop Thayer of Massachusetts and the captain of the Harvard University Baseball Club received a patent for his baseball catcher's mask on February 12, 1878.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2005)

ANTHRAX COMPUTER VIRUS "FWD" TO WIPE OUT MILLIONS WITHIN DAYS 

Microsoft and Netscape were recently broken into and a stealthy hacker set it up so that any email that uses the letters "FWD" at the beginning of the Subject Line immediately becomes a deadly virus. This virus is amazing because it not only destroys the receiver's hard drive but somehow manages to get ANTHRAX to be excreted from the keyboard and mouse so that the user will immediately be infected. THIS IS NOT A JOKE! We repeat, any emails with the letters "FWD" (in that order) in the Subject Line will automatically launch this virus. The technology is ALREADY IN your computer right now, and waiting for these letters to be entered after the date of May 18. Death will spread throughout the nation and eventually the world if these letters are ever used again (at least until the Microsoft/Nescape team figure this mess out). As most Americans know, the effects of ANTHRAX are not felt for 3 days, after which time people start dropping like flies. So time is of the utmost here. 

President Bush advised caution and calm to the nation by radio address shortly after he received the message from Colin Powell, who predicted that all Americans will cooperate in this delicate matter by restraining from using these letters in future emails.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first coin operated machine ever designed was a holy-water dispenser that required a five-drachma piece to operate. It was the brainchild of the Greek scientist Hero in the first century AD.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Ornithologists often use Scotch tape to cover cracks in the soft shells of fertilized pigeon eggs, allowing the eggs to hatch. Scotch tape has also been used as an anti-corrosive shield on the Goodyear Blimp.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Q-TIPS Cotton Swabs were originally called "Baby Gays." In 1922, Leo Gerstenrang, an immigrant from Warsaw, Poland, who had served in the U.S. Army during World War I and worked with the fledgling Red Cross Organization, founded the Leo Gerstenrang Infant Novelty Co. with his wife, selling accessories used for baby care. After the birth of the couple's daughter, Gerstenrang noticed that his wife would wrap a wad of cotton around a toothpick for use during their baby's bath and decided to manufacture a ready-to-use cotton swab. Gerstenrang developed a machine that would wrap cotton uniformly around each blunt end of a small stick of carefully selected and cured non-splintering birch wood, package the swabs in a sliding tray type box, sterilize the box, and seal it with an outer wrapping of glassine (later changed to cellophane). The phrase "untouched by human hands" became widely known in the production of cotton swabs.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The world's first underground railway, between Paddington (Bishop's Road) and Farringdon Street - with trains hauled by steam engines - was opened by the Metropolitan Railway on January 10th 1863. The initial section was six km (nearly four miles) in length, and provided both a new commuter rail service and an onward rail link for passengers arriving at Paddington, Euston and King's Cross main line stations to the City of London.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The City and South London Railway opened the world's first deep-level electric railway on December 18th, 1890, from King William Street in the City of London under the River Thames to Stockwell.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Today, the London Underground Limited (LUL) is a major business with 2.5 million passenger journeys a day, nearly 500 trains, serving over 260 stations, around 16,000 staff and vast engineering assets.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Average scheduled train speed (including station stops) 20.5 mph (33 kmh)


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Maximum tunnel depth below mean sea level is 70ft (21.3m)


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Maximum tunnel depth below ground level is 221ft (67.4m)


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

According to company lore, Ole Evinrude, a Norwegian immigrant, got the idea for an outboard motor while on a picnic with his sweetheart Bessie. They were on a small island in Lake Michigan, when Bessie decided she wanted some ice cream. Ole obligingly rowed to shore to get some, but by the time he made it back the ice cream had melted. So Ole built a motor that could be attached to his rowboat, and founded the Evinrude company in 1909.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first underground and underwater rail system in the world, the New York City Subway, began operating in 1904. Almost 8,000 men participated in building the 21-mile (33.6 km) route. The project's chief engineer was William Barclay Parsons.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The safety pin was patented in 1849 by Walter Hunt. He sold the patent rights for $400.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

An Englishman invented Scotland's national dress - the kilt. It was developed from the philamore - a massive piece of tartan worn with a belt and draped over the shoulder - by English industrialist Thomas Rawlinson who ran a foundry at Lochaber, Scotland in the early 1700s and thought a detachable garment would make life more comfortable for his workers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

It is recorded that the Babylonians were making soap around 2800 B.C. and that it was known to the Phoenicians around 600 B.C. These early references to soap and soap making were for the use of soap in the cleaning of textile fibers such as wool and cotton in preparation for weaving into cloth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Disc Jockey Alan Freed popularized the term "Rock and Roll."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The patent number of the telephone is 174465.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

George Washington Carver invented peanut butter.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Roman civilization invented the arch.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Benjamin Franklin was the inventor of the rocking chair.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

King Gilette spent 8 years trying to invent and introduce his safety razor.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Thomas Edison had a collection of over 5,000 birds.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Ben Franklin Facts:

- Benjamin Franklin had poor vision and needed glasses to read. He got tired of constantly taking them off and putting them back on, so he decided to figure out a way to make his glasses let him see both near and far. He had two pairs of spectacles cut in half and put half of each lens in a single frame. Today, we call them bifocals.

    * He was the youngest son of a youngest son of a youngest son of a youngest son.
    * He was the first American philosopher and the first American ambassador.
    * He invented the harmonica, the rocking chair, the street lamp, the lightning conductor, and the Franklin stove - to name a few.
    * He originated the first circulating library.
    * He is the originator of Daylight Saving Time.
    * He originated the first street-cleaning department.
    * He was the first reformer of English spelling.
    * He is the father of modern dentistry.
    * He organized the first fire department.
    * He was the founder of the Democratic party.
    * He established the modern post-office system.
    * He was a pioneer of the modern voting system for Congress.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Dutch engineers have developed a computerized machine that allows a cow to milk itself. Each cow in the herd has a computer chip in its collar. If the computer senses that the cow has not been milked in a given period of time, the milk-laden animal is allowed to enter the stall. The robot sensors locate the teats, apply the vacuum devices, and the cow is milked. The machine costs a mere $250,000 and is said to boost milk production by 15%.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

On November 23, 1835, Henry Burden of Troy, New York, developed the first machine for manufacturing horseshoes. Burden later oversaw the production of most of the horseshoes used by the Union cavalry during the Civil War.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

On the first neon sign, the word neon was spelled out in red by Dr. Perley G. Nutting, 15 years before neon signs became widely used commercially.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Out of the 11 original patents made by Nikola Tessla, for the generation of hydroelectric energy, 9 are still in use, (unchanged) today.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The windmill originated in Iran in AD 644. It was used to grind grain.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Russian submarine designers are building military submarines out of concrete. Because concrete becomes stronger under high pressure, (C-subs) could settle down to the bottom in very deep water and wait for enemy ships to pass overhead. Concrete would not show up on sonar displays (it looks just like sand or rocks), so the passing ships would not see the sub lurking below.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Two French toolmakers were the first engineers to put the engine in the front of the car. This gave the car better balance, made it easier to steer, and made it much easier to get all your luggage in.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The first umbrella factory in the U.S. was founded in 1928 in Baltimore, Maryland.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In the early 1950's, Denver architect Temple H. Buell, often called the Father of the Mall, conceived of and built one of the first shopping malls in the U.S.: the Cherry Creek Mall.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

During one four-year period, Thomas Edison obtained 300 patents, or one every five days.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Wright Brothers spent time observing the flight of the buzzard to help them solve the mystery of flight. They realized that the bird retained balance in the air by twisting the tips of it's wings. By creating a wing warping method based upon this observation, the brothers were able to obtain a remarkable degree of maneuverability.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The game that would become Scrabble was created by an unemployed architect, Alfred Mosher Butts in the early 1930s. He called it Lexiko, then Criss Cross Words and then sold the rights to James Brunot. In 1948 it was renamed Scrabble and was manufactured in a converted school house in Connecticut. Bruno sold the game to Selchow and Righter, who were bought out by Coleco in 1987, and in 1989 Milton Bradley bought it. More than 100 million Scrabble games have been sold worldwide.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Rubber bands were first made by Perry and Co. of London in 1845


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1832 the Scottish surgeon Neil Arnott devised water beds as a way of improving patients' comfort.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1769 the British designer Edward Beran enclosed wooden slats in a frame to adjust the amount of light let into a room. These became known as venetian blinds from their early use over Italianate windows.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

George Seldon received a patent in 1895 - for the automobile. Four years later, George sold the rights for $200,000.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

You could milk about six cows per hour by hand, but with modern machinery, you can milk up to 100 cows per hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Lillian Moller Gilbreth (1878-1972), the mother of 12 children, had good reason to improve the efficiency and convenience of household items. A pioneer in ergonomics, Gilbreth patented many devices, including an electric food mixer, and the trash can with step-on lid-opener that can be found in most households today


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Direct-dial, coast-to-coast telephone service began as Mayor M. Leslie Denning of Englewood, New Jersey, called his counterpart in Alameda, California.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Kleenex tissues were originally used as filters in gas masks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The toilet was invented by an Englishman named Thomas Crapper.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Motown female group The Supremes, which dominated the pop charts in the 1960's, was originally called The Primettes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

According to Margaret Jones, author of a Patsy Cline biography, there are a dozen places in Virginia that could claim to be the hometown of the nomadic Cline. Her family moved 19 times before she was 15.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

When the Yardbirds broke up in 1968, Jimmy Page was left to honor the band's commitments, performing as The New Yardbirds. The group eventually evolved into Led Zeppelin.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At age 47, the Rolling Stones' bassist, Bill Wyman, began a relationship with 13-year old Mandy Smith, with her mother's blessing. Six years later, they were married, but the marriage only lasted a year. Not long after, Bill's 30-year-old son Stephen married Mandy's mother, age 46. That made Stephen a stepfather to his former stepmother. If Bill and Mandy had remained married, Stephen would have been his father's father-in-law and his own grandpa.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The brass family of instruments include the trumpet, trombone, tuba, cornet, flügelhorn, French horn, saxhorn, and sousaphone. While they are usually made of brass today, in the past they were made of wood, horn, and glass.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Most toilets flush in E flat.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The rock band Lynyrd Skynyrd took their name from a high school teacher named Leonard Skinner who had suspended several students for having long hair.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

According to Beatles producer George Martin, Neal Hefti's catchy composition of the 1960's "Batman" Emmy-winning theme song inspired George Harrison to write the hit song "Taxman."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At the tender age of 7, the multi-award-winning composer and pianist Marvin Hamlisch ("The Way We Were," "The Sting") was one of the youngest students ever admitted to the renowned Juilliard School of Music in New York City.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In the band KISS, Gene Simmons was "The Demon", Paul Stanley was "Star Child", Ace Frehley was "Space Man", and Peter Criss was "The Cat.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The song "When Irish Eyes Are Smiling" was written by George Graff, who was German, and was never in Ireland in his life.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The famous Russian composer Aleksandr Borodin was also a respected chemistry professor in St. Petersburg.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1992, Sarah Ophelia Colley Cannon, better known to country music fans as singer/comedienne Minnie Pearl, was awarded a National Medal of Arts by President George Bush. In 1994, Minnie became the first woman to be inducted into the Comedy Hall of Fame. She was too frail and sick to attend the ceremony, and so good friend and comedian George Lindsey ("Goober") accepted the award for her. She died in 1996 at age 83.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Bill Haley and the Comets, one of rock and roll's pioneer groups actually began their career's as Bill Haley's Saddle Pals - a country music act.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The voice of Tony the Tiger is Thurl Ravenscroft, who also sang the "Rotten Mr. Grinch" song in the movie, "The Grinch Who Stole Christmas". He was also narrator for Disney's "A Spooky Night in Disney's Haunted Mansion" album. He performed for many Disney attractions including: voice of Fritz the parrot in "The Enchanted Tiki Room, " lead singer in "Grim Grinning Ghosts" in the Haunted Mansion, narrator on Monorail. He was the voice for the Disneyland LP based on the "Pirates of the Caribbean" ride. The flip side of this LP contained a number of sea chanties he sang.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1939 Irving Berlin composed a Christmas song but thought so little of it that he never showed it to anybody. He just tossed it into a trunk and didn't see fit to retrieve it until he needed it for a Bing Crosby-Fred Astaire movie, HOLIDAY INN 10 years later.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Bing Crosby was a staunch Catholic and at first refused to sing the song because he felt it tended to commercialize Christmas. He finally agreed, took eighteen minutes to make the recording, and then the "throw-away" song become an all-time hit.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Crosby's version has sold over 40 million copies. All together, this song has appeared in 750 versions, selling 6 million copies of sheet music and 90,000,000 recordings ,just in the United States and Canada.
You might not recognize the song from the movie HOLIDAY INN...or from the composer's name of Irving Berlin. But you're bound to know it because it's on everyone's list of Christmas favorites: WHITE CHRISTMAS.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Dark Side of The Moon (a Pink Floyd album) stayed on the top 200 Billboard charts for 741 weeks! That is 14 years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Brian Setzer, of the Brian Setzer Orchestra, started out in a garage band called Merengue.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

"Mr. Mojo Risin" is an anagram for Jim Morrison.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The horse's name in the song Jingle Bells is Bobtail.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

No one knows where Mozart is buried.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Beatles featured two left handed members, Paul, whom everyone saw holding his Hoffner bass left handed, and Ringo, whose left handedness is at least partially to blame for his 'original' drumming style.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Tommy James was in a New York hotel looking at the Mutual of New York building???s neon sign flashing repeatedly: M-O-N-Y. He suddenly got the inspiration to write his #1 hit, 'Mony Mony'


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Tickets for Frank Sinatra's first solo performance at the Paramount Theatre in New York City in 1942, sold for 35 cents each.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Jim Morrison found the name "The Doors" for his rock band in the title of Aldous Huxley's book "The Doors of Perception", which extolls the use of hallucinogenic drugs.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Granny Smith apple was used as the symbol for the Beatles' Apple Records label.


----------



## god hand (Dec 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> BigDyl fu-ked it up by posting 1,000,000 of these...now it's so slow....must be eating up my pathetic 127 Ram


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Verdi wrote the opera Aida at the request of the khedive of Egypt to commemorate the opening of the Suez canal.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Warner Communications paid $28 million for the copyright to the song "Happy Birthday".


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

John Lennon named his band the Beatles after Buddy Holly's 'Crickets.'


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Beatles played the Las Vegas Convention Center in 1964. Some 8,500 fans paid just $4 each for tickets.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Jonathan Houseman Davis, lead singer of Korn, was born a Presbyterian, but converted to Catholic because his mother wanted to marry his stepfather in a Catholic church. He was also a member of his high school's bagpipe band. (For those of you who have been to Hume Lake's Christian Camps, if you know Cliff, the guy in charge, he was the guy who taught Jonathan Davis to play the bagpipe.)


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

"When I'm Sixty Four" was the first song to be recorded for the Sgt. Pepper album. "Within You Without You" was the last.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Jazz began in the 20th century, when bands in New Orleans began to apply the syncopated rhythms of ragtime to a variety of other tunes. In the first days of jazz, ensemble playing was emphasized. Only gradually did jazz come to be based on improvised solos.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The song with the longest title is 'I???m a Cranky Old Yank in a Clanky Old Tank on the Streets of Yokohama with my Honolulu Mama Doin??? Those Beat-o, Beat-o Flat-On-My-Seat-o, Hirohito Blues' written by Hoagy Carmichael in 1943. He later claimed the song title ended with "Yank" and the rest was a joke.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Nick Mason is the only member of Pink Floyd to appear on all of the band's albums.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Beatles appear at the end of "The Yellow Submarine" in a short live action epilogue. Their voices for the cartoon movie were done by Paul Angelis (Ringo), Peter Batten (George), John Clive (John), and Geoffrey Hughes (Paul).


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

When the producers approached the Beatles about this film, the group, which hated the TV cartoon show of them, agreed to it only as a easy way of completing their movie contract. As such, they contributed only a few old songs and four quickly produced numbers, Only a Northern Song, Hey Bulldog, All Together Now, and It's All Too Much. However, when they saw the finished film, they were so impressed by it that they decided to appear in a short live action epilogue to the film.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Peter Batten was a deserter from the British Army at the time of the creation of the film. In the final weeks of production, he was arrested for desertion, and Paul Angelis had to finish voicing the part of George.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In every show that Tom Jones and Harvey Schmidt (The Fantasticks) did there was at least one song about rain.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Beatles song 'A day in the life' ends with a note sustained for 40 seconds.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

"Memory," has become a contemporary classic. It's been recorded more than 600 times, including as international hit recordings for such artists as Barbra Streisand, Barry Manilow and Judy Collins, among many others. It's most recent incarnations underline its diverse and universal appeal: as a #1 dance smash by European chanteuse Natalie Grant, and as a duet for Placido Domingo and Natalie Cole during a live telecast of the tenor's world tour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Elvis Presley's hit recording of "Love Me Tender" entered Billboard's pop charts in October 1956. It stayed on the charts for 19 weeks, and was in the Number 1 spot for five of those weeks. The song, from Presley's debut film with the same title, was adapted from the tune "Aura Lee," which had been written back in 1861


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

An eighteenth-century German named Matthew Birchinger, known as the little man of Nuremberg, played four musical instruments including the bagpipes, was an expert calligrapher, and was the most famous stage magician of his day. He performed tricks with the cup and balls that have never been explained. Yet Birchinger had no hands, legs, or thighs, and was less than 29 inches tall.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Montgomery is the birthplace of music great Nat King Cole, pop singers Clarence Carter and Toni Tenille, Metropolitan Opera singer Nell Rankin, and blues legend Willie Mae Big Mama Thornton.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Beethoven's Fifth, was the first symphony to include trombones.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

EMI stands for ' Electrical and Musical Instruments'.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The only musical instrument you play without touching it is called the theremin. The technology is simple: when activated, the theremin generates a sonic field around a small antenna that sticks out vertically from the top. When you put your hand closer to the antenna, the sound field is broken and the unit emits a high-pitched, electronic wail-that's the music. Different varieties of pitch are achieved by placing your hand closer to the antenna and moving it away. When your hand approaches the antenna, a low pitch will be created. As your hand gets nearer the antenna, the pitch becomes higher. (It's easily recognized for its spooky "ooo-eee-ooo" sound. You know it if you've heard the Beach Boys song "Good Vibrations.")


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Brian Epstein, a record store owner in London, was asked by a customer for a copy of the record, "My Bonnie", by a group known as The Silver Beatles. He didn???t have it in stock so he went to the Cavern Club to check out the group. He signed to manage them in a matter of days and renamed them The Beatles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1976 Rodrigo's 'Guitar Concierto de Aranjuez' was No 1 in the UK for only three hours because of a computer error.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

George Anthiel composed film scores, but earlier in his life he had been an avant garde composer. In 1924 his "Ballet mecanique" was performed at Carnegie Hall. The work was scored for a fire siren, automobile horns, and an airplane propeller. After only a few minutes of this racket, an aging gentleman in the orchestra seats tied his handkerchief to his cane and began waving a white flag.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Beach Boys formed in 1961.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Beatles performed their first U.S. concert in Carnegie Hall.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Brian Epstein managed The Beatles to superstardom.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The leading female singer in an opera is called the prima donna.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Elvis Presley received his U.S. army discharge on March 5, 1960.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Mass murderer Charles Manson recorded an album called "Lie."


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Vaudevillian Jack Norworth wrote "Take Me Out to the Ballgame" in 1908 after seeing a sign on a bus advertising BASEBALL TODAY - POLO GROUNDS. Norworth and his friend Albert von Tilzer (who write the music) had never been to a baseball game before his song became a hit sing-along.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Japanese national anthem is expressed in only four lines. The Greek anthem runs 158 verses.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

John Philip Sousa enlisted in the Marines at age 13. He worked as an apprentice in the band.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At age 14, George Harrison joined his friend Paul McCartney's band, the Quarry Men, led by John Lennon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Dances with twisting motions accompanied jazz as far back as Jelly Roll Morton. The Paul Williams Saxtet - a sax-intensive jazz combo - recorded a two-sided 78 called "The Twister." Chubby Checker wasn't even the first man to record the song "The Twist." Hank Ballard was, in 1959.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At age 15, Jerry Garcia swapped his birthday accordion for an electric guitar.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At age 4, Mozart composed a concerto for the clavier.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At age 22, Jerry Lee Lewis married for the third time. His bride? His thirteen year old cousin.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In 1764 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart played for the Royal Family at Versailles in France. He was even given the honor of standing behind the Queen at dinner - Mozart was only eight years old.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Through the mid-1500s in France, the lute was still the favorite instrument, but in 1555, Balthazar de Beujoyeux, the first famous violinist in history, brought a band of violinists to Catherine's de Médicis court and made violin music popular.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Paul McCartney's younger brother, Michael, formed a group of his own, known as "The Scaffold" and goes by the name "Mike McGear". He is mentioned in the lyric of "Let 'Em In" as "Brother Michael" (available on McCartney's "Wings At The Speed Of Sound" album).


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Beatles held the Top Five spots on the April 4th, 1964 Billboard singles chart. They're the only band that has ever done that.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The most recorded song of all time - with more than 2,000 versions - is 'Yesterday'. Included on the 'Help!' soundtrack, it was number one for four weeks in 1965.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The leaves of the Victorian water lily are sometimes over six feet in diameter.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Orchids are grown from seed so small that it would take thirty thousand to weigh as much as one grain of wheat.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

At last count there were about 226,000 trees in New York's Central Park.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Curly Redwood Lodge is one of northern California???s most unique lodges. It was built from one curly redwood tree that produced 57,000 board feet of lumber. The tree - cut down in 1952 - was 18 feet 2 inches at the trunk. Curly redwood is unique because of the curly grain of the wood, unlike typical straight grained redwood.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Mexican Jumping Bean is not a bean. It is actually a thin-shelled section of a seed capsule containing the larva of a small gray moth called the jumping bean moth (Laspeyresia saltitans).


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The average ear of corn has eight-hundred kernels arranged in sixteen rows.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Trees do not have life expectancies like humans. Some in California are believed to be four-thousand years old or more. How can trees live so long? The simple answer is that they're not as complex as people. So, as long as conditions are right, trees continue to live and grow, until something interrupts it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

In ancient religions, the Norsemen considered the mistletoe a baleful plant that caused the death of Baldur, the shining god of youth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Carrageenan is a common ingredient in ice cream and toothpaste. Carrageenan is seaweed. A purple, edible seaweed, also known as Irish moss, that's found along the coasts of Northern Europe and North America. It's used as a suspending agent in foods, pharmaceuticals and liquids, as a clarifying agent for beverages, and in controlling crystal growth in frozen confections.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A single coffee tree yields only one pound of roasted, ground coffee annually.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Bamboo can grow up to three feet in a 24 hour period.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Kudzu is not indigenous to the South, but in that climate it can grow up to six inches a day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The shape of plant collenchyma cells and the shape of the bubbles in beer foam are the same - they are orthotetrachidecahedrons.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

American colonists discovered that superior candles could be made from the fruit of a squat bush growing in the sand dunes along the New England seashore. The small, grayish bayberry was picked, crushed, and boiled. It had to be skimmed several times before the pale, nearly transparent, green fat was sufficiently refined. Bayberry candles were highly prized, because so much labor and so many berries were needed to make just one candle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Oak trees do not have acorns until they are fifty years old or older.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A person standing under an oak tree is 16 more times liable to be hit by lightning than if he had taken refuge beneath a beech tree. The oak tree has vertical roots which provide a more direct route to ground water.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The partridge berry is a botanical Siamese twin. Each berry develops from 2 flowers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The giant sequoia, which produces millions of seeds, can take 175 to 200 years to flower. No other organism takes this long to mature sexually.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

There are an estimated 285,000 species of flowering plants on Earth compared to 148,000 for all other plants. Flowering plants are very important because they provide food for herbivores - plant-eating animals - and for humans.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Leaves of the Sumatra breadfruit tree are notched when they first form, yet have no indentations when the leaves mature.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Sitka spruce is Britain's most commonly planted tree.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The squirting cucumber (Ecballium elaterium), when brushed by a passerby, ejects its seeds and a stream of poisonous juice that stings the skin.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Saguaro Cactus, found in the Southwestern United States doesn't grow branches until it is 75 years old.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Lightning keeps plants alive. The intense heat of lightning forces nitrogen in the air to mix with oxygen, forming nitrogen oxides that are soluble in water and fall to the ground in rain. Plants need nitrates to survive, so without lightning, plants could not live.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Pine, spruce, or other evergreen wood should never be used for barbecuing. These woods, when burning or smoking, can add harmful tar and resins to the food. Only hardwoods should be used for smoking and grilling, such as oak, pecan, hickory, maple, cherry, alder, apple, or mesquite, depending on the type of meat being cooked.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Heroin is derived from the opium poppy, Papaver somniferum, which means the poppy that brings sleep.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

An ear of corn averages 800 kernels in 16 rows. A pound of corn consists of approximately 1,300 kernels. 100 bushels of corn produces approximately 7,280,000 kernels. Corn is produced on every continent of the world with the exception of Antarctica.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The tree dictated on the Lebanese flag is a Cedar.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

Of the 15,000-odd known species of orchids in the world, 3,000 of them can be found in Brazil.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The telegraph plant of Asia has leaves that flutter constantly, even when there is no breeze.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The giant puffball, lycoperdon giganteum, produces 7,000,000,000,000 spores, each of which could grow into a puffball a foot in diameter and collectively cover an area of 280,000 square mile, greater than the size of Texas. Fortunately, only one of the spores actually becomes a puffball, and all the others die.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The slippers plant (bulbo stylis) of Haiti looks like a pair of fuzzy slippers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The primary purpose of growing rice in flooded paddies is to drown the weeds surrounding the young seedlings. Rice can, in fact, be grown in drained areas.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The fragrance of flowers is due to the essences of oil which they produce.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

While known as a painter, sculptor, architect, and engineer, Leonard da Vinci was the first to record that the number of rings in the cross section of a tree trunk revealed its age. He also discovered that the width between the rings indicated the annual moisture.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The bark of a redwood tree is fireproof. Fires that occur in a redwood forest take place inside the trees.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

A plant in central Australia, the candlesticks of the sun, grows a candle-shaped flower once every 7 years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The woman's tongue of Zanzibar is a plant with pods full of seeds which rattle continuously.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

The Siberian larch accounts for more than 20% of all the worlds trees.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

*The Paomnnehal Pweor Of The Hmuan Mnid.*
Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch as Cmabrigde Uinervtisy,
it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are,
the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae.
The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm.
Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The original game of "Monopoly" was circular.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

It costs more to buy a new car today in the United States than it cost Christopher Columbus to equip and undertake three voyages to and from the New World.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

One-fourth of the world's population lives on less than $200 a year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Ninety million people survive on less than $75 a year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The sentence "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" uses every letter in the English language.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The word racecar and kayak are the same whether they are read left to right or right to left.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

TYPEWRITER, is the longest word that can be made using the letters on only one row of the keyboard.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia is the fear of long words.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A snail can sleep for 3 years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you know you share your birthday with at least 9 million other people in the world.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The average human eats 8 spiders in their lifetime at night.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

More people are killed by donkeys annually than are killed in plane crashes.



and we have video here at IM to prove it


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Women blink nearly twice as much as men.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The continents names all end with the same letter with which they start. The continents names all end with the same letter with which they start.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

oops


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Shakespeare invented the word "assassination" and "bump."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

According to tests made at the Institute for the Study of Animal Problems in Washington, D.C., dogs and cats, like people, are either right-handed or left-handed --- that is, they favor either their right or left paws.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A giraffe can go without water longer than a camel can.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Blue whales weigh as much as 30 elephants and are as long as 3 Greyhound buses.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Crocodiles and alligators are surprisingly fast on land. Although they are rapid, they are not agile; so if you ever find yourself chased by one, run in a zigzag line. You'll lose him or her every time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Birds do not sleep in their nests. They may occasionally nap in them, but they actually sleep in other places.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Most elephants weigh less than the tongue of the blue whale.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Butterflies taste with their hind feet.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Only female mosquitoes bite


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Mosquitoes are attracted to the color blue twice as much as to any other color.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If one places a tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Every night, wasps bite into the stem of a plant, lock their mandibles (jaws) into position, stretch out at right angles to the stem, and, with legs dangling, fall asleep.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Ants stretch when they wake up. They also appear to yawn in a very human manner before taking up the tasks of the day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Bees have 5 eyes. There are 3 small eyes on the top of a bee's head and 2 larger ones in front.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The outdoor temperature can be estimated to within several degrees by timing the chirps of a cricket. It is done this way: count the number of chirps in a 15-second period, and add 37 to the total. The result will be very close to the actual Fahrenheit temperature. This formula, however, only works in warm weather. (Try it!)


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In the United States, a pound of potato chips cost two hundred times more than a pound of potatoes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Caesar salad has nothing to do with any of the Caesar. It was first concocted in a bar in Tijuana, Mexico, in the 1920's.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Tough old man invented it


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A raisin dropped in a glass of fresh champagne will bounce up and down continually from the bottom of the glass to the top.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Celery has negative calories! It takes more calories to eat a piece of celery than the celery has in it to begin with.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

You burn more calories sleeping than you do watching television.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The two longest one-syllable words in the English language is "screeched. & strengths."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Barbie's measurements if she were life size: 39-20-33.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2005)

there is no such thing as a comfortable bra.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Barbie's full first name is Barbara Millicent Roberts.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

All of the clocks in Pulp Fiction are stuck on 4:20.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A coat hanger is 44 inches long if straightened


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

"Dreamt" is the only English word that ends in the letters "mt".


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The word 'byte' is a contraction of 'by eight.'


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Isaac Asimov is the only author to have a book in every Dewey-decimal category.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The word 'pixel' is a contraction of either 'picture cell' or 'picture element'.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Cat's urine glows under a black light.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The average ear of corn has eight hundred kernels arranged in sixteen rows.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The first Ford cars had Dodge engines.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Chrysler built B-29's engines that bombed Japan, Mitsubishi built Zeros that tried to shoot them down. Both companies now build cars in a joint plant call Diamond Star.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

On the new hundred-dollar bill the time on the clock tower of Independence Hall is 4:10.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The vignette on the reverse of the five-dollar note depicts a likeness of the front of the Lincoln Memorial as it appeared in 1922 when it was first dedicated.  At that time, there were only 48 states that made up the United States of America.  The names of 26 states were engraved on the front of the Memorial.  This is why only the names of 26 states appear in the vignette on the reverse of the five-dollar note.  In the upper frieze of the façade in the vignette the states are from left to right: Arkansas, Michigan, Florida, Texas, Iowa, Wisconsin, California, Minnesota, Oregon, Kansas, West Virginia, Nevada, Nebraska, Colorado, and North Dakota.  In the lower frieze from left to right the names of the states are: Delaware, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Georgia, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Maryland, Carolina, Hampshire, Virginia and New York.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

All 50 states are listed across the top of the Lincoln Memorial on the back of the $5 bill.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Almonds are members of the peach family.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If you add up the numbers 1-100 consecutively (1+2+3+4+5 etc) the total is 5050


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The symbol on the "pound" key (#) is called an octothorpe.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The maximum weight for a golf ball is 1.62 Oz.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The dot over the letter 'i' is called a tittle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Duddley DoRight's Horses name was "Horse."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Samuel Clemens aka Mark Twain was born on a day in 1835 when Haley's Comet came into view. When He died in 1910, Haley's Comet came into view again.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Ethernet is a registered trademark of Xerox, Unix is a registered trademark of AT&T.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The first hard drive available for the Apple ][ had a capacity of 5megabytes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In many cases, the amount of storage space on a record-able CD is measured in minutes. 74 minutes is about 650 megabytes, 63 minutes is 550 megabytes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Charlie Brown's father was a barber.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Nutmeg is extremely poisonous if injected intravenously.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Of the six men who made up the Three Stooges, three of them were real brothers (Moe, Curly and Shemp.)


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Ohio is listed as the 17th state in the U.S., but technically it is number 47. Until August 7, 1953, congress forgot to vote on a resolution to admit Ohio to the Union.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If you have three quarters, four dimes, and four pennies, you have $1.19. You also have the largest amount of money in coins without being able to make change for a dollar.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Only 1/3 of the people that can twitch their ears can twitch only one at a time


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The volume of the Earth's moon is the same as the volume of the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Ingrown toenails are hereditary.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The largest city in the United States with a one syllable name is Flint, Michigan.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

On the cartoon show 'The Jetsons', Jane is 33 years old and her daughter Judy is 15.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In Mel Brooks' 'Silent Movie,' mime Marcel Marceau is the only person who has a speaking role.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Only humans and horses have hymens.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The word "set" has more definitions than any other word in the English language.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The state with the longest coastline in the US is Alaska.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

We will have four consecutive full moons making two blue moons in 1999 (January 2 and 31, March 2 and 31.) The only other time it happened this century was in 1915 (January 1 and 31, March 1 and 31.)


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Pulp Fiction cost $8 million to make - $5 million going to actor's salaries.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Spot, Data's cat on Star Trek: The Next Generation, was played by six different cats.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If you knew that there is a good chance you are gay


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The longest U.S. highway is route 6 starting in Cape Cod, Massachusetts going through 14 states, and ending in Bishop, California..


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The number of the trash compactor in Star Wars (20th Century Fox, 1977) is 3263827.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

"Underground" is the only word in the English language that begins and ends with the letters "und."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A full seven percent of the entire Irish barley crop goes to the production of Guinness beer.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If you toss a penny 10000 times, it will not be heads 5000 times, but more like 4950. The heads picture weighs more, so it ends up on the bottom.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The housefly hums in the middle octave, key of F


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Mr. Snuffleupagas' first name was Alyoisus.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In the movie "the Right Stuff" there is a scene where a government recruiter for the Mercury astronaut program (played by Jeff Goldblum) is in a bar at Muroc Dry Lake, California. His partner suggests Chuck Yeager as a good astronaut candidate. Jeff proceeds to bad mouth Yeager claiming they need someone who went to college. During the conversation the real Chuck Yeager is playing a bartender who is standing behind the recruiters eavesdropping. General Yeager is listed low in the movie credits as 'Fred.'


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Maine is the only state whose name is just one syllable.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

There are only four words in the English language which end in "-dous": tremendous, horrendous, stupendous, and hazardous.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The longest word in the English language, according to the Oxford English Dictionary, is pneumonoultramicroscopics- ilicovolcanoconiosis. The only other word with the same amount of letters ispneumonoultra-microscopicsilicovol- canoconioses, its plural.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The longest place-name still in use is Taumatawhakatan- gihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokai- whenuakitanatahu, a New Zealand hill.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Los Angeles's full name is "El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de los Angeles de Porciuncula" and can be abbreviated to 3.63% of its size, "L.A."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A cat has 32 muscles in each ear.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

An ostrich's eye is bigger than it's brain.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Tigers have striped skin, not just striped fur.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

After the Civil War the U.S. sued Great Britain for damages that were caused by them building ships for the Confederacy. We originally asked for $1 billion but settled on $25 Million.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

There are 22 stars surrounding the mountain on the Paramount Pictures logo.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Deborah Winger did the voice of E.T.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

There is a word in the English language with only one vowel, which occurs six times: Indivisibility.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In most advertisements, including newspapers, the time displayed on a watch is 10:10.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The only Dutch word to contain eight consecutive consonants is 'angstschreeuw'.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Alfred Hitchcock didn't have a belly button. It was eliminated when he was sewn up after surgery.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Mongol emperor Genghis Khan's original name was Temujin.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The first word spoken by an ape in the movie Planet of the Apes was "Smile".


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Facetious and abstemious contain all the vowels in the correct order.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Geller and Huchra have made three-dimensional maps of the distribution of galaxies. In each layer of the map some galaxies are grouped together in such a way that they resemble a human being.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Telly Savalas and Louis Armstrong died on their birthdays.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Al Capone's business card said he was a used furniture dealer.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The second longest word in the English language is "antidisestablishmentarianism".


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

When two words are combined to form a single word (e.g., motor + hotel = motel, breakfast + lunch = brunch) the new word is called a "portmanteau."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Dr. Samuel A. Mudd was the physician who set the leg of Lincoln's assassin John Wilkes Booth ... and whose shame created the expression for ignominy, "His name is Mudd."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

when I was a kid I lived next to his great great grand son and family


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

they were all traders


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The muzzle of a lion is like a fingerprint - no two lions have the same pattern of whiskers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In 1969, the last Corvair was painted gold.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The real name of the "I've fallen and I can't get up" lady is Edith Fore.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 21, 2005)

Do you listen to any non-gay music?


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Betsy Ross was born with a fully formed set of teeth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Betsy Ross's other contribution to the American Revolution, beside sewing the first American flag, was running a munitions factory in her basement.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The only real people to be a Pez head are
Betsy Ross, Paul Revere and Daniel Boone.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Steely Dan got their name from a sexual device depicted in the book 'The Naked Lunch'.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Bob Dylan's real name is Robert Zimmerman.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Wilma Flintstone's maiden name was Wilma Slaghoopal, and Betty Rubble's Maiden name was Betty Jean Mcbricker.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Lenny Kravitz's mother played the part of "Helen" on "The Jeffersons."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Grapes explode when you put them in the microwave.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A pregnant goldfish is called a twit.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Ramses brand condom is named after the great phaoroh Ramses II who fathered over 160 children.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

There is a seven letter word in the English language that contains ten words without rearranging any of its letters, "therein": the, there, he, in, rein, her, here, here, ere, therein, herein.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

When the University of Nebraska Cornhuskers play football at home, the stadium becomes the state's third largest city.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

John Larroquette of "Night Court" and "The John Larroquette Show" was the narrator of "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A pig's penis is shaped like a corkscrew.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A dragonfly has a lifespan of 24 hours.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A goldfish has a memory span of three seconds


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A quarter has 119 grooves around the edge.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A dime has 118 ridges around the edge.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

On an American one-dollar bill, there is an owl in the upper left-hand corner of the "1" encased in the "shield" and a spider hidden in the front upper right-hand corner.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

It's impossible to sneeze with your eyes open.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

"Evian" spelled backwards is naive.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The plastic things on the end of shoelaces are called aglets.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Maine is the toothpick capital of the world.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

It was discovered on a space mission that a frog can throw up. The frog throws up it's stomach first, so the stomach is dangling out of it's mouth. Then the frog uses it's forearms to dig out all of the stomach's contents and then swallows the stomach back down again.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The A&W of root beer fame stands for Allen and Wright.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A baby eel is called an elver, a baby oyster is called a spat.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Bingo is the name of the dog on the Cracker Jack box.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Lake Nicaragua boasts the only fresh-water sharks in the entire world.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Charles de Gaulle's final words were, "It hurts."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

There are four cars and ten lightposts on the back of a ten-dollar bill.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

ABBA got their name by taking the first letter from each of their first names (Agnetha, Bjorn, Benny, Anni- frid.)


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

What five digit number, when multiplied by the number 4, is the same number with the digits in reverse order?
21978; 21978 x 4 = 87912.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

It was illegal to sell ET dolls in France because there is a law against selling dolls without human faces


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In the 1983 film "JAWS 3D" the shark blows up. Some of the shark guts were the stuffed ET dolls being sold at the time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Montana mountain goats will butt heads so hard their hooves fall off.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Beatles song "Dear Prudence" was written about Mia Farrow's sister, Prudence, when she wouldn't come out and play with Mia and the Beatles at a religious retreat in India.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Cranberries are sorted for ripeness by bouncing them; a fully ripened cranberry can be dribbled like a basketball.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The giant squid has the largest eyes in the world.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

St. Paul, Minnesota was originally called Pigs Eye after a man who ran a saloon there.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The numbers '172' can be found on the back of the U.S. $5 dollar bill in the bushes at the base of the Lincoln Memorial.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Moon was Buzz Aldrin's mother's maiden name. (Buzz Aldrin was the second man on the moon in 1969.)


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Who's that playing the piano on the "Mad About You" theme? It's Paul Reiser himself.. And Greg Evigan sang the "My Two Dads" theme. Kelsey Grammar sings and plays the piano for the theme song of Fraiser.Alan Thicke, the father in the TV show Growing Pains wrote the theme songs for The Facts of Life and Diff'rent Strokes .


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In 1963, baseball pitcher Gaylord Perry remarked, "They'll put a man on the moon before I hit a home run." On July 20, 1969, a few hours after Neil Armstrong set foot on the moon, Gaylord Perry hit his first, and only, home run.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Grateful Dead were once called The Warlocks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Gilligan of Gilligan's Island had a first name that was only used once, on the never-aired pilot show. His first name was Willy.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Skipper's real name on Gilligan's Island is Jonas Grumby. It was mentioned once in the first episode on their radios newscast about the wreck.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Professor's real name was Roy Hinkley, Mary Ann's last name was Summers and Mrs. Howell's maiden name was Wentworth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The male gypsy moth can "smell" the virgin female gypsy moth from 1.8 miles away.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In England, the Speaker of the House is not allowed to speak.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Reindeer milk has more fat than cow milk.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The "L.L." in L.L. Bean stands for Leon Leonwood.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The original fifty cent piece in Australian decimal currency had around $2.00 worth of silver in it before it was replaced with a less expensive twelve sided coin.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The letters KGB stand for Komitet Gosudarstvennoy Bezopasnosti.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Alexander the Great was an epileptic.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The lead singer of The Knack, famous for "My Sharona," and Jack Kevorkian's lead defense attorney are brothers, Doug & Jeffrey Feiger.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The name for Oz in the "Wizard of Oz" was thought up when the creator, Frank Baum, looked at his filing cabinet and saw A-N, and O-Z, hence "Oz."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The microwave was invented after a researcher walked by a radar tube and a chocolate bar melted in his pocket.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Elton John's real name is Reginald Dwight. Elton comes from Elton Dean, a Bluesology sax player. John comes from Long John Baldry, founder of Blues Inc. They were the first electric white blues band ever seen in England- -1961


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The saying "it's so cold out there it could freeze the balls off a brass monkey" came from when they had old cannons like ones used in the Civil War. The cannonballs were stacked in a pyramid formation, called a brass monkey. When it got extremely cold outside they would crack and break off... Thus the saying.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Horses cannot vomit.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

S.O.S. doesn't stand for "Save Our Ship" or "Save Our Souls" -- It was just chosen by an 1908 international conference on Morse Code because the letters S and O were easy to remember and just about anyone couldkey it and read it, S = dot dot dot, O = dash dash dash..


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Pocahontas appeared on the back of the $20 bill in 1875.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

When a female horse and male donkey mate, the offspring is called a mule, but when a male horse and female donkey mate, the offspring is called a hinny.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The way to get more mules is to mate a male donkey with a female horse.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A donkey will sink in quicksand but a mule won't.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Hugh "Ward Cleaver" Beaumont was an ordained minister


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Old English word for "sneeze" is "fneosan."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

John Lennon's first girlfriend was named Thelma Pickles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Woodpecker scalps, porpoise teeth and giraffe tails have all been used as money.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Los Angeles Rams were the first U.S. football team to introduce emblems on their helmets.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The average garden variety caterpillar has 248 muscles in its head.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Dart-boards are made out of horsehair.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

One of the many Tarzans, Karmuela Searlel, was mauled to death on the set by a raging elephant


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Slinkys were invented by an airplane mechanic; he was playing with engine parts and realized the possible secondary use of one of the springs.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

There are 336 dimples on a regulation golf ball.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Octopi have gardens.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

"Ever think you're hearing something in a song, but they're really singing something else? The word for mis-heard lyrics is 'mondegreen,' and it comes from a folk song in the '50's. The singer was actually singing "They slew the Earl of Morray and laid him on the green," but this came off sounding like 'They slew the Earl of Morray and Lady Mondegreen.'"


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Napoleon constructed his battle plans in a sandbox.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

'Strengths' is the longest word in the English language with just one vowel.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

'Stewardesses' is the longest word that is typed with only the left hand.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

One of the longest English words that can be typed using the top row of a typewriter (allowing multiple uses of letters) is 'typewriter.'


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

When a giraffe's baby is born it falls from a height of six feet, normally without being hurt.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Virgina Woolf wrote all her books standing.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The pitches that Babe Ruth hit for his last-ever home run and that Joe DiMaggio hit for his first-ever home run where thrown by the same man.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

To "testify" was based on men in the Roman court swearing to a statement made by swearing on their testicles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

During conscription for WWII, there were nine documented cases of men with three testicles


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Both Hitler and Napoleon were missing one testicle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Stalin was only five feet, four inches tall.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Stalin's left foot had webbed toes, and his left arm is noticeably shorter than his right.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Swans are the only birds with penises.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A whale's penis is called a dork


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Some carnivores, rodents, bats and insectivores have a penis bone, called a baculum.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A barnacle has the largest penis of any other animal in the world in relation to its size.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Tomb robbers believed that knocking Egyptian sarcophagi's noses off would and therefore forestall curses.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The allele for six fingers and toes is dominant in humans.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The face of a penny can hold about thirty drops of water.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Medieval knights put sharkskin on their sword handles to give them a more secure grip; they would dig the sharp scales into their palms.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Orcas (killer whales) kill sharks by torpedoing up into the shark's stomach from underneath, causing the shark to explode.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The only planet without a ring is earth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Wayne's World was filmed in two weeks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If you feed a seagull Alka-Seltzer, its stomach will explode.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The raised reflective dots in the middle of highways are called Botts dots.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Boris Karloff is the narrator of the seasonal television special "How the Grinch Stole Christmas.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A group of unicorns is called a blessing.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Twelve or more cows are known as a "flink."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A group of frogs is called an army.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A group of rhinos is called a crash.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A group of kangaroos is called a mob.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A group of whales is called a pod.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A group of geese is called a gaggle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A group of ravens is called a murder.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A group of officers is called a mess.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A group of larks is called an exaltation


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A group of owls is called a parliament.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The 80s song "Rosanna" from the Eighties was written about Rosanna Arquette, the actress.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Warren Beatty and Shirley MacLaine are brother and sister.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Starfish don't have brains.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Shrimps' hearts are in their heads.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you know that the actor Jane Seymour's birth name is:
Joyce Penelope Wilhelmina Frankenberg.
Roy Rogers name was Leonard Slye
Dale Evans was Frances Octavia Smith.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The derivation of the word trivia comes from the Latin "tri-" + "via", which means three streets. This is because in ancient times, at an intersection of three streets in Rome, they would have a type of kiosk where ancillary information was listed. You might be interested in it, you might not, hence they were bits of"trivia."


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Henry VIII only had two of his wives executed;
Anne Boleyn (#2) and Catherine Howard (#5).
Catherine of Aragon (#1) died after he had divorced her,
Jane Seymour (#3) died after childbirth (of Edward),
Anne of Cleves (#4) died after he divorced her
Katherine Parr (#6) actually outlived Henry.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Jellyfish have no brains, yet they can tell light from dark, and sence movement.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The term 'flying on cloud 9' originates from military flights. Cloud types are classified as numbers... with 'cloud 9' being a very tall thunderstorm. Jets have to climb to an extremely high altitude in order to fly over 'cloud 9.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A dogs sense of smell is one of the keenest in nature. If a pot of stew was cooking on a stove, a human would smell the stew, while the dog could smell the beef, carrots, peas, potatoes, spices, and all the other individual ingredients in the stew. In fact, if you unfolded and laid out the delicate membranes from inside a dogs nose, the membranes would be larger than the dog itself.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Dentists have recommended that a toothbrush be kept at least 6 feet away from a toilet to avoid airborne particles resulting from the flush. I keep my toothbrush in the living room now.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The liquid inside young coconuts can be used as a substitute for blood plasma.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Oak trees do not produce acorns until they are fifty years of age or older.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The first product to have a bar code was Wrigley's gum.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The king of hearts is the only king without a mustache.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A Boeing 747's wingspan is longer than the Wright brother's first flight.
The wingspan of the B-36, a retired USAF bomber, was twice as long.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

American Airlines saved $40,000 in 1987 by eliminating 1 olive from each salad served in first class


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Venus is the only planet that rotates clockwise.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Apples, not caffeine, are more efficient at waking you up in the morning.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Most dust particles in your house are made from dead skin.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The first owner of the Marlboro Company died of lung cancer.
So did the first 'Marlboro Man'.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Michael Jordan makes more money from Nike annually than all of the Nike factory workers in Malaysia combined.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The guy is a pig


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

All U.S. presidents have worn glasses. Some just didn't like to be seen wearing them in public.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Walt Disney was afraid of mice


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Pearls melt in vinegar.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

It is possible to lead a cow upstairs...but not downstairs.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The reason firehouses have circular stairways is from the days when engines were pulled by horses. The horses were stabled on the ground floor and figured out how to walk up straight staircases.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Turtles can breathe through their butts


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A crocodile cannot stick out its tongue.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A "jiffy" is an actual unit of time for 1/100th of a second.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Babies are born without kneecaps. They don't appear until the child reaches 2 to 6 years of age.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Cats have over one hundred vocal sounds. Dogs only have about 10.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

February 1865 is the only month in recorded history not to have a full moon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In the last 4,000 years, no new animals have been domesticated.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If the population of China walked past you, in single file, the line would never end because of the rate of reproduction.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If you are an average American, in your whole life, you will spend an average of 6 months waiting at red lights.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver, or purple.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Our eyes are always the same size from birth, but our nose and ears never stop growing.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The average person's left hand does 56% of the typing.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Bible does not say there were three wise men; it only says there were three gifts.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The cruise liner, QE2, moves only six inches for each gallon of diesel that it burns.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The winter of 1932 was so cold that Niagara Falls froze completely solid.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

There are 293 ways to make change for a dollar.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

There are more chickens than people in the world.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks; otherwise it will digest itself.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

When we visit toilets, bathrooms, hotel rooms, changing rooms, etc., how many of you know for sure that the seemingly ordinary mirror hanging on the wall is a real mirror, or actually a two-way mirror?? Just conduct this simple test: Place the tip of your fingernail against the reflective surface and if there is a GAP between your fingernail and the image of the nail, then it is a GENUINE mirror. However, if your fingernail DIRECTLY TOUCHES the image of your nail, then BEWARE, for it is a two-way mirror


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The State with the highest percentage of people who walk to work: Alaska!


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The percentage of Africa that is wilderness: 28% (now get this...) The percentage of North America that is wilderness: 38%


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The cost of raising a medium-size dog to the age of eleven: $6,400


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The average number of people airborne over the US any given hour: 61,000


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The youngest pope was 11 years old.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The youngest boy raped by a pope was 5


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The first novel ever written on a typewriter?=o?= Tom Sawyer.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Those San Francisco Cable cars are the only mobile National Monuments.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In Massachusetts - It is illegal to put tomatoes in clam chowder


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history: Spades - King David, Hearts - Charlemagne, Clubs - Alexander the Great, Diamonds - Julius Caesar


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If a statue in the park of a person on a horse has both front legs in the air, the person died in battle. If the horse has one front leg in the air the person died as a result of wounds received in battle. If the horse has all four legs on the ground, the person died of natural causes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

"I am." is the shortest complete sentence in the English language.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Q. What occurs more often in December than any other month? A. Conception.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Q. Half of all Americans live within 50 miles of what? A. Their birthplace


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Q. Most boat owners name their boats. What is the most popular boat name requested? A. Obsession


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Q. If you were to spell out numbers, how far would you have to go until you would find the letter "A"? A. One thousand


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Q. What do bulletproof vests, fire escapes, windshield wipers, and laserbprinters all have in common? A. All invented by women


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Q. What is the only food that doesn't spoil? A. Honey


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Q. There are more collect calls on this day than any other day of the year? A. Father's Day


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Q. What trivia fact about Mel Blanc (voice of Bugs Bunny) is the most ironic? A.o?= He was allergic to carrots.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Q. What is an activity performed by 40% of all people at a party? A. Snoop in your medicine cabinet.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes.o?= When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase "Goodnight, sleep tight".


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink.o?= Mead is a honey beer and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month we know today as the honeymoon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In English pubs, ale is ordered by pints and quarts. So in old England, when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them mind their own pints and quarts and settle down. It's where we get the phrase "mind your P's and Q's"


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the rim or handle of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. "Wet your whistle" is the phrase inspired by this practice.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In Scotland, a new game was invented. It was entitled Gentlemen Only Ladies Forbidden.... and thus the word GOLF entered into the English language.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Your fingernail has the same ingredients as fly poop


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2005)

Interesting.....


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

going to an Indian resturant for lunch


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

my diet has been bad


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

so f it


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

going to eat some good food


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

then start a cut next week


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

have to drop 10lbs by Jan 14th


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

or 15 by the 30th


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

not sure yet


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

going to get


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

some crappy


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

fast food


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

think Wendys


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

or some local burger joint


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

can't remember all their names


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Almost all of the Oxygen in the Earth's atmosphere has been produced by living organisms. Oxygen accounts for 21% of our atmosphere, with Nitrogen making up 78%, and a mixture of other gases composing the remaining 1%. Oxygen only occurs as a minor constituent in the atmospheres of other planets in our Solar System.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Earth has the highest average density (5.52 g/cubic cm) of any planet in our Solar System. Saturn has the lowest (0.69 g/cubic cm). For reference, the density of liquid water is 1 g/cubic cm.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

During a lunar eclipse, one can view the curved shape of the Earth's shadow, which is naked eye, groundbased evidence that the Earth is indeed round.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you know that the most volcanically active body in the solar system besides the Earth is Jupiter's moon Io. Erupting volcanoes were discovered on Io by the Voyager spacecraft.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Jupiter's magnetosphere is the largest single structure inside the Solar System. If you could see it with your eyes, it would appear larger than our full Moon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Jupiter's moon Europa may have a liquid water "ocean" far beneath its water ice covered surface.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Great Red Spot on Jupiter is a hurricane-like storm system. It is large enough that two Earths could fit across it. The Red Spot has been around since at least the early 1600's when it was first detected shortly after the invention of the telescope.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

From the Jupiter-facing side of the moon Amalthea, Jupiter would fill up a huge chunk of sky: equivalent to going from the horizon to half way above the horizon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Jupiter's moon Io, less than 1/3 the size of Earth, puts out twice as much heat as the Earth. This is primarily due to tidal forces from Jupiter's enormous gravitational field causing a constant squeezing and stretching of Io. Heat generated by that squeezing and stretching accounts for Io being the most volcanically active body in the Solar System.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Jupiter's moon Ganymede is the largest moon in the Solar System, and is larger than the planets Mercury and Pluto.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A Jupiter day, the time required for the planet to rotate once, is only about 10 hours long. Jupiter has the shortest day (rotation period) of any planet in the Solar System.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Europa, covered with mostly water ice, has the smoothest surface of any large object in the solar system. This satellite of Jupiter has a mostly flat surface, with no discovered topographic relief larger than 1 km (0.6 mi) in height, even though Europa has an intricate set of cracks criss-crossing its icy surface.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Jupiter's moon Ganymede, the largest moon in the Solar System, has a surface area that is approximately half that of Earth's land surface area (not including Earth's oceans).


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Jupiter's core is thought to consist primarily of metallic hydrogen.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you know that liquid water does not currently occur on Mars because of the cold temperatures and low atmospheric pressures. Only water ice and water gas (vapor) are stable. However, large channels on Mars appear to have been cut by outflows of liquid water during Mars' distant past which may have had warmer temperatures and a much thicker atmosphere.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The largest canyon system in the Solar System is Valles Marineris on Mars. It is more than 3000 miles long and so would stretch from California to New York. In some places it reaches 3 miles in depth and 200 miles in width.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Mars' surface area is approximately the same as the surface area of all the land (as opposed to water) on Earth. So, even though Mars is a smaller planet, studying its surface is just as large a task as studying all of Earth's land surfaces.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Mars has two large-scale geologic regions (in addition to many smaller geologic variations within both regions). The "Southern Highlands," which cover a little more than half of Mars' surface, are composed of old (at least 3.9 billion years) densely cratered terrain. The "Northern Plains" have lower and more variable crater densities, indicating that the plains are younger and formed over a much longer period of time. The cause of this Martian geologic dichotomy is not yet agreed upon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The gravitational force at the surface of Mars is only about one-third as strong as the gravitational force at the surface of the Earth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Many of the larger rocks at the Viking Lander sites on Mars were given names. These included Toad, Badger, and Guppy, all of which were named because of some resemblance to those creatures, as well as ones named for all seven dwarfs, and the largest of the rocks near the landers was named Big Joe.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

At its closest approach to Earth, Mars appears about as big as a tennis ball viewed from a distance of one and a half miles (two and a quarter kilometers).


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The main constituent of the Martian atmosphere, carbon dioxide, actually freezes n the surface during the winter, particularly in the polar regions. This can cause global atmoshperic pressure changes. On Earth, water freezes out, but is a minor constituent in the atmosphere.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you know that water ice may exist in the bottoms of craters at Mercury's poles, based upon radar data taken in recent years. Even though Mercury is the closest planet to the Sun, and extremely hot over most of its surface, ice may exist at the bottoms of some polar craters because the crater floors are permanently shadowed by the crater rims.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you know that some of the moons in our Solar System are larger than some of the planets? Jupiter's moon Ganymede, the largest moon in the Solar System, and Saturn's moon Titan are both larger than the planets Mercury and Pluto. The Earth's Moon, Jupiter's moons Callisto, Io, and Europa, and Neptune's moon Triton are all larger than Pluto, but smaller than Mercury.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If you added up the mass of all of the thousands of known asteroids in the asteroid belt, the total would be less than ten percent the mass of the Earth's moon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Our moon has only one eightieth the mass of the Earth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A Blue Moon is the second of two full Moons that fall in the same month. This can occur because full Moon's occur roughly every 29.5 days. A Blue Moon occurs roughly every two and three-quarter years. So, now you know how long once in a Blue Moon really is.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Earth's Moon has only about 1/80th the mass of Earth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Moon actually appears much brighter than the Sun at gamma ray wavelengths (as seen from the Earth-orbiting Compton Gamma Ray Observatory).


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Pluto's elliptical orbit sometimes brings it inside of the orbit of Neptune for a few years. We are currently in one of those periods, so right now Neptune is the farthest planet from the Sun.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

On average, the distance from Pluto to the Sun is approximately 40 times the distance from the Earth to the Sun. Put a different way, if a scale model were constructed with the Sun on the California coast and the Earth about 75 miles inland, then on the same scale Pluto would be in New York.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

All four giant planets (Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, and Neptune) have ring systems. As of 20 years ago, only Saturn was known to have rings. Saturn's ring system is by far the largest and most developed of the four.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Methane gas, which absorbs red light, is what causes Uranus and Neptune to look bluish in color. Methane is a relatively minor constituent of their atmospheres, however. Like Jupiter and Saturn, Uranus and Neptune have atmospheres made mostly of hydrogen and helium.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The planet Uranus was discovered by the eminent English astronomer William Herschel in 1781. He briefly considered naming the planet George in honor of England's King George III.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The surface of Venus is obscured by clouds at ultraviolet, visible, and infrared wavelengths, which is why the Pioneer and Magellan spacecraft used radar to penetrate the clouds and image the surface.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The atmospheric pressure you would experience on the surface of Venus is approximately equal to the pressure you would experience 3000 feet (approx. 1 km) down in the Earth's oceans, i.e., about 90 times the pressure at the Earth's surface.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Venus rotates very slowly. A Venus day, the time it takes Venus to rotate once, is approximately 243 Earth days long.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Venus is the brightest natural object in the sky besides the Sun and Moon. It can be as much as 15 times brighter than the brightest star (Sirius).


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

All of the major features on the planet Venus are named after famous women in history and mythology.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

As comets approach the Sun, their tails can become long enough that they stretch from one planet's orbit across the orbit of another planet.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Comet Hale-Bopp is putting out approximately 250 tons of gas and dust per second. This is about 50 times more than most comets produce.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

For the first 100 million years or so after the formation of the solar system, a bright, naked-eye comet was visible in the skies of Earth roughly once a week.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Based upon data from the International Ultraviolet Explorer (IUE) satellite, Comet Hyakutake was found to be ejecting ten tons of water every second as it passed near the Sun.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

It only takes the Space Shuttle about 8 minutes to accelerate to its orbital speed of more than 17,000 miles per hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Space Shuttle main engine weighs 1/7th as much as a train engine, but delivers as much horsepower as 39 train engines


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Pioneer 11's speed going past Jupiter was over 107,000 mph, the fastest speed ever traveled by a human-made object.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

At almost six billion miles away, Pioneer 10 is the most distant object built by humans.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A Space Shuttle and its boosters ready for launch are the same height as the Statue of Liberty but weigh almost three times as much.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Each of the Space Shuttle's solid rocket boosters burns 5 tons of propellant per second.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Galileo probe, weighing in at 339 kilograms (750 pounds), will enter Jupiter's atmosphere at 170,000 kilometers per hour (106,000 mph), or more than 50 times faster than a bullet shot out of a rifle. The probe will experience deceleration forces as high as 230 times Earth's gravity. In about two minutes, the orbiter's speed will be slowed to about 1,600 kilometers per hour (1,000 mph).


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The amount of power transmitted by the Galileo spacecraft's radio is about the same amount used by a refrigerator light bulb--about 20 watts. By the time they reach Earth, the radio signals from Galileo are incredibly weak (about a billion times fainter than the sound of a transistor radio in New York as heard from Los Angeles).


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The average radiation dose per minute absorbed by the Galileo spacecraft during its orbital mission is equivalent to what the average person receives in a whole year on Earth. On December 7, as it made its closest approach to Jupiter, the radiation dose per minute to Galileo exceeded by several times what a person on Earth would receive in their entire lifetime and would have been quite lethal to a human.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Voyager spacecraft delivery accuracy at Neptune (100 km or 60 mi.) (62 mi), divided by the trip distance of 7,128,603,456 km (4,429,508,700 mi), was the equivalent of sinking a 3630 km (2260 mi.) golf shot, although Voyager, as opposed to a golf shot, was allowed a few minor trajectory adjustments along the way.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

It takes radio signals from Earth (traveling at the speed of light: 186,000 miles per second) approximately 9 hours to reach the Pioneer 10 spacecraft, which is the most distant object built by humans. It takes another 9 hours for the spacecraft's response to reach Earth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

NASA's Compton Gamma Ray Observatory, launched in 1991 aboard the Space Shuttle Atlantis, is the heaviest spacecraft ever deployed by a Space Shuttle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Space Shuttle flies about 200 miles (330 km) above the Earth's surface (equivalent to roughly half the distance between Los Angeles and San Francisco). In contrast, geostationary (stationary with respect to the Earth's surface) communications satellites have to be lofted approximately 21,500 miles (35,800 km) above the Earth's surface, and the Apollo spacecraft were approximately 227,000 miles (378,000 km) above the Earth's surface when they reached the Moon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In its six years of operation, the Hubble Space Telescope has observed approximately 8000 objects, which is roughly equivalent to the number of stars that can be seen from the surface of Earth with the naked eye.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

It currently takes radio signals approximately 35 minutes to get from the Galileo spacecraft to Earth. Galileo, in orbit around Jupiter, is over 635 million kilometers (about 395 million miles) from Earth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The amount of power being transmitted by the Galileo spacecraft radio is about the same as that used to power a refrigerator light bulb--about 20 watts


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Solid Rocket Boosters (SRBs) used during Space Shuttle launches are the largest solid-propellant motors ever flown and the first designed for reuse. Each is 149.16 feet long and 12.17 feet in diameter.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The speed required for a spacecraft or other object to completely escape the gravitational pull of the Earth (escape velocity) is approximately 11 km/s (7 mi/s), or about 40,000 km/hr (25,000 mi/hr).


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Galileo spacecraft traveled 2.4 billion miles on its way to Jupiter and along the way used about 67 gallons of fuel to control the flight path and spacecraft attitude. This is the equivalent of about 36 million miles per gallon, although Galileo's usage of fuel was not at all continuous, but rather occurred in discrete bursts.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Each Space Shuttle Solid Rocket Booster (SRB) has a thrust of approximately 3,300,000 pounds at launch.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The propellant mixture in each Space Shuttle Solid Rocket Booster (SRB) consists of ammonium perchlorate (oxidizer, 69.9 percent by weight), aluminum (fuel, 16 percent), iron oxide (a catalyst, 0.4 percent), a polymer (a binder that holds the mixture together, 12.04 percent), and an epoxy curing agent (1.96 percent).


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

During launch, the main engines of the Space Shuttle use liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen, which are stored in the large, expendable central fuel tank.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

During landing of a space shuttle, it takes approximately one minute between touchdown of the wheels and wheelstop, the point at which the shuttle comes to a complete stop.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Viking Lander 1 was originally scheduled to land on July 4, 1976, just as Mars Pathfinder will land on July 4. However, the landing was delayed and the site adjusted because the original site appeared too hazardous in Viking Orbiter photographs. Landing occurred July 20, 1976, seven years after Apollo 11 landed on the Moon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Mariner 10 was the first spacecraft to encounter two planets (besides Earth) on one mission. It flew past both Venus and Mercury in the early 1970's.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Who is the only astronaut to have flown into space on board all five Space Shuttles (including Challenger)? The answer is Story Musgrave.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The first American to eat food in space was Scott Carpenter aboard the Mercury spacecraft Aurora 7 in 1962.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Stump your friends: who was the last astronaut to fly in space alone in a spacecraft? For you space buffs who immediately thought of Mercury astronaut Gordon Cooper, think again. It was Apollo 17 command module pilot Ron Evans, who circled the Moon alone while astronauts Gene Cernan and Harrison Schmitt went to the surface.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Only 12 humans have ever visited another world--all of them walking on the Moon during brief stays between July 20, 1969 and Dec. 13, 1972 as part of the Apollo program.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Mars Pathfinder rover, named Sojourner, is 63 cm (25 in) long and 48 cm (19 in) wide, and weighs approximately 12 kg (25 lb).


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Large channels and valleys on Mars are named after the name for Mars in various languages. For example, Pathfinder landed at the end of Ares Vallis. Ares is the Greek word for Mars.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Size comparisons: About 1000 Earths would fit inside Jupiter, and about 1000 Jupiters would fit inside the Sun.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Our Solar System, by virtue of its proper motion through our galaxy (the Milky Way) is moving at a speed of 43,000 miles per hour toward the globular cluster of stars known as M13 in the constellation Hercules.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Some of the objects visible in Hubble Space Telescope images are nearly four billion times fainter than the limits of human vision.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Comet Hyakutake's orbit will carry it over 1000 astronomical units from the Sun before it once again heads back towards the Sun in another 7,000 years (1 astronomical unit = the average distance from the Earth to the Sun = 93 million miles = 150 million km). Such large orbits are not unusual for long-period comets. For comparison Pluto is on average 40 astronomical units from the Sun and orbits the Sun once every 248 years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The largest mountain in the Solar System is Olympus Mons on Mars. At a height of over 26 km (16 mi.), it is nearly 3 times taller than Mt. Everest. Olympus Mons is also enormous in its width: 600 km (360 mi.) across.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If you suspend three grains of sand in a large sports arena, such as Madison Square Garden in New York, the arena will be more closely packed with sand than our galaxy is with stars.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

A beam of light travels just over twelve inches in one nano-second (a billionth of a second). Some have suggested naming this unit of distance the phoot.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The elements Carbon, Hydrogen, Oxygen, and Nitrogen - all crucial to life - are found in roughly the same proportions in comets and human beings.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

At Voyager 1's present distance, sunlight is only one five-thousandth as intense as it is on Earth. Radio signals from Voyager 1, traveling at the speed of light (300,000 kilometers per second) take 9 hours and 36 minutes to reach Earth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The first experimental confirmation of Einstein's General Theory of Relativity was made during the total solar eclipse of May 29, 1919. During an eclipse, bright stars become visible. Einstein had predicted that gravity from the Sun would slightly bend the path of starlight passing close to the Sun. Astronomers tested this assertion by measuring the positions of several stars that appeared close to the Sun during the 1919 eclipse. The deviations in the observed positions of these stars due to the Sun's gravity matched Einstein's predictions.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

If all of the particles that make up Saturn's rings were gathered together, they would form a sphere about 120 miles in diameter, roughly the size of Saturn's seventh largest moon, Mimas.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The average distance between stars in the spiral arms of the Milky Way galaxy is currently estimated to be seven light years, or sixty-six trillion kilometers. This distance is equal to roughly 443,000 times the distance between the Earth and Sun.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Sun looks 1600 times fainter from Pluto than it does from the Earth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Comets' tails point away from the Sun at all times. Thus, when a comet is moving away from the Sun, its tail is actually leading. Comet tails are caused by dust and gas being lost from the comet and then pushed away from the Sun by the solar wind (charged particles moving out from the Sun) and by radiation pressure from the Sun.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Sun is a fairly average star in terms of mass, temperature, and size.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The Earth orbits the Sun at an average velocity of approximately 30 kilometers per second (18 miles per second). Planets closer to the Sun travel faster in their orbits and planets further away travel slower.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Sunspots appear dark because they are cooler than the surrounding areas on the Sun, and therefore radiate less light and appear "dark" relative to the areas around them. Sunspot temperatures average about 3800 degrees versus 5800 degrees Celsius for the average surface of the Sun.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Due to frequent collisions with subatomic particles, it takes a typical gamma ray photon about one million years to travel from the core of the Sun to its surface, even though gamma rays travel at the speed of light (the gamma ray region of light has shorter wavelengths than X-rays). By the time the photon that started out as a gamma ray photon escapes the solar furnace, it has lost so much energy through collisions that it emerges from the Sun's surface as a photon of ordinary, visible light.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

4 days


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

till Xmass


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

after that


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

I have 3 tests


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

In the first week of Jan


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

and a few more later in the month


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

then school starts


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Jan 14 or something like that


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

just 1 class


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

till march


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

then excelerated chem


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

and I'm done


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

it will be


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

a load off my back when it's over


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

sick of school


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

too old for this crap now


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The new job should be exciting


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

The company is opening up


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

next month


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

have a 45 min run tomorow


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

I did 30 min 3 days ago


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

It wasnt that bad


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

but 45 will be a challenge


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

might have to


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

walk a few minutes in the middle


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

no big deal though


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

still have


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

over a month


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

to get use to that time


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

and work up to a 7 mile run


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

3 is easy now


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

want to hit 5 in the next 3 weeks


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

but only at a 10 min mile pace


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll work on the speed after


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

think a 8 min mile pace for 7 miles


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

is faster than they require


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

but I want to be in better shape then they want


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

and I have to


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

start a F-ing diet


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

next week


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm loving my food right now


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

did a cut for 9 weeks


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

then bumped up the cals for PCT


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

*Bible Facts*


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The word "Bible" simply means books.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Bible was originally made up of books written in three languages; Hebrew, Aramic, and Koine Greek.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The entire Bible was written over a 1500 year span.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Bible contains 66 books written by over 40 different authors.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Bible contains 1189 chapters and over 31,00 verses.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The longest book of the Bible is Psalms.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The shortest book is 3 John.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The longest verse is Esther 8:9.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The shortest verse is John 11:35.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The shortest chapter is Psalm 117.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Psalm 118 is between the shortest and longest chapters of the Bible and Psalm 118:8 is the Bible's center verse. "It is better to take refuge in the Lord than to trust in man." (Psalm 118:8)


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The longest chapter is Psalm 119.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Bible's longest word: Mahershalalhashbaz
(Isaiah 8:1, 3)


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Bible has been translated into over 1,200 languages.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

that's too bad


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Bible is the best selling book of all time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

people love to read shit


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Bible was the first book ever printed. In 1454, Johannes Gutenberg invented the "type mold" print press and began to print the Bible. Life Magazine called this the single most important event of the second millennium.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Stephen Langton first divided the Bible into chapters in 1228.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Old Testament was first divided by verses in 1448 and the New Testament in 1551.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The first English Bible translation was initiated by John Wycliff in 1382 and completed by John Purvey in 1388.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It takes about 70 hours to read the entire Bible.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

About 170,000 Bibles are distributed each day in the United States.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The book of Isaiah is constructed much like the entire Bible.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

**Bible: 66 books.
**Isaiah: 66 chapters.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Bible: First 39 books mainly concern Isreal.
Isaiah: First 39 chapters mainly concern Isreal.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Bible: Last 27 books concern the life and coming of Jesus Christ.
**Isaiah: Last 27 chapters concern the life and coming of Jesus Christ.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The first ever vocal radio broadcast on December 24, 1906
consisted of a reading from Luke chapter two.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

ForemanRules has read the bible cover to cover once.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

And read the new testament   6 times


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

True story


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

I plan to


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

read it


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

cover to cover


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

in the near future


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Is is a very


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

interesting book


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The last


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

time I read the old testament


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

was 15 years ago


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

I have read bits and pieces since


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

but really to start from the begining


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 22, 2005)

Psalms is a wonderful book.......


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

and make a study of it again


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

most Christians


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

don't bother to read it at all


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

and thats a shame


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

To believe in something


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> most Christians




are white ugly pigs?


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

and no nothing about it


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

is sad


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

as a young christian lad


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> and thats a shame




true story


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

I didnt read it at all


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

not until 19


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

then at that age


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

I read it every day


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

and also studied


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I didnt read it at all




BANNED FOR ANOTHER 2 DAYS


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

the history of those times


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

very good to know both


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> not until 19




TRUE STORY


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> *BANNED *FOR ANOTHER 2 DAYS


I was set up


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> very good to know both


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Approximately sixty circus performers have been shot from cannons. At last report, thirty-one of these have been killed.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Boeing 767 aircraft is a collection of 3.1 million parts from 800 different suppliers around the world: fuselage parts from Japan, center wing section from Southern California, flaps from Italy.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A man irate about his income tax paid Uncle Sam with a plaster of Paris check that weighed several pounds. He wasn't all that bright, because once the government cashed the check, it was returned to him and he had to keep it for five years for his records.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

On the new hundred dollar bill the time on the clock tower of Independence Hall is 4:10.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Parker Brothers prints about 50 billion dollars worth of Monopoly money in one year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Calvin and Hobbes: Hobbes originally had pads on his hands and feet but Bill Waterson (the creator) found them too distracting and removed them.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It took Leo Tolstoy six years to write "War & Peace".


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Charlie Brown's father was a barber.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Lucy and Linus (who where brother and sister) had another little brother named Rerun. (He sometimes played left-field on Charlie Brown's baseball team, [when he could find it!]).


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In the name of art, Chris Burden arranged to be shot by a friend while another person photographed the event. He sold the series of pictures to an art dealer. He made $1750 on the deal, but his hospital bill was $84,000.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In Britain???s House of Commons, the government and opposition sides of the House are separated by two red lines. The distance between the lines is two swords??? lengths, a reminder of just how seriously the Brits used to take their politics.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The surface area of an average-sized brick is 79 cm squared.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

the kingdom of Bhutan, all citizens officially become a year older on New Year's Day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The diameter of the wire in a standard paper clip is 1 millimeter - or about 0.04 inch.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

People generally say there are 365 days in a year. By a year, I mean this is the time period it takes the earth to travel around the sun: 365 days. Actually, however, it takes the Earth 365.25 days to make this trip. In other words, for every year we gain one-fourth of a day and every for years we gain an extra day. If nothing was done about this, our calendar would move backwards one full day every four years in relation to our seasons.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

November 29 is National Sinky Day; a day to eat over one's sink and worship it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Public typists work at typewriters charging about 14 cents per page. On a good day, a public typist earns about $3.50.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

On average, there are 333 squares of toilet paper on a roll.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Halloween isn't an established holiday by law. It is traditional that Halloween is Oct. 31 no matter what day of the week it falls on. Halloween dates from 837 when Pope Gregory IV instituted All Saints or All Hallows Day on Nov. 1 to take the place of an earlier festival known as the Peace of the Martyrs. The day was set aside to honor all saints, known and unknown. Halloween then is a shortened form of All Hallows Eve - the evening before All Hallows Day. Certainly, you have a choice of celebrating it on Oct. 30, Saturday, if you wish. Many of the area parties will be held then rather than on Sunday. It's probably appropriate to say some people equate Halloween with the occult or Satanism and don't approve of it at all.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The numbers on opposite sides of a die always add up to 7.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In 1979, Namco released Pac-Man, the most popular arcade game of all time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Over 300,000 units were sold worldwide. More than 100,000 units are sold in the United States alone.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally named Puck Man, the game was retitled after executives saw the potential for vandals to scratch out part of the letter P on the game's marquee, which might discourage parents from letting their children play.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Pac-Man became the first video game to be popular with both males and females


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Elizabeth Goose, who lived in Massachusetts in the late 1600's, is credited by some with the nursery rhymes read to us as children.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

However, most of those rhymes existed before her time in the form of satirical poems and drinking songs


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Some were based on actual events or characters. Charles Perrault, a Frenchman, published a collection of these rhymes in 1697 and an illustration accompanying the text showed an old woman telling stories, with the words "Mother Goose" appearing behind her.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The book was eventually published in England and the United States and more rhymes were added with each new publication.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It wasn't until the 1800's that a relative of Mrs. Goose claimed the stories originated with Elizabeth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If you were born in Los Alamos, New Mexico during the Manhattan project (where they made the atomic bomb), your birth place is listed as a post office box in Albuquerque.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The St. Louis Gateway Arch had a projected death toll while it was being built. No one died.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Hoover Dam was built to last 2,000 years. The concrete in it will not even be fully cured for another 500 years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The "Calabash" pipe, most often associated with Sherlock Holmes, was not used by him until William Gillette (an American) portrayed Holmes on stage. Gillette needed a pipe he could keep in his mouth while he spoke his lines.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Chinese national anthem is called "the march of volunteers."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

"The Tale of Genji", a Japanese work from the early eleventh century, is considered by many scholars to be the world's first full novel. The novel was written by a woman: Murasaki Shikibu, or Lady Murasaki.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The reason wheels seem to spin backwards on a camera is because when you film something, you are really taking a series of still images and then replaying them so fast that the eye is fooled into thinking it is a continuous stream of images.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The eye can see about 12-14 frames per second. Because of a physical law called the Nyquist Sampling Theorem you need to display frames twice as fast as the eye can see to fool it into seeing it as a continuous movie (Nyquist showed mathematically why that is true).


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

So, imagine you have a wheel that is spinning exactly once every second. If you took a picture at the same rate, it would look like it is standing still.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

That's because it rotates exactly once every time you take a picture. Now take a picture just a little bit faster than 1 per second.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Now every time you take a picture, the wheel has not quite made it all the way around; maybe it will have gone 350 degrees around, so it's 10 degrees behind the first frame.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The next frame it will have gone another 350 degrees, making it now 20 degrees behind the first frame, and so on. When you play the film back, it will look like the wheel is moving backwards, even though you know it was going forwards.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The opposite effect happens when you take pictures a bit slower than the rotation rate.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

. It gets more complicated when the wheel does not rotate at a constant rate, like when a car accelerates.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The next time you watch TV or go to the movies, watch the wheels as a car speeds up.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

You might see the wheel appear to go backwards, them stop, then go forwards, all while the car is moving forwards.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The glue on Israeli postage stamps is certified kosher.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If you have three quarters, four dimes, and four pennies, you have $1.19.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

You also have the largest amount of money in coins without being able to make change for a dollar.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In the UPC, the lines???the Universal Product Code???hold 11 numbers, each of which is a code that describes the product.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The size, weight, and manufacturer or distributor, for example, are each represented by a number.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The numbers are in the form that computers can read, 0's (black lines) and 1's (white lines).


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The San Francisco Cable cars are the only mobile National Monuments.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Eskimos never gamble.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

20252 is Smokey the Bear's own zip code.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

203 million dollars is spent on barbed wire each year in the U.S.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The external tank on the space shuttle is not painted.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If you had enough water to fill one million goldfish bowls, you could fill an entire stadium.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Zip code 12345 is assigned to General Electric in Schenectady, NY.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Success magazine recently declared bankruptcy.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The average ice berg weighs 20,000,000 tons.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

I call bull shit


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

prove it


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The first crossword puzzle appeared in 1913 in an American paper called "World." It was devised by its editor Arthur Wynne.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It was of 32 words and diamond shaped. There were no black boxes in the puzzle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Some 30,000,000 Americans slave over crosswords in newspaper, journals, and paperback books.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The hardest crossword puzzles according to experts appear in two British papers: "The London Times" and "Observer."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

." Only few readers can complete these and it takes them 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The record time for completing a "Times" puzzle was an incredible 3 minutes and 45 seconds by a British diplomat named Roy Dean in 1970.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The largest crossword puzzle ever published had 2631 clues across and 2922 clues down.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It took up 16 sq. feet of space.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The strangest crossword ever made was by a British writer Max Beerbohm in 1940. He called it the "Impossible Crossword" and issued warning to puzzlers so they do not go crazy trying to solve it, as the clues were nonsensical and the answers didn't exist.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

George Washington is the only man whose birthday is a legal holiday in every state of the U.S as of a few years ago.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

acetwothreefourfivesixseveneightninetenjackqueenking Excluding the joker, if you add up the letters in all the names of the cards in the deck (Ace, two, three, four,...,king). the total number of letters is 52, the same as the number of cards in the deck.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Did you play with LEGO blocks when you were a kid?


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Since 1949, the LEGO company, based in Denmark, has produced more than 200,000,000,000 of the plastic elements that make up the Lego System.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

There are 102,981,500 ways to combine six of the 8-studed bricks of one color.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The name LEGO did not come from the cry of an angry mother who couldn't get her kid to put down his toys and come to dinner: "LEGO of those bricks or I'll kill you!" It's from the Danish, "LEg GOdt," which means "play well."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Statue of Liberty's mouth is 3 feet wide.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

pervert


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The father of the Pink Flamingo (the plastic lawn ornament) is Don Featherstone of Massachusetts. Featherstone graduated from art school and went to work as a designer for Union Products, a Leominster, Mass., company that manufactures flat plastic lawn ornaments.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

He designed the pink flamingo in 1957 as a follow up project to his plastic duck.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Today, Featherstone is president and part owner of the company that sells an average of 250,000 to 500,000 plastic pink flamingos a year."I did it to keep from starving." - Don Featherstone (flamingo creator)


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If China imported just 10% of it's rice needs- the price on the world market would increase by 80%.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Cleveland spelled backwards is "DNA level C".


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

When wearing a Kimono, Japanese women wear socks called "Tabi". The big toe of the sock is separated from the rest of the toes, like a thumb from a mitten.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The names of the two stone lions in front of the New York Public Library are Patience and Fortitude.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

They were named by then-mayor Fiorello LaGuardia.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

How valuable is the penny you found laying on the ground? If it takes just a second to pick it up, a person could make $36.00 per hour just picking up pennies.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Carnegie Mellon University offers bag piping as a major. The instructor James McIntosh, who is a member of the Most Excellent Order of the British Empire, and who began bag piping at the age 11.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The book of Esther in the Bible is the only book which does not mention the name of God.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Douglas DC-3 passenger airplane was the first to make a profit carrying people.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

There are 52 cards in a standard deck and there are 52 weeks in a year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

. There are 4 suits in a deck of cards and 4 seasons in a year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If you add the values of all the cards in a deck (jack=11 queen=12, etc.) you get a total of 365 the same as the number of days in a year.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The roar that we hear when we place a seashell next to our ear is not the ocean, but rather the sound of blood surging through the veins in the ear.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Any cup-shaped object placed over the ear produces the same effect.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In 1982, the last member of a group of people who believed the Earth was hollow died.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Nope, I'm still alive you stupid bitches!


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A man named John Bellavia has entered over 5000 contests, and has never won a thing.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The famous painting of "Whistler's Mother" was once bought from a pawn shop.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Revolvers cannot be silenced because of all the noisy gasses which escape the cylinder gap at the rear of the barrel.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In 1961, Henry Matisse's painting Le Bateau hung upside down in New York's Museum of Modern Art. It remained upside down for forty-one days until someone noticed. It's estimated nearly 116,000 people passed in front of the painting before the error was noted.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The number 4 is the only number that has the same number of letters in its name as its meaning.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A standard 747 Jumbo Jet has 420 seats.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

According to Dennis Changon, spokesman for the International Civil Aviation Organization in Montreal, Canada - if all of the commercial planes in the world were grounded at the same time there wouldn't be space to park them all at gates.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If you lace your shoes from the inside to the outside the fit will be snugger around your big toe.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In 1931, an industrialist named Robert Ilg built a half-size replica of the Leaning Tower of Pisa outside Chicago and lived in it for several years. The tower is still there.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The first manager of the Seattle Space Needle, Hoge Sullivan, was acrophobic - fearful of heights. The 605 foot tall Space Needle is fastened to its foundation with 72 bolts, each 30 feet long.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Space Needle sways approximately 1 inch for every 10 mph of wind.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It was built to withstand a wind velocity of 200 miles-per-hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The first revolving restaurant, The Top of the Needle, was located at the 500-foot level of the 605-foot-high steel-and-glass tower at the Century 21 Exposition in Seattle, Washington. It contained 260 seats and revolved 360 degrees in an hour. The state-of-the-art restaurant was dedicated on May 22, 1961.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The foundations of the great European cathedrals go down as far as forty or fifty feet.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In some instances, they form a mass of stone as great as that of the visible building above the ground.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Police dogs are trained to react to commands in a foreign language; commonly German but more recently Hungarian.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The roads on the island of Guam are made with coral.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Guam has no sand.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The sand on the beaches is actually ground coral.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

When concrete is mixed, the coral sand is used instead of importing regular sand from thousands of miles away.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Holland and Lincoln Tunnels under the Hudson River connecting New Jersey and New York are an engineering feat.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The air circulators in the tunnels circulate fresh air completely every ninety seconds


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The official soft drink of the state of Nebraska - Kool-Aid.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

hicks


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Ivory Soap was originally named P&G White Soap.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

. In 1879, Harley Proctor found the new name during a reading in church of the 45th Psalm of the Bible: "All thy garments smell of myrrh, and aloes, and cassia, out of ivory palaces, whereby they have made thee glad."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Studebaker still exists, but is now called Worthington.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

7.5 million toothpicks can be created from a cord of wood.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A McDonald's straw will hold 7.7ml, or just over one-and-a-half teaspoons of whatever you are drinking. This means that it would take 17,000 strawfuls of water to fill up a 34 gallon bathtub.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The original IBM punch-card is the same size as a Civil War era dollar bill.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

BAND-AID Brand Adhesive Bandages first appeared on the market in 1921, however, the little red string that is used to open the package did not get added until 1940.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Jane Barbie was the woman who did the voice recordings for the Bell System.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Month after month, the little Bell Company lived from hand to mouth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

No salaries were paid in full.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Often, for weeks, they were not paid at all.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In Watson's notebook there are such entries during this period as "Lent Bell fifty cents," "Lent Hubbard twenty cents," "Bought one bottle beer???too bad can't have beer every day."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

When Bell's patent was sixteen months old, there were 778 telephones in use.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The first "Hello" badge used to identify guests and hosts at conventions, parties, etc. was traced back to September 1880.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It was on that date that the first Telephone Operators Convention was held at Niagara Falls and the "Hello" badge was created for that event.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

During the depths of the Depression, telephones in use fell from 16 to 13 per 100 population and by the late 1970's the number had surpassed 75 per 100 population.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Western Electric mass-produced color telephones for the first time in 1954.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In Japan, Western Electric first sold equipment in 1890, then in 1899 helped form the Nippon Electric Company (NEC).


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

This was Japan's first joint venture with an American firm.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Then we bombed the shit out of them.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Northern Telecom, Alcatel N.V. and NEC all had roots in Western Electric.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The use of telephone answering machines became popular in 1974.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In the first month of the Bell Telephone Company's existence in 1877, only six telephones were sold.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In 1953, Sony Corporation obtained a transistor license from Western Electric Co. that led to its development of the world's first commercially successful transistor radio.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In the early days of the telephone, operators would pick up a call and use the phrase, "Well, are you there?".


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It wasn't until 1895 that someone suggested answering the phone with the phrase "number please?"


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Sometimes, early telephone operators would get to know their customers so well, the customers would ask for a reminder call when it was time to remove a cake from the oven, leave the phone off the hook near their sleeping child when they left the house, hoping the operator would hear any cries of distress, request a wake up call before taking a long nap.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Just like today's computers, early telephones were very confusing to new users. Some became so frustrated with the new technology, they attacked the phone with an ax or ripped it out of the wall.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In the early 1880's some well-to-do telephone owners started the unusual trend of paying to have a theatre employee hold a telephone receiver backstage, transmitting live plays and operas into their living rooms.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The first transatlantic wedding took place on December 2, 1933.The groom was in Michigan. The bride, in Sweden. The ceremony took seven minutes and cost $47.50.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In the Catholic church, St. Gabriel, an archangel, is the patron saint of telecommunications.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The famous emergency hotline, whereby the President could have immediate contact with the Kremlin wasn't established until 1984.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Prior to 1984, the only direct contact to the Kremlin was a cumbersome teleprinter link, supplying text messages that then had to be translated, responses drafted and sent back.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

During President Lyndon Johnson's term, many people mis-dialed the White House number and instead reached the home of a New York housewife.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Rose Brown had a near identical phone number.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

He wrote and thanked her for her diplomacy in receiving his highly sensitive calls and promised to return the favor when her friends and family accidentally dialed the White House.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A gator in the road is a huge piece of tire from a blow out on a truck, called a gator because the fly up when a truck runs one over and take out your air lines causing you to lose air and forcing your spring brakes to come on which causes a rather abrupt stop.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In 1997 a Menorah was built in Latrun, near the main Jerusalem-Tel Aviv highway.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It was more than 60-feet tall, weighed 17 metric tons, and took up an area of 600-square meters.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A rabbi was lifted in a crane each night of the holiday to light the candles on the menorah, which was made of metal pipes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Before settling on the name of Tiny Tim for his character in "A Christmas Carol", three other alliterative names were considered by Charles Dickens. They were: Little Larry, Puny Pete and Small Sam.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Kwanzaa has seven basic symbols, which represent values and concepts reflective of African culture.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

- Mazao: Fruits, Nuts, and Vegetables


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

- Mkeka: Place Mat


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

- Vibunzi: Ear of Corn


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

- Mishumaa Saba: The Seven Candles


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

- Kinara: The Candleholder


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

- Kikombe Cha Umoja: The Unity Cup


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

- Zawadi: Gifts


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer was conceived by author Robert May in 1939.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Two other names he thought of before deciding on Rudolph were Reginald and Rollo.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Electric Christmas tree lights were first used in 1895.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The idea for using electric Christmas lights came from an American, Ralph E. Morris.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The new lights proved safer than the traditional candles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The name of the dog on the Cracker Jack box is Bingo.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

According to Scientific American magazine: if you live in the northern hemisphere, odds are that every time you fill your lungs with air at least one molecule of that air once passed thru Socrates lungs.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> In 1961, Henry Matisse's painting Le Bateau hung upside down in New York's Museum of Modern Art. It remained upside down for forty-one days until someone noticed. It's estimated nearly 116,000 people passed in front of the painting before the error was noted.


You sure it was Matisse and not Monet?


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You sure it was Matisse and not Monet?


I have no idea....you tell me


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It is believed that Shakespeare was 46 around the time that the King James Version of the Bible was written.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In Psalms 46, the 46th word from the first word is shake and the 46th word from the last word is spear.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The U.S. Library of Congress has compiled a 232-source bibliography on the subject of when, properly speaking, centuries roll over.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Almost all of the sources agree that the twentieth century will not end until December 31, 2000.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Times Square "time ball" is named the "Star of Hope".


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It was specially made for this year and contains 504 glass crystals cut into triangles, 600 light bulbs, 96 big lights, and 92 mirrors.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The official time ball for the U.S. is on top of the U.S. naval Observatory in Washington, DC As early as 1845, the U.S. Navy dropped a time ball every noon from atop a building on a hill overlooking Washington, DC. People from many miles could set their watches at noon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Ships anchored in the Potomac River could check their chronometers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Left-handed people are statistically more likely to be geniuses, and to be insane.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Left-handedness is more common among writers and some kinds of artists.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

But lefties tend to be more accident-prone and on average don't live as long.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Did you know that Beetle from the comic strip 'Beetle Bailey' and Lois from the comic strip 'Hi and Lois' are brother and sister?


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The newspaper serving Frostbite Falls, Minnesota, the home of Rocky and Bullwinkle, is the Picayune Intellegence.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The earliest recorded case of a man giving up smoking was on April 5, 1679, when Johan Katsu, Sheriff of Turku, Finland, wrote in his diary "I quit smoking tobacco." He died one month later.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A lead pencil is good for about 50,000 words.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

1960 was the last model year for Edsel and Desoto.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Woodbury Soap was the first product to show a nude woman in its advertisements. The year - 1936.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The photo, by Edward Steichen, showed a rear full-length view of a woman sunbathing - wearing only sandals.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

London's Millennium Dome, the largest of its kind in the world, is over one kilometer in circumference and covers over 80,000 square meters.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Dome is supported by 43 miles of high-strength cable which holds up 100,000 square meters of fabric.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The translucent roof is 50 meters high at the center and strong enough to support a jumbo jet.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Dome could contain two Wembley Stadiums or the Eiffel Tower on its side. You could even fit the Great Pyramid of Giza inside it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

St. Stephen is the patron saint of bricklayers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

*I don't read this shit so don't post here and expect me to see it.*


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It's rumored that sucking on a copper penny will cause a breathalyzer to read 0.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

According to suicide statistics, Monday is the favored day for self-destruction.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The car-making Dodge brothers Horace and John were Jewish, that's why the first Dodge emblem had a star of David in it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

tudebaker was the only major car company to stop manufacturing cars while making a profit on them.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The issue of leap year and the weirdness of February is always worth looking at because, coming so infrequently, who can remember the explanation for it from the last time?


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The earth revolves around the sun every 365.24 days, not an even 365.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

That produces an extra day's worth of hours every four years. We could distribute them as a bonus to everyone: a one-day time-out every fourth year in which the clock is stopped and we stay in bed all day. But we don't.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Instead we add an extra day onto February.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Why February?


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It was originally the last month on the Roman calendar and a logical place to stick the extra day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

But Julius Caesar changed the first month to January, stranding February and its little peculiarity in the second spot.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The first person selected as the Time Magazine Man of the Year - Charles Lindbergh in 1927.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Kate "God Bless America" Smith sold more U.S. war bonds than anyone else during World War II. She sold $600 million worth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Nike "swoosh" logo was designed by University of Oregon student Carolyn Davidson in 1964, four years after business undergraduate Phil Knight and track coach Bill Bowerman founded the company they originally called Blue Ribbon Sports. Ms. Davidson was paid $35 dollars for her design.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If you need to dial the telephone and your dial is disabled, you can tap the button in the cradle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If, for example, you need to dial 911, you can tap the button 9 times, then pause, then tap once, then again.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Turning a clock's hands counterclockwise while setting it is not necessarily harmful.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It is only damaging when the timepiece contains a chiming mechanism.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

On June 10, 1958, a tornado was crashing through El Dorado, Kansas. The storm pulled a woman out of her house and carried her sixty feet away.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

She landed, relatively unharmed, next to a phonograph record titled "Stormy Weather."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Astronauts are not allowed to eat beans before they go into space because passing wind in a spacesuit damages them.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The height and width of modern American battleships was originally determined by insuring they had to be able to go beneath the Brooklyn Bridge and through the Panama Canal.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Nobody knows where the body of Voltaire is. It was stolen in the nineteenth century and has never been recovered.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The theft was discovered in 1864, when the tomb was opened and found empty.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Owing to a faulty cornerstone, the church of St. John in Barmouth, Wales, crashed in ruins a minute after it was finished


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It was rebuilt, and the new edifice has endured to the present day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A car operates at maximum economy, gas-wise, at speeds between 25 and 35 miles per hour.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A car that shifts manually gets 2 miles more per gallon of gas than a car with automatic shift.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A car uses 1.6 ounces of gas idling for one minute. Half an ounce is used to start the average automobile.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Many of us feel that we have at least one book in us.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

But the business of publishing and the process of creating and selling a book can be forbidding.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In New York City, America's publishing capital, things have gotten so hectic that some agents are seeing several editors over the course of one lunch.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Lord's Prayer appears twice in the Bible, in Matthew VI and Luke XI.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Luxor Hotel (shaped like an Egyptian Pyramid) is 36 stories tall, required more than 150,000 cubic yards of concrete, six thousand construction workers and 18 months to build.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It takes a specially designed window washing device 64 hours to clean the sides of the pyramid, which is covered by 13 acres of glass.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Luxor atrium is the world's largest and could comfortably hold nine Boeing 747 airplanes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

To prevent some numbers from occurring more frequently than others, dice used in crap games in Las Vegas are manufactured to a tolerance of 0.0002 inches, less than 1/17 the thickness of a human hair.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A 41-gun salute is the traditional salute to a royal birth in Great Britain.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

At the height of the teddy bear's huge popularity in the early 1900s, there is record of one Michigan priest who publicly denounced the teddy as an insidious weapon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

He claimed that the stuffed toy would lead to the destruction of the instincts of motherhood and eventual racial suicide.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Beatrix Potter created the first of her legendary "Peter Rabbit" children's stories in 1902.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Sarah Winchester house, in San Jose, CA, is a truly bizarre piece of architecture. Mrs. Winchester, after losing first a daughter and then her husband to disease, consulted a medium to find the reason for her terrible luck.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The medium advised her that there was a curse on her family, brought about by her husband's manufacturing of rifles when he was alive.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

To escape the curse, the medium advised, she should move West and build, and perhaps would live forever. Mrs. Winchester did just that, using the fortune she had inherited to buy a house and just keep building???adding on room after room for 36 years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

. Each room had 13 windows (the number was considered spiritual rather than unlucky) and many of the windows contained precious jewels.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

. Other odd features of the house???intended to confuse evil spirits???included a staircase that went straight to a ceiling, doors that open onto two-story drops, a room with a glass floor, and a room without windows that - once entered - a person cannot leave without a key.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The house contains 160 rooms, 2000 doors, and 10,000 windows, some of which open onto blank walls. There are also secret passageways.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If an object has no molecules, the concept of temperature is meaningless.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

That's why it's technically incorrect to speak of the "cold of outer space" - space has no temperature, and is known as a "temperature sink," meaning it drains heat out of things.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The gesture of a nose tap, in Britain, means secrecy or confidentiality. In Italy, a tap to the nose signifies a friendly warning.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In 1981 a guy had a heart attack after playing the game BERSERK - video gaming's only known fatality.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Mario, of Super Mario Bros. fame, appeared in the 1981 arcade game, Donkey Kong. His original name was Jumpman, but was changed to Mario to honor the Nintendo of America's landlord, Mario Segali.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Alcoholics are twice as likely to confess a drinking problem to a computer than to a doctor, say researchers in Wisconsin.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In the game Monopoly, the most money you can lose in one travel around the board (normal game rules, going to jail only once) is $26,040. The most money you can lose in one turn is $5070.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Grand Coulee Dam in the state of Washington in the U.S., completed in 1942, was hailed in its time as a structure more massive than the Great Pyramid of Cheops.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The United States government keeps its supply of silver at the U.S. Military Academy at West Point, New York.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A 17th-century Swedish philologist claimed that in the Garden of Eden God spoke Swedish, Adam spoke Danish, and the serpent spoke French.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Metro subway of Washington, DC, has several really deep stations. Its Forrest Glen station - in the Maryland suburbs - is 196 feet deep and has the longest subway escalator in the Western Hemisphere.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

But MOST of the subway stations in Leningrad are deeper than that.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Out of all of the postage stamps in the United States with people's faces on them, there is not one that has the picture of someone alive.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

"Fine turkey" and "honeycomb" are terms used for different qualities and textures of sponges.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In order to sell his sets of Shakespeare door-to-door, David McConnell offered free perfume to his customers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

He realized the perfume was more popular and began selling cosmetics door-to-door.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

This began the company that grew into Avon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Some china is called "bone" china because some powdered animal bone is mixed in with the clay used to make this china: it gives the china a special kind of strength, whiteness, and translucency.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Russians are buying skateboards from the U.S. - but not for recreational purposes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

They see them as an answer to some of the country's transportation needs, because the boards are less expensive than bicycles and require little storage space. The first boards went to school instructors so they could train pupils how to ride them.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The "black box" that houses an airplane's voice recorder is orange so it can be more easily detected amid the debris of a plane crash.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Colgate Company started out making starch, soap, and candles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In 1881, Procter & Gamble's Harley Procter decided that adding the word pure to his Ivory soap would give its sales a necessary shot in the arm. Analysis proved that Ivory was almost 100% pure fatty acids and alkali, the stuff that most soap is made of.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Ivory's impurities were limited to 0.56%???0.11% uncombined alkali, 0.28% carbonates, and 0.17% mineral matter.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Harley marked his soap 99 and 44/100% pure, deciding that using the exact number sounded more credible than rounding up to 100%.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Since most people are right-handed, the holes on men's clothes have buttons on the right - to make it easier for men to push them through the holes. Well, that's easy, but aren't women mostly right-handed too? Women's buttons are on the OPPOSITE side so their maids can dress them. When buttons were first used, they were expensive and only wealthy women had them. Since a maid faces the woman she is dressing, having the buttons on the left of the dress places them on the maid's right.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Each of the suits on a deck of cards represents the four major pillars of the economy in the middle ages: heart represented the Church, spades represented the military, clubs represented agriculture, and diamonds represented the merchant class.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The 3rd year of marriage is called the leather anniversary.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

World Tourist day is observed on September 27.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Street Boulevard in Joplin, Missouri was named for Gabby Street, the manager of the St. Louis Cardinals in the early 1930's.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Liberace Museum has a mirror-plated Rolls Royce; jewel-encrusted capes, and the largest rhinestone in the world, weighing 59 pounds and almost a foot in diameter


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Mary Stuart became Queen of Scotland when she was only six days old.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Every queen named Jane has either been murdered, imprisoned, gone mad, died young, or been dethroned.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Four of the first six presidents of the U.S. were 57 years old when they were inaugurated. No other presidents have been inaugurated at that age.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Shampoo was first marketed in the USA in 1930 by John Breck, who was the captain of a volunteer fire department.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Vellum, a fine-quality writing parchment, is prepared from animal skin: lambs, kids, and very young calves. Coarser, tougher types are made from the skins of male goats, wolves, and older calves. Vellum replaced papyrus and was superseded by paper.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Catherine de Medici was the first woman in Europe to use tobacco. She took it in a mixture of snuff.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Historians claim that the first valentine was a poem sent in 1415 by Charles, Duke of Orleans, to his wife. He was imprisoned in the Tower of London at the time. In the United States, Miss Esther Howland is given credit for sending the first valentine's cards. Commercial valentines were introduced in the 1800's and now the date is very commercialized. The town of Loveland, Colorado, does a large post office business around February 14.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In 1969 the Navy spent $375,000 on an "aerodynamic analysis of the self-suspended flare." The study's conclusion was that the Frisbee was not feasible as military hardware.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In 1970, "MCI" stood for "Microwave Communications, Inc." No longer used as an acronym, it now stands alone


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The orange things that crossing guards, construction and high way workers, etc. wear is called a retroreflective vest, or "International Orange".


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Roger Wrenn was the photographer who took the famous picture of General Douglas MacArthur wading ashore in the Philippines in October 1944.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If a person counted at the rate of 100 numbers a minute and kept counting for eight hours a day, five days a week, it would take a little over 4 weeks to count to one million and just over 80 years to reach a billion.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

February is Black History Month.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

so what


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

WHAT CAN TELL ABOUT AN INTERSTATE HIGHWAY FROM ITS NUMBER? If it's an odd-number, it's a north-south route. Even-numbered Interstates run east-west. A three-digit number beginning with an even-number is a beltway while a three-digit number beginning with an odd-number is a bypass or spur


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Some people think that the stage musical Les Miserables runs a bit long, but it's a mere flash in time compared with one of the sentences in the novel on which it is based. Supposedly to make it easy to read, that 3-page, 823-word sentence is divided by 93 commas, 51 semicolons and 4 dashes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

By raising your legs slowly and laying on your back, you can't sink in quicksand.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

There are no clocks in Las Vegas gambling casinos.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The numbers '172' can be found on the back of the U.S. $5 dollar bill in the bushes at the base of the Lincoln Memorial.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The name Wendy was made up for the book Peter Pan, there was never a recorded Wendy before.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Flying from London to New York by Concord, due to the time zones crossed, you can arrive 2 hours before you leave.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

"Put your hand on a hot stove for a minute, and it seems like an hour. Sit with a pretty girl for an hour, and it seems like a minute. THAT'S relativity." -Albert Einstein (That one's for who the page is dedicated to...)


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It would take 11 Empire State Buildings, stacked one on top of the other, to measure the Gulf of Mexico at its deepest point.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Nearly a quarter of all U.S. pet owners bring their pet on the job. Last June, 200 American companies participated in the first ever "Take Your Dog to Work Day".


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Nobody knows who built the Taj Mahal. The names of the architects, masons, and designers that have come down to us have all proved to be latter-day inventions, and there is no evidence to indicate who the real creators were.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Las Vegas MGM Grand's 170,000-square-foot casino is larger than the playing field at Yankee Stadium. It contains more than 3,000 gaming machines


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Buckingham Palace consists of 600 rooms.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Roman statues were made with detachable heads, so that one head could be removed and replaced by another.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Salt helped build the Erie Canal. A tax of 12 1/2 percent on New York State salt, plus tolls charged for salt shipments, paid for nearly half of the $7 million construction cost.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Superman dates back to June 1938, when he appeared in Action Comics No. 1. Batman arrived on the scene one year later in Detective Comics No. 27, appearing May 1939.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

There is a house in Rockport, Massachusetts, built entirely of newspaper. The Paper House at Pigeon Cove, as it is called, is made of 215 thicknesses of newspaper. According to a 1995 survey, 7 out of 10 British dogs get Christmas gifts from their doting owners.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The first drive-in service station in the United States was opened by Gulf Oil Company - on December 1, 1913, in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Pentagon building in Arlington, Virginia, has nearly 68,000 miles of telephone lines.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Cairo Opera House was destroyed by fire in 1970. The Cairo fire station was located inside the same building.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Pentagon is twice the size of the Merchandise Mart in Chicago, and has three times the floor space of the Empire State Building in New York. It is one of the world's largest office buildings.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Curly Redwood Lodge is one of northern California???s most unique lodges. It was built from one curly redwood tree that produced 57,000 board feet of lumber. The tree - cut down in 1952 - was 18 feet 2 inches at the trunk. Curly redwood is unique because of the curly grain of the wood, unlike typical straight grained redwood.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

At age ninety, Peter Mustafic of Botovo, Yugoslavia, suddenly began speaking again after a silence of 40 years. The Yugoslavian news agency quoted him as saying, "I just didn't want to do military service, so I stopped speaking in 1920; then I got used to it."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A "hairbreadth away" is 1/48 of an inch.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Ever wonder where the term "Work Smarter...Not Harder" originated? Allan F. Mogensen, the creator of Work Simplification, coined the phrase in the 1930s. The 1990s equivalent term is probably Business Process Reengineering.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

On dry, windy days, pollen can travel up to 500 miles.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Built in only 16 months between 1941 and 1942, the Pentagon is only 71ft tall, yet it has 5 floors, 17.5 miles of corridors, 150 stairways, 280 restrooms, 685 drinking fountains, 7,748 windows and workers replace more than 250 lightbulbs each day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Because of its size, the Pentagon operates much like a small city; it has it's own shopping mall, bank, power plant, water and sewage facilities, fire station, police force, fast food restaurants and a "mayor".


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

At its peak in 1943, the Pentagon had a working population of about 33,000. Today about 23,000 employees work in the building.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The Procrastinators Club of America sends news to its members under the masthead "Last Month's Newsletter."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The National Lighter Museum in Guthrie, Oklahoma has nearly 20,000 pieces, representing over 85,000 years of lighters and fire starters. The only museum of its kind in the world, it is dedicated to collecting and preserving the history of the evolution of lighters.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Shakespeare's volume, Sonnets, contains 154 sonnets. Sonnets 1-126 are addressed to a male friend and sonnets 127-152 are addressed to a mysterious woman. Sonnets 153 and 154 fit in neither category.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The U.S standard railroad gauge (distance between rails) is 4 feet, 8.5 inches.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The U.S. Library of Congress has compiled a 232-source bibliography on the subject of when, properly speaking, centuries roll over. Almost all of the sources agree that the twentieth century does not end until December 31, 2000.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

There are 6,272,640 square inches in an acre.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

There are 63,360 inches in a mile.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

There are more than 200 different types of Barbie Dolls.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

I have them all


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

True story


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

A man irate about his income tax paid Uncle Sam with a plaster of Paris check that weighed several pounds. He wasn't all that bright, because once the government cashed the check, it was returned to him and he had to keep it for five years for his records.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Two objects have struck the earth with enough force to destroy a whole city. Each object, one in 1908 and again in 1947, struck regions of Siberia. Not one human being was hurt either time.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Hallmark makes cards for 105 different relationships.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If the Earth was smooth, the ocean would cover the entire surface to a depth of 12,000 feet.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Little known, and even less appreciated, the United States actually has a mothers-in-law day.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Young priests of the island of Leukas, Greece, to qualify for service at the temple of Apollo, were required in ancient Greece to don the wings of an eagle and plunge from Cape Dukato into the sea, a dive of 230 feet. It was assumed that the gods would eliminate those unfit, but no diver was ever injured, although the ordeal was performed for centuries.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The blueprints for the Eiffel Tower covered more than 14,000 square feet of drafting paper.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Elwood Edwards' voice is heard more than 27 million times a day (which comes to more than 18,000 times per minute). Edwards is the man behind those special 3 words (not "I love you") "You've got mail!".
Back in 1989, Edwards' wife, Karen, was working in customer service for a little-known outfit in Vienna, Virginia called Quantum Computer Services. Quantum had an online service called Q-Link. Karen overheard the company's CEO, a young guy by the name of Steve Case, describe how he wanted to add a voice to its user interface. Her advice: "I said, 'Hey, you ought to try Elwood.'" Her husband had spent his entire career in local radio and TV.
Edwards agreed to record four simple phrases on a run-of-the-mill cassette player: "Welcome!"; "File's done"; "Goodbye"; and, of course, "You've got mail!". Quantum changed its name to AOL and Edwards's voice debuted on AOL 1.0 in October 1989.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

When the Titanic sank in 1912, hundreds of passengers were saved only because a Marconi wireless operator, David Sarnoff, reportedly picked up the ship's radio distress messages and alerted ships in the area. Sarnoff went on to become president of the first radio network, the National Broadcasting Company.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Pudden'head Wilson, the title character in Twain's novel about switched babies, is regarded by the townspeople as a fool because of his hobby of collecting finger impressions on glass. His strange pasttime, however, leads to his identification of a murderer and his revelation of an incident where two babies, one the son of a slave and one the son of a slaveholder, were switched.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

It would take more than 150 years to drive a car to the sun.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

In the 40's, the Bich pen was changed to Bic for fear that Americans would pronounce it 'Bitch.'


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Snoopy stood on two legs for the first time in a 1958 strip.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Snoopy and Charlie Brown appeared together on the March 17th, 1967 cover of Life Magazine. The Apollo X astronauts took the duo into space in 1969.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Charlie Brown hits a game-winning home run on March 30, his first in 43 years. Unfortunately - he NEVER got to kick the football.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Charles Schulz was born November 26, 1922, to Carl and Dena Schulz of St. Paul, Minnesota. Within a week, however, Charles became known as "Sparky," christened by an uncle with a soft spot for Barney Google's horse "Sparkplug." Schulz never lost his nickname, proof of a life devoted to comics. Schulz died Saturday February 12th, 2000 - shortly after completing work on what was scheduled to be the last Sunday PEANUTS strip.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Ghosts appear in 4 Shakespearian plays; Julius Caesar, Richard III, Hamlet and Macbeth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

If you took a standard slinky and stretched it out it would measure 87 feet.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Rebecca Elizabeth Marier was the first woman to graduate "top of the class" at West Point, the U.S. Military Academy. The rankings are based on academic, military, and physical accomplishments.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Jean Marie Butler was the first woman graduate from the United States Coast Guard Academy in 1980. She also was the first woman to graduate from any U.S. service academy.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Huckleberry Finn's remedy for warts was swinging a dead cat in a graveyard at midnight.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Three teaspoons make up one tablespoon.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Daisy is the name of Dagwood Bumstead's dog.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Dr. Jekyll's first name is Henry.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Camera shutter speed "B" stands for bulb.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The color black moves first in checkers


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Mario Puzo wrote "The Godfather."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

The first American in space was Alan B. Shepard Jr.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

IBM's motto is "Think."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Mr. Boddy is the murder victim in the game "Clue."


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

There are 225 spaces on a Scrabble board.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Aladdin's nationality was Chinese.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Sherlock Holmes archenemy was Professor Moriarty.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

*Superman's boyhood home was Smallville, Illinois.*


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

less than 900 to go


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

I might do it in 2 days


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

or a week


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

might be tonight


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

or in a day


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

but by Dec 30th at least


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 22, 2005)

Why Are You Wasting All Of Robert's Bandwidth Space On This Dumb Fucking Thread.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Why Are You Wasting All Of Robert's Bandwidth Space On This Dumb Fucking Thread.


After I have made 12,000 posts on my whore threads you finally decide to show up.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have no idea....you tell me


Matisse did do a very shitty work called "Le Bateau" \





who would have even cared if it was upside down or sideways?  That's the upside down version by the way.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

That is not art.....just total crap IMO


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

*'rocky' Stallone Knocked Out Cold*


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD hardman Sylvester Stallone was knocked out while filming a scene for the latest Rocky film.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Stallone, 59, was laid out cold after taking a sharp blow to his head on the set of Rocky Balboa.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

But the crew left cameras rolling at the Las Vegas boxing ring where they were filming because they thought he was acting.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

They finally came to his aid after he lay unconscious on the canvas for several minutes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Stallone made a full recovery, and filming soon resumed The new film, which is due for release in 2007, is the sixth Rocky and will feature an ageing, widowed Rocky Balboa who decides to get into the ring "just to compete", according to Stallone.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

It also stars Milo Ventimiglia, who plays Rocky's son and real-life IBO light heavyweight world champion Antonio Ta r ve r Mr T is believed to be returning as his Rocky III character, Clubber Lang, who will this time be a commentator.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

*We are All Complicit
Noam Chomsky*


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Prospect, January, 2006


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

turned with interest to Oliver Kamm's critique of the "crude and dishonest arguments" he attributes to me (Prospect, Nov. 2005), hoping to learn something.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

And I did, though not quite what he intended; rather, about the lengths to which some will go to prevent exposure of state crimes and their own complicity in them.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

His substantive charges are as follows.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

To demonstrate "a particularly dishonest handling of source material," Kamm alleges that "[Chomsky] manipulates a self-mocking reference in the memoirs of the then US Ambassador to the UN...to yield the conclusion that Moynihan took pride in Nazi-like policies."


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Kamm wisely evades the statements of Moynihan that I quoted from his 1978 memoirs.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The topic is Indonesia's 1975 invasion of East Timor, condemned by the Security Council, which ordered Indonesia to withdraw.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

But the order had no effect. Moynihan explains why: "The United States wished things to turn out as they did, and worked to bring this about.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The Department of State desired that the United Nations prove utterly ineffective in whatever measures it undertook.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

This task was given to me, and I carried it forward with no inconsiderable success." He then refers to reports that within two months some 60,000 people had been killed, "10 percent of the population, almost the proportion of casualties experienced by the Soviet Union during the Second World War" - at the hands of Nazi Germany, of course.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

His comparison, not mine, as Kamm pretends. And his clearly expressed pride: there is not the slightest hint of self-mockery, and the only "manipulation" is Kamm's, in his desperate effort to deny truly horrendous crimes of state; his state, hence his complicity.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Far more Timorese had been killed by the time Moynihan's memoirs appeared in 1978, thanks to immediate US military and diplomatic support (or as Kamm prefers, Ford's "indolence, at best"), joined by the UK in 1978 as atrocities were peaking, and continuing through the final paroxysm of violence in August-September 1999, until Clinton finally ordered a halt a few weeks later, under great international and domestic pressure. Indonesia instantly withdrew, making it crystal clear who bears responsibility for one of the closest approximations to true genocide of the post-war period.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

A noteworthy performance on the part of someone who condemns the "amoral quietism" of those who do try to expose and terminate the terrible crimes of their own state, where their actions can have the greatest effect.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

According to Kamm, I "deployed fanciful arithmetic to draw an equivalence" between 9-11 and Clinton's destruction of the al-Shifa pharmaceutical plant, which produced half of Sudan's supplies.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The equivalence is, again, his fanciful construction.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Discussing the "horrendous crime" committed on 9-11 with "wickedness and awesome cruelty," I mentioned that the toll may be comparable to the consequences of Clinton's bombing of the Sudan, about which I said nothing further.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

This single phrase was a considerable understatement, judging by the "fanciful arithmetic," which Kamm again scrupulously ignores, and which, as he surely knows,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

I reviewed in detail in response to Kamm-style fabrications about this phrase.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The review includes the assessment of the German Ambassador to Sudan


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

in the Harvard International Review that "several tens of thousands" died as a result of the bombing and the similar


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

estimate in the Boston Globe by the regional director of the respected Near East foundation, who had field


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

experience in Sudan, along with the immediate warning by Human Rights Watch that a "terrible crisis" might follow,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

reporting very severe consequences of the bombing even in the first few weeks. And much more.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

One might wonder whether Kamm would react with his customary "amoral quietism" if al-Qaeda had carried out a


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

comparable act in a country where people mattered. And if some enthusiastic supporter of al-Queda then resorted to


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

heer deceit to dismiss it as insignificant.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

It is instructive that none of the reports I cited aroused Kamm's ire when they appeared, and that he also fails to


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

refer to prominently published conclusions that go well beyond the equivalence he fabricates, charging that the US


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

bombing had "appalling consequences for the economy and society" of Sudan (Christopher Hitchens, Nation, June 10,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

2002). The crimes of 9-11 were appalling enough, but plainly did not have such consequences.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Kamm claims that I provided no evidence to support the judgment that the US was bombing Afghanistan with the


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

knowledge that it might lead to the death of millions of people. It takes real talent to miss the extensive evidence


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

cited in the few pages I devoted to these matters.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The citations include the New York Times report three weeks before the bombing that Washington "demanded [from


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Pakistan] the elimination of truck convoys that provide much of the food and other supplies to Afghanistan's civilian


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

population," and the Times report that the numbers at risk of starvation were estimated to have risen by 50% a


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

month later, to 7.5 million. Also cited are reports in the Times of the bitterness of fleeing aid workers who said that


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

"The country was on a lifeline and we just cut the line" by threatening to bomb; the report by the UN World Food


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Program that the threat forced them to reduce food supplies to 15% of what was needed and later that the bombing


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

itself caused them to terminate it entirely; warnings by major relief agencies of a likely "humanitarian crisis of epic


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

proportions in Afghanistan with 7.5 million short of food and at risk of starvation"; and a great deal more. Also


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

included was the urgent plea by 1000 Afghan leaders in late October to terminate the "bombing of innocent people"


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

and to adopt other means to overthrow the hated Taliban regime, a goal they believed could be achieved without


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

slaughter and destruction; and the denunciation of the bombing by one of the anti-Taliban leaders who was most


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

respected by Washington and Hamid Karzai, Abdul Haq, who described the bombing as "a big setback" for efforts to


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

overthrow the Taliban from within, carried out because Washington "is trying to show its muscle, score a victory and


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

scare everyone in the world" but "don't care about the suffering of the Afghans or how many people we will lose." I


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

could not include the later warnings by Harvard's leading Afghan specialist that the bombing was leaving "millions of


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Afghans...at grave risk of starvation" (International Security, Winter 2001-02), though I did later, as Kamm doubtless knows.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Once again, much more instructive than the transparent falsification is Kamm's cold indifference to the reports he claims do not exist.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Kamm next refers to my critique of some of the arguments offered to give a retrospective justification for the


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

bombing of Kosovo, which, as anticipated, led to shocking atrocities. The critique was based on a simple and


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

accurate reductio ad absurdum: exactly the same logic should have led those who advanced these arguments to call


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

for the bombing of Washington. For Kamm, this "gives an indication of the destructiveness of Chomsky's advocacy,"


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

because I failed to consider that some reader might call for bombing of Washington - someone with brain damage so


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

severe as to be unable to comprehend an elementary reductio, perhaps.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

To demonstrate further how my "political judgments have only become more startling over the past decade," Kamm


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

cites my statement that the situation in Bosnia is "not so simple." For Kamm, it must be simple, contrary to


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

mainstream scholarship; by doctrinal necessity, apparently. I deteriorated further as a "prophet of the amoral


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

quietism of the Major government," in Kamm's rendition, by "depicting Milosevic's regime as a wronged party":


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

namely, by documenting the fact that NATO "moved at once to violate" the agreements it had signed to end the


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Kosovo conflict. He again wisely avoids argument, knowing that what he quotes is fully accurate. Another illustration


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

he gives of my "dubious arguments leavened with extravagant rhetoric" is my correct statement that Bush's


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

"pretenses for the invasion [of Iraq] are no more convincing than Hitler's." He does not try to refute the statement,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

but rather offers it to show that I "liken America's conduct to that of Nazi Germany" and that my "judgment of the


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

US" is that it is comparable to Nazi Germany, a "diagnosis [that is] central to Chomsky's political output." The


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

nference is too ridiculous for comment, and he does not tell us of his objection to the actual, and radically different, statement.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Proceeding further to demonstrate my "central" doctrine, Kamm misquotes my statement that "We have to ask


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

ourselves whether what is needed in the United States is dissent - or denazification." The context, which he again


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

omits, is a 1968 report in the New York Times of a protest against an exhibit at the Chicago Museum of Science and


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Industry where children could "enter a helicopter for simulating firing of a machine gun at targets" in Vietnam, with a


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

light flashing when a hit was scored on a hut -- "even though no people appear," revealing the extremism of the


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

protestors. This was a year after the warning by the highly respected military historian and Vietnam specialist


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Bernard Fall that "Vietnam as a cultural and historic entity...is threatened with extinction ...[as]... the countryside


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

literally dies under the blows of the largest military machine ever unleashed on an area of this size."


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Apart from misquoting and omitting the crucial context, Kamm also fails to tell us how one should react to this


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

performance, apart from his own standard reaction of tacit acquiescence to horrendous crimes and his dedicated


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

efforts, failing with impressive consistency, to find something to criticize in the efforts to terminate state crimes for


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

which he and I share responsibility, particularly so in a free society, where we cannot plead fear in extenuation for silent complicity.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

*Intelligent Design?*


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

President George W. Bush favours teaching both evolution and "Intelligent Design" in schools, "so people can know


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

what the debate is about." To proponents, Intelligent Design is the notion that the universe is too complex to have


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

developed without a nudge from a higher power than evolution or natural selection.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

To detractors, Intelligent Design is creationism — the literal interpretation of the Book of Genesis — in a thin guise,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

or simply vacuous, about as interesting as "I don’t understand," as has always been true in the sciences before


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

understanding is reached. Accordingly, there cannot be a "debate."


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The teaching of evolution has long been difficult in the United States. Now a national movement has emerged to


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

promote the teaching of Intelligent Design in schools.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The issue has famously surfaced in a courtroom in Dover, Pa., where a school board is requiring students to hear a


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

statement about Intelligent Design in a biology class — and parents mindful of the Constitution’s church/state


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

separation have sued the board.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

In the interest of fairness, perhaps the president’s speechwriters should take him seriously when they have him say


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

that schools should be open-minded and teach all points of view. So far, however, the curriculum has not


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

encompassed one obvious point of view: Malignant Design.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Unlike Intelligent Design, for which the evidence is zero, malignant design has tons of empirical evidence, much more


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

than Darwinian evolution, by some criteria: the world’s cruelty. Be that as it may, the background of the current


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

evolution/intelligent design controversy is the widespread rejection of science, a phenomenon with deep roots in


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

American history that has been cynically exploited for narrow political gain during the last quarter-century. Intelligent


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Design raises the question whether it is intelligent to disregard scientific evidence about matters of supreme


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

importance to the nation and world — like global warming.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

An old-fashioned conservative would believe in the value of Enlightenment ideals — rationality, critical analysis,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

freedom of speech, freedom of inquiry — and would try to adapt them to a modern society. The Founding Fathers,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

children of the Enlightenment, championed those ideals and took pains to create a Constitution that espoused


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

religious freedom yet separated church and state. The United States, despite the occasional messianism of its leaders, isn’t a theocracy.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

In our time, the Bush administration’s hostility to scientific inquiry puts the world at risk. Environmental


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

catastrophe, whether you think the world has been developing only since Genesis or for eons, is far too serious to


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

ignore. In preparation for the G8 summit this past summer, the scientific academies of all G8 nations (including the US


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

National Academy of Sciences), joined by those of China, India and Brazil, called on the leaders of the rich countries


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

to take urgent action to head off global warming.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

"The scientific understanding of climate change is now sufficiently clear to justify prompt action," their statement


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

said. "It is vital that all nations identify cost-effective steps that they can take now, to contribute to substantial and


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

long-term reduction in net global greenhouse gas emissions."


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

In its lead editorial, The Financial Times endorsed this "clarion call," while observing: "There is, however, one


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

holdout, and unfortunately it is to be found in the White House where George W. Bush insists we still do not know


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

enough about this literally world-changing phenomenon."


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Dismissal of scientific evidence on matters of survival, in keeping with Bush’s scientific judgment, is routine. A few


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

months earlier, at the 2005 annual meeting of the American Association for the Advancement of Science, leading US


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

climate researchers released "the most compelling evidence yet" that human activities are responsible for global


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

warming, according to The Financial Times. They predicted major climatic effects, including severe reductions in


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

water supplies in regions that rely on rivers fed by melting snow and glaciers.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Other prominent researchers at the same session reported evidence that the melting of Arctic and Greenland ice


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

sheets is causing changes in the sea’s salinity balance that threaten "to shut down the Ocean Conveyor Belt, which


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

transfers heat from the tropics toward the polar regions through currents such as the Gulf Stream." Such changes


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

might bring significant temperature reduction to northern Europe.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Like the statement of the National Academies for the G8 summit, the release of "the most compelling evidence yet"


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

received scant notice in the United States, despite the attention given in the same days to the implementation of


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

the Kyoto protocols, with the most important government refusing to take part.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

It is important to stress "government." The standard report that the United States stands almost alone in rejecting


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

the Kyoto protocols is correct only if the phrase "United States" excludes its population, which strongly favours the


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Kyoto pact (73 per cent, according to a July poll by the Program on International Policy Attitudes).


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Perhaps only the word "malignant" could describe a failure to acknowledge, much less address, the all-too-scientific


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

issue of climate change. Thus the "moral clarity" of the Bush administration extends to its cavalier attitude toward


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

the fate of our grandchildren.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

more whoring?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

Go back to work!


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


*Wanted a Leader for America

Noam Chomsky*


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> more whoring?


Going to crush Davids record in the next day or two


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

I need a nice peppy GF when I move to Mesa


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

Hook a brudda up!


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

As the survivors of Hurricane Katrina try to piece their lives back together, it is all the clearer that a long-gathering


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I need a nice peppy GF when I move to Mesa


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Mesa is a shit hole by the way


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Government failures at home and the war in Iraq found a confluence in Katrina’s wake that graphically illustrates the


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

need for fundamental social change, lest we suffer worse disasters in the future.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

In a pre-9/11 report, the Federal Emergency Management Agency had listed a major hurricane in New Orleans as one


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Mesa is a shit hole by the way


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

of the three most likely catastrophes to strike the United States. The others: a terrorist attack in New York and an


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

Northwest side even??


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


It is....trust me I was a sales rep here for 2 years....I can tell you where to or not to live


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

earthquake in San Francisco.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

New Orleans had become an urgent priority at FEMA since January, when the agency’s now-departed director


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Michael Brown returned from touring the tsunami devastation in Asia.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

"New Orleans was the No. 1 disaster we were talking about," Eric L. Tolbert, a former FEMA official, told The New


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

York Times. "We were obsessed with New Orleans because of the risk."


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

A year before Katrina hit, FEMA conducted a successful simulated-hurricane drill for New Orleans, but FEMA’s


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

Iwas thinking up near Apache Wells area


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

elaborate plans were not implemented.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

Has to be cheap eh?

Cause I wont have a job


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The war played a role in the failure. National Guard troops that had been sent to Iraq "took a lot of needed


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

Who's the closeest whore behind David?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

And you?


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Has to be cheap eh?
> 
> Cause I wont have a job


Where are you going to work???
Tempe or Glibert is better


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

equipment with them, including dozens of high-water vehicles, Humvees, refuelling tankers and generators that


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

would be needed in the event a major natural disaster hit the state," The Wall Street Journal reported. "A senior


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Army official said the service was reluctant to commit the 4th brigade of the 10th Mountain Division from Fort Polk,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

because the unit, which numbers several thousand soldiers, is in the midst of preparing for an Afghanistan deployment."


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Bureaucratic manoeuvring also trumped the risk of natural disaster. Former FEMA officials told The Chicago Tribune


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

that the agency’s capabilities were "effectively marginalised" under President George W. Bush when the agency was


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Where are you going to work???
> Tempe or Glibert is better


 
I thought Gilbert was Big $


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

folded into the Homeland Security Department, with fewer resources and extra layers of bureaucracy, a "brain drain"


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

as demoralised employees left and a completely unqualified Bush political crony put in charge.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

And I dont have a job, so I don't know where I will be working


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Once a "tier-one federal agency," FEMA now isn’t "even in the back seat," Eric Holdeman, director of emergency


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

management in King County, Washington, told The Financial Times. "They are in the trunk of the Department of Homeland Security car."


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And* I dont have a job*, so I don't know where I will be working


Thats daring


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Bush funding cuts in 2004 compelled the Army Corps of Engineers to reduce flood-control work sharply, including


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

badly needed strengthening of the levees that protected New Orleans. Bush’s 2005 budget called for another serious


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

reduction — a speciality of Bush-administration timing, much like the proposed sharp cut in security for public


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

transportation right before the London bombings in July 2005.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

A disregard for the environment was another factor in this perfect storm. Wetlands help reduce the power of


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

hurricanes and storm surges, but Sandra Postel, a water-policy expert, wrote in The Christian Science Monitor that


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

Got to have balls to get what I want...

I may fail, and fall into loserdom


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

wetlands were "largely missing when Katrina struck," in part because "the Bush administration in 2003 effectively


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

gutted the ‘no net loss’ of wetlands policy initiated during the administration of the elder Bush."


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Got to have balls to get what I want...
> 
> I may fail, and fall into loserdom


Go fore it, I havent worked since 2003  but am looking big time now


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The human toll of Katrina is incalculable, especially among the region’s poorest citizens, but a relevant number is the


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

28-per cent poverty rate in New Orleans — more than twice the national rate. During the Bush administration the US


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

poverty rate has grown, and welfare’s limited safety net has been weakened further.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The effects were so striking that even the right-wing media were appalled by the scale of the class-based and


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

race-based devastation. While the media were showing vivid scenes of human misery, the back pages reported that


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Republican leaders wasted no time in "using relief measures for the hurricane-ravaged Gulf coast to achieve a broad


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

range of conservative economic and social policies," The Wall Street Journal reported.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Those agenda-promoting measures include suspending rules that require payment of prevailing wages by federal


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

contractors and providing displaced schoolchildren with vouchers — another underhanded blow at the public-school


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

system. They included lifting environmental restrictions, "waiving the estate tax for deaths in the storm-affected


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

states" — a great boon for the population fleeing New Orleans slums — and in general making it clear once again that


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

cynicism knows few bounds.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Lost in the flood is a concern for the needs of cities and for human services. The larger agenda of enhancing global


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

domination and domestic concentrations of wealth and power takes precedence.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The images of suffering in Iraq, and in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, could hardly depict the consequences more dramatically.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Forrest Gump


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

is


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

on


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

love


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

this


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

film


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

have


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

to buy


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

it


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

on DVD


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

soon


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

don't


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

know


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

why


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

have it now


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

*We Must Act Now to Prevent Another Hiroshima -- or Worse*


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

This month's anniversary of the bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki prompts only the most sombre reflection and


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

most fervent hope that the horror may never be repeated.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

In the subsequent 60 years, those bombings have haunted the world's imagination but not so much as to curb the


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

development and spread of infinitely more lethal weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

A related concern, discussed in technical literature well before 11 September 2001, is that nuclear weapons may


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

sooner or later fall into the hands of terrorist groups.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The recent explosions and casualties in London are yet another reminder of how the cycle of attack and response


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

could escalate, unpredictably, even to a point horrifically worse than Hiroshima or Nagasaki.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The world's reigning power accords itself the right to wage war at will, under a doctrine of "anticipatory self-defence"


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

that covers any contingency it chooses. The means of destruction are to be unlimited.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

US military expenditures approximate those of the rest of the world combined, while arms sales by 38 North American


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

companies (one in Canada) account for more than 60 per cent of the world total (which has risen 25 per cent since 2002).


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

There have been efforts to strengthen the thin thread on which survival hangs. The most important is the nuclear


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Nonproliferation Treaty (NPT), which came into force in 1970. The regular five-year review conference of the NPT


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

took place at the United Nations in May.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The NPT has been facing collapse, primarily because of the failure of the nuclear states to live up to their obligation


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

under Article VI to pursue "good faith" efforts to eliminate nuclear weapons. The United States has led the way in


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

refusal to abide by the Article VI obligations. Mohamed ElBaradei, head of the International Atomic Energy Agency,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

emphasises that "reluctance by one party to fulfil its obligations breeds reluctance in others".


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

President Jimmy Carter blasted the United States as "the major culprit in this erosion of the NPT. While claiming to


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

be protecting the world from proliferation threats in Iraq, Libya, Iran and North Korea, American leaders not only


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

have abandoned existing treaty restraints but also have asserted plans to test and develop new weapons, including


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

anti-ballistic missiles, the earth-penetrating 'bunker buster' and perhaps some new 'small' bombs. They also have


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

abandoned past pledges and now threaten first use of nuclear weapons against non-nuclear states".


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The thread has almost snapped in the years since Hiroshima, repeatedly. The best known case was the Cuban missile


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

crisis of October 1962, "the most dangerous moment in human history", as Arthur Schlesinger, historian and former


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

adviser to President John F Kennedy, observed in October 2002 at a retrospective conference in Havana.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The world "came within a hair's breadth of nuclear disaster", recalls Robert McNamara, Kennedy's defence secretary,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

who also attended the retrospective. In the May-June issue of the magazine Foreign Policy, he accompanies this


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

reminder with a renewed warning of "apocalypse soon".


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

McNamara regards "current US nuclear weapons policy as immoral, illegal, militarily unnecessary and dreadfully


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

dangerous", creating "unacceptable risks to other nations and to our own", both the risk of "accidental or inadvertent


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

nuclear launch", which is "unacceptably high", and of nuclear attack by terrorists. McNamara endorses the judgement


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

of William Perry, President Bill Clinton's defence secretary, that "there is a greater than 50 per cent probability of a


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

nuclear strike on US targets within a decade". Similar judgements are commonly expressed by prominent strategic


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

analysts. In his book Nuclear Terrorism, the Harvard international relations specialist Graham Allison reports the


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

"consensus in the national security community" (of which he has been a part) that a "dirty bomb" attack is


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

"inevitable", and an attack with a nuclear weapon highly likely, if fissionable materials - the essential ingredient - are


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

not retrieved and secured.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Allison reviews the partial success of efforts to do so since the early 1990s, under the initiatives of Senator Sam Nunn


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

and Senator Richard Lugar, and the setback to these programmes from the first days of the Bush administration,


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

paralysed by what Senator Joseph Biden called "ideological idiocy".


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The Washington leadership has put aside non-proliferation programmes and devoted its energies and resources to


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

driving the country to war by extraordinary deceit, then trying to manage the catastrophe it created in Iraq.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The threat and use of violence is stimulating nuclear proliferation along with jihadi terrorism.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

A high-level review of the "war on terror" two years after the invasion "focused on how to deal with the rise of a new


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

generation of terrorists, schooled in Iraq over the past couple of years", Susan B Glasser reported in The Washington Post.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

"Top government officials are increasingly turning their attention to anticipate what one called 'the bleed out' of


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

hundreds or thousands of Iraq-trained jihadists back to their home countries throughout the Middle East and


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Western Europe. 'It's a new piece of a new equation,' a former senior Bush administration official said. 'If you don't


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

know who they are in Iraq, how are you going to locate them in Istanbul or London?'"


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Peter Bergen, a US terrorism specialist, says in The Boston Globe that "the President is right that Iraq is a main front


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

in the war on terrorism, but this is a front we created".


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Shortly after the London bombing, Chatham House, Britain's premier foreign affairs institution, released a study


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

drawing the obvious conclusion - denied with outrage by the Government - that "the UK is at particular risk because


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

it is the closest ally of the United States, has deployed armed forces in the military campaigns to topple the Taliban


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

regime in Afghanistan and in Iraq ... [and is] a pillion passenger" of American policy, sitting behind the driver of the motorcycle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The probability of apocalypse soon cannot be realistically estimated, but it is surely too high for any sane person to


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

contemplate with equanimity. While speculation is pointless, reaction to the threat of another Hiroshima is definitely not.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

On the contrary, it is urgent, particularly in the United States, because of Washington's primary role in accelerating


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

the race to destruction by extending its historically unique military dominance, and in the UK, which goes along with it as its closest ally.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

9 PM   	   #13
Jenny
Swedish princess 
Elite Member

Jenny's Avatar

Join Date: May 2001
Location: Trying on dresses 
Posts: 6,755
View this member's photo gallery

*I've seen the post whores come and go.. This one will be gone in a couple of months.. David is still the man*

ouch you were wrong on this one baby


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Valuev vs. Klitschko: Could This Be The Most Popular Fight In The Division?


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

With Nicolay Valuev???s recent disputed majority decision win


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

over John Ruiz,


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

it has seemingly catapulted


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

this once unknown


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Russian fighter from


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

near obscurity to


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

being one of the most


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

talked about fighters


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

in the heavyweight division,


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

perhaps mostly thanks to the


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Circus side show aspect


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

of his huge 7 ft, 320 pound frame


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that dwarfs his opponents


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Now, according to Don King


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

he wants Valuev


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

to fight his next bout


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

in the United States


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

So far


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

no one has


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

been named


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

as a possible opponent


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

but fighters


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

such as Andrew Golota


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and Evander Holyfield


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

have been circulating in the rumor mill


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

All


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the bums


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

of this


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

crappy division


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

as sad


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

as it is pathetic


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

However, for me


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I???m seriously hoping that King doesn???t


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

decide on taking


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the soft route for Valuev


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

as the public


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

no matter how


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

gullible they???ve been


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

in the past


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

won???t likely


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

show much interest


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

in a fight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that could turn


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

out to be an


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

ugly one-sided mismatch


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

So, out of


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

all the possible heavyweight opponents


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that Valuev


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

could be


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

be potentially matched with


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

there???s only one


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

in my opinion


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that will bring


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the kind of excitement


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that the boxing public


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

would be interested in seeing


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and that???s a


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

fight against


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the knockout artist


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Wladimir Klitschko


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

For one


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the sight of both


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

of these huge guys


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

7' and 6'6''


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

in the ring


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

would be like


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

watching two giants


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

go at in some


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

kind of monster movie


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Wladimir


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

would make this a


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

record for having


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the two largest fighters


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

ring at the same time


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

More than that


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

though, it would likely be


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

exciting from


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

start to finish


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

as Wladimir would


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

would be throwing his


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

right hand bombs


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

while Valuev would


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

be pushed into a


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

slugging match


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

much like he


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

was against Clifford Etienne


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

when he came


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

out firing missiles


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

at Valuev???s chin


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

That fight turned


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

out to be one


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

of Valuev???s most exciting


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

as he knocked


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Etienne around the ring


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

like a rag doll


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

From what I


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

saw of the fight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

it showed how dangerous


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Valuev can be


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

when he???s pushed


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

hard by a fighter


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that is trying to


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

take his head off


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

as Etienne clearly


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

was on that night


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

By nature


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Valuev is a nice guy


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

but when he's riled


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

as he was on that


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

bout, he apparently


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

apparently has a mean streak


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

as he angrily took Etienne apart.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Wladimir???s coming off of a tough brawl


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

with the slugger


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Samuel Peter


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

on September 24, 2005


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that saw Wladimir


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

being knocked down


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and ready to go


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

in the 10th round


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

before rallying in rounds


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

rounds 11 & 12


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and hurting Peter badly


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

with a powerful left hook


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

which had


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Samuel almost out on feet


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Of all the heavyweight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

title holders out there


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

it seems somewhat


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

odd that Wladimir


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

isn???t one of them


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

based on comparative talent


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Just from a boxing


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

stand point


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

if you were to


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

measure Wladimir???s boxing talent


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and athleticism


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

against the other


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

heavyweight title holders


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

no one would


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

come close to


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Wladimir in overall talent


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

* other than perhaps James Toney*


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

However, even with all his vast boxing ability


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and knowledge, Wladimir is a shaky fighter when pressed


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

hard by an opponent, showing visible signs that he???s never


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

been taught how to relax when under heavy fire.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

To be sure, some of that may be due to his training methods that


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

he previously used, which consisted of very few rounds of


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

hard sparring; However, the other part of the problem, I


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

think, is due to his soft diet of 2nd & 3rd tiered fighters


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that Wladimir built up a large part of his record on.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

On Wladimir???s way up in the heavyweight division, he really


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

didn???t fight too many tough or skilled fighters that could


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

really press or worry him, and when he finally fought a


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

heavyweight that could punch, in Ross Purity, he seemingly


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

fell apart and was stopped in the 11th round, losing by


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

TKO. In that fight, and in his losing effort against Lamon


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Brewster, Wladimir seemed to have almost had a nervous


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

breakdown, when after he had unloaded his entire offensive


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

arsenal of punches, Brewster and Purrity kept coming,


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

looking for more.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

However, Wladimir seemed to have no plan


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

nor any idea of what to do when facing someone that


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

will not just quit or be knocked out easily, like his other soft


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

opponents, who for the most part, didn???t belong in the same


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

ring as Wladimir.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

However, in 2004, Wladimir began training


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

with Emanuel Steward


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

who has since been teaching him


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

some of the basic ring fundamentals


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that he was previously


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

lacking, such as learning how to pace himself and relax when pressed.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

. Moreover, he???s got Wladimir moving around in


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the ring more while fighting


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

something that he did a lot


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

earlier in his career


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

before turning into a muscle bound


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

plodder


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Against Samuel Peter


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Wladimir looked like an


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

imitation Muhammed Ali


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

as he moved around the ring


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

circling Peter for the full 12 rounds.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Previous to his bout with Ruiz, Valuev (43-0, 31 KOs) was already popular with the German public


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

who quickly adopted the Russian fighter after he signed with a


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

German-based promotional company


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

To be honest, it???s difficult to gauge how good Valuev really is


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

based on his last two fights against Larry Donald and John Ruiz


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

considering that neither fighter really pressed him very hard


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Ruiz with 2 losses to former midle weights


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Has shown that he


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

is a paper champ


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

or as I call him


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

"The Bitch"


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

And hopefully


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

will never fight again


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

Daddy would you like some sausage?


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Tyson vs Foreman......why it didnt happen


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

crap I didnt give Foreman top billing


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

On March 9 1987, former heavyweight champion George Foreman stopped journeyman Steve Zouski in the fourth round


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman's fight versus Zouski was the official beginning of the second leg of Foreman's 18-year career


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

after being retired for ten years


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman's bout with Zouski was his first fight since


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

losing a bull shit decision to third-ranked contender Jimmy Young back on March 17 1977


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman said he came back to reclaim


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the title he lost to Muhammad Ali back in October of 1974


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

After beating Zouski


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman fought on a schedule that had him in the ring


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

ring just about every other month


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

He would constantly tell anyone


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

with a microphone after each fight that


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

he came back


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

because he knew he could beat Mike Tyson


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and wanted to fight him for the title


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Through Big George's first ten to


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

fifteen fights


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

he was laughed at for the quality of the


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

fighters he was fighting and wasn't taken seriously


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman never made excuses for them and admitted that he was


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

fighting guys who had no chance of beating him


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

He said that he wanted to get used to being back in the ring and was in no hurry.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

In 1987, Foreman fought five times; in 1988, he fought nine times and in 1989, he fought five times


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

After 19 fights, Foreman was 19-0 (18).


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

During the course of those 19 fights, Foreman only fought two name fighters:


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

former light heavyweight and cruiserweight champ Dwight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Muhammad Qwai (formerly Dwight Braxton), and fringe contender Bert Cooper, stopping both.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

On January 15, 1990, Foreman fought former heavyweight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

title challenger, the hard-hitting Gerry Cooney.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Cooney was making a comeback after not fighting in almost two and a half years.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Cooney viewed Foreman as an easy win and


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

figured he could capitalize off of Foreman's name and jump to


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the front of the heavyweight picture with an impressive victory.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Going into the fight neither Foreman or Cooney were


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

perceived to be a real threat to any of the top heavyweights


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

in the world, let alone Tyson who was just 23 and the unbeaten, undisputed champ.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

By January of 1990, Foreman had built up such a following


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and fan base that the Foreman-Cooney fight was only seen on PPV.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

It took Foreman less than two full rounds to mutilate


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Cooney sending him back into permanent retirement.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman displayed accuracy and devastating power in


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

stopping Cooney. It wasn't until after Foreman's destruction


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

of Cooney that he was taken as a serious title contender.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Before the boxing world had time to digest Foreman's


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

showing against Cooney, it was dealt an even bigger shock 26 days later.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

On February 10 1990, 42-1 underdog James "Buster" Douglas


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

literally turned the boxing world upside down when he


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

traveled to Tokyo and knocked out undisputed heavyweight champ Mike Tyson.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Don King promoted Tyson


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

at the time of his defeat.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

After Tyson's loss to Douglas


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

King wanted to have Tyson fight in a high profile fight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

He figured a spectacular knockout win over a name opponent would get


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Tyson back on track to being the man in the heavyweight picture again.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

King thought he found the perfect opponent in Foreman


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

who was all over television after beating Cooney


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman never passed up an opportunity to take a shot at Tyson and throw out challenges to him while doing the talk show circuit.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

In the subsequent months following Foreman's victory over


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Cooney and Douglas' upset of Tyson, there was much talk of a Foreman-Tyson fight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

It was a potential fight that captured the public's imagination


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and not just the boxing public


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

In fact, there were several reports


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that the fight was signed and about to be announced


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

ESPN Sportscenter devoted numerous segments on the fight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

assuming it was going to happen


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Shortly thereafter, there was an announcement that Foreman and Tyson were going to fight on the same card.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

In late April of 1990, it was announced


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that Foreman and Tyson would be fighting a co-main event


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

on June 16 to be broadcast on HBO


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman's opponent was Adilson Rodrigues


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

who was ranked in the top ten by two of the major sanctioning bodies


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Tyson's opponent was the unranked Henry Tillman


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Tillman was best known for beating Tyson twice in the 1984 Olympic trials.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

At this time, Evander Holyfield was getting ready for his sixth


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

fight as a heavyweight against Seamus McDonagh on June 1


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

in Atlantic City.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

On the day of the Holyfield-McDonagh fight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I went to grab something to eat


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

*While we were eating, Benton said, "Bobby, what's up with Foreman and Tyson, how come they're not fighting each other on the 16th? Isn't that the fight that King was trying to make?" He said, " Georgie,You'll never believe this but, Fuckin' Tyson is scared shitless of Foreman and wants no part of him. I was there when Don was trying to make the fight. He was telling Tyson that Foreman represented huge money, plus he was old and slow and would be no problem. Tyson got up and screamed at King saying, 'I'm not fightin' that Fuckin' animal, if you love the motherfucker so much, you fight him!'"*


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Goodman stated that Tyson said Foreman was much better than people thought


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and was a dangerous fight for any of the top heavyweights


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Goodman proceeded to explain how Tyson was calling Foreman a big con man


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and explained that the grandpop act was just a front


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

He said Tyson saw Foreman as trying to set up the boxing world into thinking he was a pushover, knowing that he really wasn't.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Tyson said Foreman was a wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Goodman continued to say that after seeing Tyson's response to King trying to push him into a fight with Foreman


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

he had no doubt that Tyson had fear of Foreman.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

He also said that from that point on, he felt that if Foreman and Tyson ever fought, Foreman would knock Tyson out!


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Throughout the lunch Goodman, Duva, Benton, and myself


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

shared stories and thoughts on the fight game. Out of the


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

blue Goodman said, "Oh I remember why else Tyson wanted


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

no parts of Foreman. He said that King had found out from


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Steve Lott that Tyson and Cus D'Amato used to watch the


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Frazier-Foreman fight over and over." He continued saying


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that Tyson loved that fight because he was awed by


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman's power and Frazier's toughness and how he kept


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

getting up after every knockdown. He also said that Lott told


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

against Foreman if you're short and fight a swarming


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

attacking style like Marciano or Frazier," never figuring that


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman could be a possible Tyson opponent down the road.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

He said that Cus said the only fighters who had a chance


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

against Foreman were, tall rangy fighters who could fight him


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

from a distance while moving away from him, and no way any


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

swarmer could beat Foreman by going to him.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Those are the words of the man who actually had a hand in


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

trying to make the Foreman-Tyson fight, and was in the


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

room when the negotiations broke down. Over the years, I've


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

talked to many people who were involved with Tyson and


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman and they all verify the story, every one of them.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I have also talked to people who were involved with promoting


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman, including Ron Weathers who promoted a few of


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman's comeback fights. He told me the same story. The


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

*The fight didn't happen because of Tyson being fearful of losing to George.*


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Bob Arum also said that he dreamed of making Foreman-Tyson


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

He said it would be huge money and that


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman would stop Tyson easier than he did Frazier.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

This is something Arum often repeated to the press


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I have also heard this from George's brother Roy who was his business manager.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I co-hosted a boxing show with Roy in Atlantic City


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

for a little less than two months and this was a regular topic


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

when discussing Tyson. Anyone who covered boxing at the


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

time or knew any of the involved parties knew of this. It's not breaking news.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

*It is absolutely a fact that Mike Tyson was afraid to fight 41-year-old George Foreman*


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the same Foreman who Evander Holyfield would fight and beat in April of 1991


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I have not a doubt that had Foreman and Tyson fought


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

anytime between 1990 and 1997 that Foreman would have knocked Tyson out inside of three rounds


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Tyson just has nothing to beat Foreman with; his edge in hand speed would have been a non-factor


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

He can't beat him by backing away,


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and he would have gotten his head handed to him if he


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

brought the fight to Foreman


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

In addition, Foreman was bigger, stronger, tougher and hit harder


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Not to mention the fact that Foreman had a better chin and no fear or doubt, unlike Tyson, who was full of fear and self-doubt.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Think about it, Foreman-Tyson was the biggest fight that


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

could have been made in 1990. Foreman was perceived to be


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

an easy fight for Tyson, and it would have been his biggest


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

payday to date. There can only be one reason why Tyson


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

didn't fight Foreman, and that's because he feared losing to him.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I haven't a morsel of a doubt that Tyson just doesn't match


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

up with Foreman, and he knows it


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

If Tyson of 1990 was


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

afraid of an old Foreman, think how petrified he would of


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

been of a prime Foreman, the one who stared down both Joe


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Frazier and Muhammad Ali in 1973 and 1974.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

The above account is of a quick get to together for


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

something to eat between myself and the above mentioned


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

parties. The only thing I can't recall for certain is if it took


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

place after the Holyfield-McDonagh final press conference, or


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

the weigh in? However, the above quotes are just that,


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

quotes. Everything there is exactly how the conversation


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

unfolded. Whether you chose to believe it or not is up to


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

you. All I can say is that is exactly what was said. To


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

disbelieve this you have to assume a lot of people close to


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

both Foreman and Tyson are lying. Remember, Tyson is a


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

student of boxing and boxing history. If there ever was a


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

fighter who understood styles and match ups


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

its Tyson.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

He was smart enough to know that Foreman was all wrong for


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

him. You can talk about his speed and defense for the next


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

100 years


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

The fact of the matter is he had nothing to beat


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Foreman with!


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Sometimes the truth is very hard to believe


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and accept


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

but the truth is the truth


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

And the truth is


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Mike Tyson was fearful of fighting George Foreman in 1990


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

The only reason why Foreman-Tyson was never made is because Tyson was afraid Foreman would beat him.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

*True Story*


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and thats a shame


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

what a classic fight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

that would have been


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and it would have


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Put Tyson in his propper historoical place


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

not a top 10 of all time fighter as some see him now


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

but more of a top 20 guy


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and Foreman would have been bumped up a few notches


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

top 5 in all books


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

some have him at #8


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

some #4


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

but this easy victory would have put him at #5 or better in all ranking systems


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Ali documentary is on ESPN


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

They are playing 6 hours


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

plus talking to old fighters


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and writers from the old days


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

some of these fights


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I have never seen telivised


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

well not in the last 15 years


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Larry Holmes was interviewed


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Larry sparred with Ali for years


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and was the next champ after the Ali era


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

a big shadow to live under


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Larry is top #5 of all time in my book


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

most have him in the top #10


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I think as time moves on


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

his place in boxing history


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

will be finally realised


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Funny as hell though


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Larry to this day


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

bitches about George Foreman


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

still wants to fight him


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and both guys are 55+


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

But it would still be a cool fight to see


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Too bad they didn't fight back in the early 80's


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

George Chuvalo was on the show also


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

He fought Ali 2x


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

The guy had some grerat storys from back in the 60's


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

They played their first fight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Looked like Rocky and Apollo


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

except George got his ass kicked


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Damn gym was closed


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I thought they were open till 5


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

lazy bastards


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I really hate LA fitness


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

should have joined


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

24 hour


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

or just some local meat head gym


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

24 hour closes more than the Banks


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

they must celebrate every holliday on the books


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Xmas is fine but


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

this is like the 6th time this year


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

they have closed


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

plus their hours suck


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I like to hit the gym at


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

6am


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

but sat and sun they dont open till 8


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

AZ is like that


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

businesses opening at 9 or 10 AM


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

on weekdays


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

wierd as hell


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

in MI most open at 8 or sooner


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

LA was like that also


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

when I was a sales rep their


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

sucked because


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

some of my customers opened at


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

7AM others at 10AM


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

don't know how


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

you make money doing that


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

If others in my industry


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

open at 7AM then I would also


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

don't see how customers could put up with the 10AM thing


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I know I don't


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

When I go shopping


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

And a business is closed at 9AM


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I find another who opens earlier


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

PT called


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and I didnt save the #


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

this piece of shit phone


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

didnt record the number


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I really have this phone


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

10 months and


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I can get out of this shit servace


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

funny to hear a voice


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

from one of the members here


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

talk on the net every day


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

but the voice on the phone throws you for a loop


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Need to set up


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

a home gym


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

it's the one thing I really want


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I will have to


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

do that once I get settled


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

but for now


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I need to buy a few more things


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

like 50lbs more weight


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

a barbell


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

and maybe a bench


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

but I dont really have room


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

for a bench right now


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

New


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

Diet


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

starts


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

in


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

5


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

days


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

just a


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

quick 14 day


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

low carb


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

deal


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

want to drop


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

12 lbs


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

before my next cycle


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

12lbs but half will be water


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

so 6-7lbs pure fat


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

the stylistics


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

Betcha By Golly


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

1972


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

great tune


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

great band


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

too bad you don't hear


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

them on the radio much these days


----------



## god hand (Dec 29, 2005)

closssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssed
Thissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
Threaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ance to unexpected loading? That is what the principle of Gradual
Progressive Overload is about, isn't it?

THE REAL DANGERS

The sooner folk realize that safety of execution does not depend primarily on
the exercise alone, but the technique with which it is executed. Thus, a full
squat executed slowly over full range may produce smaller patellar tendon
forces than a part-range squat done a bit more rapidly. As a matter of fact,
the patellar tendon force is frequently much greater during step aerobics,
running, jumping, kicking and swimming than during controlled full squats
with a load even exceeding twice bodymass.

The dangers of a squat (even a part-range one) lie more in inward rotation of
the knees, unequal thrusting with one leg, loss of stability with fatigue or
poor concentration, unskilled use of ballistic action or the use of some
object to raise the heels and increase the stress on the patella and its
tendon.

Does this mean that we should then advise against all these activities? Of
course not! If we presented a table of the stresses and strains acting on all
the tissues of the body during apparently innocuous daily activities
(including the pressure in smaller blood vessels subjected to the pumping
pressure of the heart), we would never get out of bed.

Sorry, these arguments of great forces and stresses and so forth have to be
looked at in context - the body grows, adapts and flourishes in response to
an optimal level of regularly imposed stress. It is also misleading to talk
about forces and tensions being large, because we should only do so in the
context of knowing something about how big, strong and dense the tissues are
upon which they are acting.

If the tendon has a large cross-sectional area and the connective tissue
comprising it is strong and extensible, then we have far less to worry about
than if the tendons were not like that. Remember that a knowledge of the
STRESS (force averaged over the cross-sectional area of the tissue) and
STRAIN (how much the tissues lengthen relative to their original length) is
far more relevant than the force itself. Forget about forces being quoted out
of context - we have to be far more specific than that before we can condemn
some poor exercise to death.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-12-2005, 05:15 PM 	  #10
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Mel Siff on Squatting
SOME DISCUSSION OF DISAGREEMENTS

GENERAL

< Like I said above, at no time did I suggest this was appropriate for actual
training but was trying to create an idea of overall form. When did I ever
say "significant weight" or bouncing or doing it fast? Remember my objective
was to help in form, in bodily placement, not in an actual weight training
program . >

***EVERYTHING is part of training and appropriate or inappropriate for
training. My comments about overall form are answered by my analysis of how
much the skills of execution vary all the time and that beginner methods may
not necessarily be enough to ensure that efficiency and safety continue to
reign. In terms of the two criteria applied to problem-solving situations,
those initial drills may be NECESSARY, but they are not SUFFICIENT for
learning squats which gradually increase in degree of difficulty (even if the
difficulty is because one is growing older and weaker!)

If the next response is that the client is never going to add a load and
remain at the same level and number of reps, I must say no more and go my way
in peace. But if progressive increase in fitness is the aim, well, all the
preceding commentary remains relevant.


placement not an actual training routine. >

***Another little problem lurks in this comment. It is commonly believed that
adding an external load is the only way to produce really significant loads
on the joints and tissues. This myth has beset resistance training for
decades and many coaches and doctors still believe that non-load bearing
exercise has to be safer than load-bearing exercise.

If we wander back to Newton's 2nd Law (Force F = Mass x Acceleration), we
learn that the force may be increased either by adding load or by
accelerating the action. In fact, since it is easier to move faster or
accelerate more rapidly with a heavy load, many folk expose themselves to
greater force under unloaded conditions! If one accelerates rapidly, the
effective weight or load imposed on the body DOES become significant! This is
always something we have to watch out for with beginners or those who believe
in using light weights.

< With this present myth of 90 degree angle, are you then suggesting that it
is appropriate for a beginner to do a deep knee bend? >

*** Do the persons suffer from any pre-existing knee problems or weakness? Do
they ever squat in daily life to put on shoes or play with youngsters? Do
they ever run, jump or kick without experiencing knee pain or disability? Is
there any good medical reason which definitely indicates that slow,
controlled full squats without major bouncing are dangerous for them? Do
they always want to have a limited range of functional knee flexion for the
rest of her life? Do they believe that the body was created or evolved NOT to
be used in a controlled fashion (and sometimes for emergencies) over the full
range of its capabilities? If the answer to all those questions is yes,
then let them continue to treat themselves as if they are ready for the
grave!

Also entirely relevant to the 90 degree story is the fact that more research
is emerging which shows that this limited range squatting can actually place
GREATER stress on the various structures of the knee joint than full range
movement.

My old Bulgarian weightlifting coach used to try to convince me that I should
even used a controlled bounce at the bottom of all of my squats in the clean
and snatch to ensure that I did not damage my knees!! He and many of his
colleagues did this for years with loads of as much as 240kg and after
several decades of lifting they still had no obvious knee dysfunction.

I have not come across any research which supports his advice, but it would
appear that he was recommending that one must involve the elastic structures
of the joints to augment the 'pure' muscle contraction characteristic of slow
controlled squats. Why rely just on muscles, when you can use stored elastic
potential energy as well and spare the poor old muscle, seemed to be his
view? I await information from others in this regard.

POSITION OF THE TORSO

Other contributors stressed the importance of squatting with the trunk
vertical, which is another one of those horrible myths about squatting. To
analyze this advice, let us return to the training chair that started all
this discussion.

Sit erect with knees in front of you (or a bit to the side), shoulder width
or so apart, hands folded across the chest, according to the advice we have
just read. Without leaning forwards or shifting the feet further back and
flexing the knees more, try to stand up without leaning forwards or bouncing!

You will find that this is impossible. To stand up, you either have to spread
your legs very wide apart, like the Sumo squat position of the powerlifter,
or move the feet backwards and lean forward. For most 'average' folk and
serious lifters, the latter position quite naturally teaches you your
individual degree of forward trunk lean for squatting and deadlifting. You
HAVE to lean forward to squat or deadlift (now don't quote some of those
weird 19th century lifts with the load behind the ankles to prove this
wrong!); that is determined by the biomechanics of the movement!

And never forget to hold the breath, even without a load, for this is what
nature decreed should happen to stabilize the trunk and protect the lower
spine! Your blood pressure will rise in proportion to the size of the load
and the amount of effort that you are willing to put into the action. If you
have cardiocirculatory problems, and you insist on squatting with weights,
then keep your mouth open and gradually breathe out to prevent intrathoracic
and intra-abdominal pressure from increasing too much - and avoid using
maximal loads!

< Regarding to POSITION OF THE TORSO during squatting: I believe many people
get confused by the advice to keep one's back "straight." Dr. Siff is right,
in my experience -- you can't keep your torso perpendicular to the floor
without some sort of odd foot position. But you MUST keep an arch in your
back. The technique I've always used is to keep the arch in the lower back
and neck buy sort of "pushing out" the chest and abdomen and looking slightly
upwards.

The belief that the spine must be straight during squats and deadlifts is
another one of those confusing snippets of ill-explained training lore. >

STRAIGHT BACK?

The 'advisers' probably mean that the spine should not be flexed forwards or
extended backwards, in some sort of hypothetical straight line. When
challenged on this point, some of them state that this is their simplified
way of stating that the spine should be kept in its neutral position,
whatever that means in the context of a dynamic lift involving a line of
action which changes all the time relative to the direction of the
gravitational pull.

PATTERNS AND RHYTHMS

Some authors (e.g. Cailliett 'Low Back Pain & Disability') refer
simplistically to a lumbar-pelvic rhythm that must be followed to ensure safe
lifting (or squatting), but we have to look at the whole body as a linked
system to appreciate that the actions of squatting and lifting involve many
more actions than those of the pelvis and lumbar spine alone. However, these
authors are correct in identifying that there is a characteristic rhythm or
timed pattern of anatomical (kinesiological) action for the optimal and safe
execution of every exercise.

In the case of the squat, there is a definite rhythm of how the different
joints (ankle, knee, hip, spine) become involved in producing an efficient
and safe movement. This rhythm or timed pattern is really like an exquisitely
orchestrated symphony conducted under automatic and voluntary control of our
brain and nervous system. Every instructor or coach has to conduct a client's
orchestra to produce individualized nervous programs in the brain so that the
muscles will obey the commands to execute an exemplary squat.

POSTURE AND NEUTRALITY

One must maintain a definite lumbar curve during the squat, but this is where
some authorities differ. Some consider that this constitutes lumbar
hypertension and can damage the spine, so they talk about neutral posture,
even though neutrality is defined to apply under static standing upright.

As soon as you lie down or tilt the spine relative to gravity, then we can
attempt to maintain the three natural mobile curvatures of the spine
(cervical, thoracic and lumbar), but this necessitates increasing muscle
tension and changes in other joint angles to approach this standard of
'neutrality'. So, the appearance of neutrality is quite different under
different actions. Even though the spine looks like it is structurally in the
same relative shape, functionally the muscles, ligaments and other tissues
are in radically different states of tension and operation. In other words,
the concept of neutrality (like all the ideas about pelvic tilt) is not at
all as clear-cut as out medical and physiotherapeutic colleagues would have
us believe.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-12-2005, 05:16 PM 	  #11
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Mel Siff on Squatting
APPROPRIATE LUMBAR POSITIONING

To resolve the issue of lumbar 'hyperextension' during squatting or lifting,
we must analyze what stabilizes the spine under different conditions. The
muscles act as dynamic or static active stabilizers (since they can
contract), while the ligaments act as passive stabilizers (they cannot
contract). In maintaining the three natural spinal curvatures, it is pleasing
to know that both the muscles and the ligaments (and other tissues such as
the fascia, as well as the pressurised trunk) all cooperate to stabilize the
spine.

However, we cannot say that the loading is distributed equally between
muscles (e.g. erector spinae) and ligaments. This ratio is determined by
one's way of squatting. So, if one tightens the erector muscles as much as
possible, this may cause some of the ligaments to slacken, thereby placing a
greater load on the muscles. If one avoids tensing the erector muscles too
much or allows the lumbar spine to arch forwards, then the ligaments may bear
much greater stress and the muscles tend to decrease their strength output.

DYNAMIC STABILIZATION

It happens that there is an optimal balance between these two undesirable
extremes which allows the contribution by muscles and ligaments to
dynamically adjust to different phases of the squat from the starting to the
end position. The trainee or lifter learns this optimal dynamic balance by
tons of experience, some of which is by the bitter way of making painful or
damaging errors.

There is not one precise static position of the spine or hips, though there
is a typical ratio at each set of joint angle (knees, hips, spine, neck
etc.). The ratios change over the range of movement and one learns to develop
great proprioceptive skills to enable you to adjust rapidly and
automatically.

So, we can now appreciate how inadequate it is in the overall picture to
learn by squatting onto a seat or in a part range movement from which we are
told never to deviate, because one must use a specific single type of pelvic
tilt, lumbar angle of concavity, knee angle and so forth.

OBVIOUS ADVICE

We can, of course, make cautionary statements about avoiding actions which
have been seen to have caused serious injuries during squats and all
exercises, for that matter - such as rounding the lower back and twisting
simultaneously, bouncing vigorously in an uncontrolled fashion on totally
relaxed, using a weight which is too heavy to maintain appropriate technique,
bouncing the buttocks off a seat while using a significant load or
accelerating rapidly and squatting when one is fatigued, sore or injured.
Such advice is wise and advisable. But first and foremost are the rules that
perfection of technique and intuitive sensitivity to any changes will go a
long way to preventing injury and ensuring progress.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-14-2005, 06:10 PM 	  #12
StrongrthnIlook
Registered User

Join Date: Nov 2005
Posts: 85
Rep Power: 1StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)

Excellent information. When I squat while keeping my back straight, I can only get down to about 3-5 inches above parallel. If I bend at the waist while maintaining the described arch and look slightly upwards, does it appear that I will be able to bet rock bottom? I do not have a lot of flexibility in my hips and thought that was the reason for not getting any lower, even with no resistence at all?
StrongrthnIlook is offline Add to StrongrthnIlook's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
StrongrthnIlook
View Public Profile
Send a private message to StrongrthnIlook
Find More Posts by StrongrthnIlook
Add StrongrthnIlook to Your Buddy List
Old 12-14-2005, 06:12 PM 	  #13
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Practice with a broomstick first and practice your form till you got it dead on. Then move up to the bar, you'll feel weak, but it makes up for it in the end. Form before weight, it is better to have form and the weight will come up gradually.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-16-2005, 12:01 AM 	  #14
StrongrthnIlook
Registered User

Join Date: Nov 2005
Posts: 85
Rep Power: 1StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)

Thanks for the info! I will start my next leg workout with the bar alone and see what happens. My strength is pretty good so I can probably use the bar to start. I guess I got caught up in the ego aspect of lifting. Thanks again, I will keep you posted.
StrongrthnIlook is offline Add to StrongrthnIlook's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
StrongrthnIlook
View Public Profile
Send a private message to StrongrthnIlook
Find More Posts by StrongrthnIlook
Add StrongrthnIlook to Your Buddy List
Old 12-17-2005, 08:46 PM 	  #15
LAWofNJ
Jersey in the house

Join Date: Feb 2004
Location: The abomination that has ruled the streets of Jersey since 1988.
Age: 17
Posts: 1,317
Rep Power: 245LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)
Send a message via ICQ to LAWofNJ Send a message via AIM to LAWofNJ Send a message via MSN to LAWofNJ Send a message via Yahoo to LAWofNJ

Not really on topic, (sortof) but i feel like my balance is a little off. Its not to the point where I see myself falling, but I feel like im a little off balance. Nothing big at all, but i notice this. I feel like im going a lil backwards, (not forwards) Is this a sign, im not hitting my hams enough? or quads, or just utter bullsh!t. I do atleast parallel squats, ham curls, etc. I could throw in SLDL's is this is the case.
__________________
R.I.P Eddie Guerrerro 38 years old
5'9.5"
Mini Bulk Log (ectomorph, beastly metabolism)
Plan: Reach 190, then decide.
11/23/05 172 lbs (No more football ever )
12/9/05 180 lbs
12/24/05 183.5 lbs
Measurements 12/17/05 (181 lbs)
Chest 39 inches Waist 33 inches Arms 15 inches
Calves 16 inches Shoulders 48 inches Neck 16 inches
Quads 24 inches Wrist 7 inches Ankle 9 1/2 inches
LAWofNJ is offline Add to LAWofNJ's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
LAWofNJ
View Public Profile
Send a private message to LAWofNJ
Send email to LAWofNJ
Visit LAWofNJ's homepage!
Find More Posts by LAWofNJ
Add LAWofNJ to Your Buddy List
Old 12-17-2005, 08:56 PM 	  #16
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Quote:
Originally Posted by LAWofNJ
Not really on topic, (sortof) but i feel like my balance is a little off. Its not to the point where I see myself falling, but I feel like im a little off balance. Nothing big at all, but i notice this. I feel like im going a lil backwards, (not forwards) Is this a sign, im not hitting my hams enough? or quads, or just utter bullsh!t. I do atleast parallel squats, ham curls, etc. I could throw in SLDL's is this is the case.

Low box squat - single-leg split squat - pull-through - stiff-legs
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Reply

« Previous Thread | Next Thread »

vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes
Quick Reply
The following errors occurred when this message was submitted
Okay
Message:
Options
Show your signature
Quote message in reply?
Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait


Thread Tools
Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
Email this Page Email this Page
Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
Display Modes
Linear Mode Linear Mode
Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
Search this Thread

Advanced Search
Rate This Thread
ExcellentExcellent
GoodGood
AverageAverage
BadBad
TerribleTerrible
Posting Rules
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts
vB code is On
Smilies are On
 code is Off
HTML code is Off

Forum Jump
User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Supplements    Product Reviews - Help Out!        Supplement Logs    Supplement Wars!    Supplement Science Workout Programs    Workout Journals    Derek Charlebois' Contest Prep Section! Exercises IFBB Pro Bodybuilding Specifically For You    Teen Bodybuilding        Advanced Teen Bodybuilding    Over Age 35    Female Bodybuilding        Nutrition and Dieting        Training        General Chat        Journaling        Supplements For Women    Powerlifting/Strongman        Powerlifting Workouts - Training Journals More General Categories    Post Your Pictures    Post Your Own Articles!    Sports Training    Fitness Competitions    Nutrition        Keto    Contest Preparation    Losing Fat    Steroids        Cycle Logs        Pics Of Steroids        Sample Cycles        Best Of The Steroids Forum - FAQs And Info        For Women        Homebrews        Hormone Replacement Therapy    Personals - Meet Other Bodybuilders    Misc.        WWE Wrestling Forum        Religion / Politics        Music        Relationship Help    Workout Equipment Latest Bodybuilding Issues    Topic Of The Week!        Workout Of The Week    BB.com Marketing - Help Us Design Our Ads!    Article Reviews!


All times are GMT -6. The time now is 06:27 PM.

-- Bodybuilding.com Forums vBulletin 3 Style-- Bodybuilding.com Classic Style-- Hardwired - Black 	
Contact Us - Bodybuilding.com - Archive - Top

Powered by vBulletin Version 3.5.2
Copyright ©2000 - 2005, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
vBulletin, Copyright 2000 - 2002, 


EA[SIZE="7"]EACH ONE OF THESE YOU MAKE I WILL FUCK IT UP
el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy ance to unexpected loading? That is what the principle of Gradual
Progressive Overload is about, isn't it?

THE REAL DANGERS

The sooner folk realize that safety of execution does not depend primarily on
the exercise alone, but the technique with which it is executed. Thus, a full
squat executed slowly over full range may produce smaller patellar tendon
forces than a part-range squat done a bit more rapidly. As a matter of fact,
the patellar tendon force is frequently much greater during step aerobics,
running, jumping, kicking and swimming than during controlled full squats
with a load even exceeding twice bodymass.

The dangers of a squat (even a part-range one) lie more in inward rotation of
the knees, unequal thrusting with one leg, loss of stability with fatigue or
poor concentration, unskilled use of ballistic action or the use of some
object to raise the heels and increase the stress on the patella and its
tendon.

Does this mean that we should then advise against all these activities? Of
course not! If we presented a table of the stresses and strains acting on all
the tissues of the body during apparently innocuous daily activities
(including the pressure in smaller blood vessels subjected to the pumping
pressure of the heart), we would never get out of bed.

Sorry, these arguments of great forces and stresses and so forth have to be
looked at in context - the body grows, adapts and flourishes in response to
an optimal level of regularly imposed stress. It is also misleading to talk
about forces and tensions being large, because we should only do so in the
context of knowing something about how big, strong and dense the tissues are
upon which they are acting.

If the tendon has a large cross-sectional area and the connective tissue
comprising it is strong and extensible, then we have far less to worry about
than if the tendons were not like that. Remember that a knowledge of the
STRESS (force averaged over the cross-sectional area of the tissue) and
STRAIN (how much the tissues lengthen relative to their original length) is
far more relevant than the force itself. Forget about forces being quoted out
of context - we have to be far more specific than that before we can condemn
some poor exercise to death.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-12-2005, 05:15 PM 	  #10
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Mel Siff on Squatting
SOME DISCUSSION OF DISAGREEMENTS

GENERAL

< Like I said above, at no time did I suggest this was appropriate for actual
training but was trying to create an idea of overall form. When did I ever
say "significant weight" or bouncing or doing it fast? Remember my objective
was to help in form, in bodily placement, not in an actual weight training
program . >

***EVERYTHING is part of training and appropriate or inappropriate for
training. My comments about overall form are answered by my analysis of how
much the skills of execution vary all the time and that beginner methods may
not necessarily be enough to ensure that efficiency and safety continue to
reign. In terms of the two criteria applied to problem-solving situations,
those initial drills may be NECESSARY, but they are not SUFFICIENT for
learning squats which gradually increase in degree of difficulty (even if the
difficulty is because one is growing older and weaker!)

If the next response is that the client is never going to add a load and
remain at the same level and number of reps, I must say no more and go my way
in peace. But if progressive increase in fitness is the aim, well, all the
preceding commentary remains relevant.


placement not an actual training routine. >

***Another little problem lurks in this comment. It is commonly believed that
adding an external load is the only way to produce really significant loads
on the joints and tissues. This myth has beset resistance training for
decades and many coaches and doctors still believe that non-load bearing
exercise has to be safer than load-bearing exercise.

If we wander back to Newton's 2nd Law (Force F = Mass x Acceleration), we
learn that the force may be increased either by adding load or by
accelerating the action. In fact, since it is easier to move faster or
accelerate more rapidly with a heavy load, many folk expose themselves to
greater force under unloaded conditions! If one accelerates rapidly, the
effective weight or load imposed on the body DOES become significant! This is
always something we have to watch out for with beginners or those who believe
in using light weights.

< With this present myth of 90 degree angle, are you then suggesting that it
is appropriate for a beginner to do a deep knee bend? >

*** Do the persons suffer from any pre-existing knee problems or weakness? Do
they ever squat in daily life to put on shoes or play with youngsters? Do
they ever run, jump or kick without experiencing knee pain or disability? Is
there any good medical reason which definitely indicates that slow,
controlled full squats without major bouncing are dangerous for them? Do
they always want to have a limited range of functional knee flexion for the
rest of her life? Do they believe that the body was created or evolved NOT to
be used in a controlled fashion (and sometimes for emergencies) over the full
range of its capabilities? If the answer to all those questions is yes,
then let them continue to treat themselves as if they are ready for the
grave!

Also entirely relevant to the 90 degree story is the fact that more research
is emerging which shows that this limited range squatting can actually place
GREATER stress on the various structures of the knee joint than full range
movement.

My old Bulgarian weightlifting coach used to try to convince me that I should
even used a controlled bounce at the bottom of all of my squats in the clean
and snatch to ensure that I did not damage my knees!! He and many of his
colleagues did this for years with loads of as much as 240kg and after
several decades of lifting they still had no obvious knee dysfunction.

I have not come across any research which supports his advice, but it would
appear that he was recommending that one must involve the elastic structures
of the joints to augment the 'pure' muscle contraction characteristic of slow
controlled squats. Why rely just on muscles, when you can use stored elastic
potential energy as well and spare the poor old muscle, seemed to be his
view? I await information from others in this regard.

POSITION OF THE TORSO

Other contributors stressed the importance of squatting with the trunk
vertical, which is another one of those horrible myths about squatting. To
analyze this advice, let us return to the training chair that started all
this discussion.

Sit erect with knees in front of you (or a bit to the side), shoulder width
or so apart, hands folded across the chest, according to the advice we have
just read. Without leaning forwards or shifting the feet further back and
flexing the knees more, try to stand up without leaning forwards or bouncing!

You will find that this is impossible. To stand up, you either have to spread
your legs very wide apart, like the Sumo squat position of the powerlifter,
or move the feet backwards and lean forward. For most 'average' folk and
serious lifters, the latter position quite naturally teaches you your
individual degree of forward trunk lean for squatting and deadlifting. You
HAVE to lean forward to squat or deadlift (now don't quote some of those
weird 19th century lifts with the load behind the ankles to prove this
wrong!); that is determined by the biomechanics of the movement!

And never forget to hold the breath, even without a load, for this is what
nature decreed should happen to stabilize the trunk and protect the lower
spine! Your blood pressure will rise in proportion to the size of the load
and the amount of effort that you are willing to put into the action. If you
have cardiocirculatory problems, and you insist on squatting with weights,
then keep your mouth open and gradually breathe out to prevent intrathoracic
and intra-abdominal pressure from increasing too much - and avoid using
maximal loads!

< Regarding to POSITION OF THE TORSO during squatting: I believe many people
get confused by the advice to keep one's back "straight." Dr. Siff is right,
in my experience -- you can't keep your torso perpendicular to the floor
without some sort of odd foot position. But you MUST keep an arch in your
back. The technique I've always used is to keep the arch in the lower back
and neck buy sort of "pushing out" the chest and abdomen and looking slightly
upwards.

The belief that the spine must be straight during squats and deadlifts is
another one of those confusing snippets of ill-explained training lore. >

STRAIGHT BACK?

The 'advisers' probably mean that the spine should not be flexed forwards or
extended backwards, in some sort of hypothetical straight line. When
challenged on this point, some of them state that this is their simplified
way of stating that the spine should be kept in its neutral position,
whatever that means in the context of a dynamic lift involving a line of
action which changes all the time relative to the direction of the
gravitational pull.

PATTERNS AND RHYTHMS

Some authors (e.g. Cailliett 'Low Back Pain & Disability') refer
simplistically to a lumbar-pelvic rhythm that must be followed to ensure safe
lifting (or squatting), but we have to look at the whole body as a linked
system to appreciate that the actions of squatting and lifting involve many
more actions than those of the pelvis and lumbar spine alone. However, these
authors are correct in identifying that there is a characteristic rhythm or
timed pattern of anatomical (kinesiological) action for the optimal and safe
execution of every exercise.

In the case of the squat, there is a definite rhythm of how the different
joints (ankle, knee, hip, spine) become involved in producing an efficient
and safe movement. This rhythm or timed pattern is really like an exquisitely
orchestrated symphony conducted under automatic and voluntary control of our
brain and nervous system. Every instructor or coach has to conduct a client's
orchestra to produce individualized nervous programs in the brain so that the
muscles will obey the commands to execute an exemplary squat.

POSTURE AND NEUTRALITY

One must maintain a definite lumbar curve during the squat, but this is where
some authorities differ. Some consider that this constitutes lumbar
hypertension and can damage the spine, so they talk about neutral posture,
even though neutrality is defined to apply under static standing upright.

As soon as you lie down or tilt the spine relative to gravity, then we can
attempt to maintain the three natural mobile curvatures of the spine
(cervical, thoracic and lumbar), but this necessitates increasing muscle
tension and changes in other joint angles to approach this standard of
'neutrality'. So, the appearance of neutrality is quite different under
different actions. Even though the spine looks like it is structurally in the
same relative shape, functionally the muscles, ligaments and other tissues
are in radically different states of tension and operation. In other words,
the concept of neutrality (like all the ideas about pelvic tilt) is not at
all as clear-cut as out medical and physiotherapeutic colleagues would have
us believe.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-12-2005, 05:16 PM 	  #11
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Mel Siff on Squatting
APPROPRIATE LUMBAR POSITIONING

To resolve the issue of lumbar 'hyperextension' during squatting or lifting,
we must analyze what stabilizes the spine under different conditions. The
muscles act as dynamic or static active stabilizers (since they can
contract), while the ligaments act as passive stabilizers (they cannot
contract). In maintaining the three natural spinal curvatures, it is pleasing
to know that both the muscles and the ligaments (and other tissues such as
the fascia, as well as the pressurised trunk) all cooperate to stabilize the
spine.

However, we cannot say that the loading is distributed equally between
muscles (e.g. erector spinae) and ligaments. This ratio is determined by
one's way of squatting. So, if one tightens the erector muscles as much as
possible, this may cause some of the ligaments to slacken, thereby placing a
greater load on the muscles. If one avoids tensing the erector muscles too
much or allows the lumbar spine to arch forwards, then the ligaments may bear
much greater stress and the muscles tend to decrease their strength output.

DYNAMIC STABILIZATION

It happens that there is an optimal balance between these two undesirable
extremes which allows the contribution by muscles and ligaments to
dynamically adjust to different phases of the squat from the starting to the
end position. The trainee or lifter learns this optimal dynamic balance by
tons of experience, some of which is by the bitter way of making painful or
damaging errors.

There is not one precise static position of the spine or hips, though there
is a typical ratio at each set of joint angle (knees, hips, spine, neck
etc.). The ratios change over the range of movement and one learns to develop
great proprioceptive skills to enable you to adjust rapidly and
automatically.

So, we can now appreciate how inadequate it is in the overall picture to
learn by squatting onto a seat or in a part range movement from which we are
told never to deviate, because one must use a specific single type of pelvic
tilt, lumbar angle of concavity, knee angle and so forth.

OBVIOUS ADVICE

We can, of course, make cautionary statements about avoiding actions which
have been seen to have caused serious injuries during squats and all
exercises, for that matter - such as rounding the lower back and twisting
simultaneously, bouncing vigorously in an uncontrolled fashion on totally
relaxed, using a weight which is too heavy to maintain appropriate technique,
bouncing the buttocks off a seat while using a significant load or
accelerating rapidly and squatting when one is fatigued, sore or injured.
Such advice is wise and advisable. But first and foremost are the rules that
perfection of technique and intuitive sensitivity to any changes will go a
long way to preventing injury and ensuring progress.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-14-2005, 06:10 PM 	  #12
StrongrthnIlook
Registered User

Join Date: Nov 2005
Posts: 85
Rep Power: 1StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)

Excellent information. When I squat while keeping my back straight, I can only get down to about 3-5 inches above parallel. If I bend at the waist while maintaining the described arch and look slightly upwards, does it appear that I will be able to bet rock bottom? I do not have a lot of flexibility in my hips and thought that was the reason for not getting any lower, even with no resistence at all?
StrongrthnIlook is offline Add to StrongrthnIlook's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
StrongrthnIlook
View Public Profile
Send a private message to StrongrthnIlook
Find More Posts by StrongrthnIlook
Add StrongrthnIlook to Your Buddy List
Old 12-14-2005, 06:12 PM 	  #13
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Practice with a broomstick first and practice your form till you got it dead on. Then move up to the bar, you'll feel weak, but it makes up for it in the end. Form before weight, it is better to have form and the weight will come up gradually.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-16-2005, 12:01 AM 	  #14
StrongrthnIlook
Registered User

Join Date: Nov 2005
Posts: 85
Rep Power: 1StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)

Thanks for the info! I will start my next leg workout with the bar alone and see what happens. My strength is pretty good so I can probably use the bar to start. I guess I got caught up in the ego aspect of lifting. Thanks again, I will keep you posted.
StrongrthnIlook is offline Add to StrongrthnIlook's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
StrongrthnIlook
View Public Profile
Send a private message to StrongrthnIlook
Find More Posts by StrongrthnIlook
Add StrongrthnIlook to Your Buddy List
Old 12-17-2005, 08:46 PM 	  #15
LAWofNJ
Jersey in the house

Join Date: Feb 2004
Location: The abomination that has ruled the streets of Jersey since 1988.
Age: 17
Posts: 1,317
Rep Power: 245LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)
Send a message via ICQ to LAWofNJ Send a message via AIM to LAWofNJ Send a message via MSN to LAWofNJ Send a message via Yahoo to LAWofNJ

Not really on topic, (sortof) but i feel like my balance is a little off. Its not to the point where I see myself falling, but I feel like im a little off balance. Nothing big at all, but i notice this. I feel like im going a lil backwards, (not forwards) Is this a sign, im not hitting my hams enough? or quads, or just utter bullsh!t. I do atleast parallel squats, ham curls, etc. I could throw in SLDL's is this is the case.
__________________
R.I.P Eddie Guerrerro 38 years old
5'9.5"
Mini Bulk Log (ectomorph, beastly metabolism)
Plan: Reach 190, then decide.
11/23/05 172 lbs (No more football ever :()
12/9/05 180 lbs
12/24/05 183.5 lbs
Measurements 12/17/05 (181 lbs)
Chest 39 inches Waist 33 inches Arms 15 inches
Calves 16 inches Shoulders 48 inches Neck 16 inches
Quads 24 inches Wrist 7 inches Ankle 9 1/2 inches
LAWofNJ is offline Add to LAWofNJ's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
LAWofNJ
View Public Profile
Send a private message to LAWofNJ
Send email to LAWofNJ
Visit LAWofNJ's homepage!
Find More Posts by LAWofNJ
Add LAWofNJ to Your Buddy List
Old 12-17-2005, 08:56 PM 	  #16
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Quote:
Originally Posted by LAWofNJ
Not really on topic, (sortof) but i feel like my balance is a little off. Its not to the point where I see myself falling, but I feel like im a little off balance. Nothing big at all, but i notice this. I feel like im going a lil backwards, (not forwards) Is this a sign, im not hitting my hams enough? or quads, or just utter bullsh!t. I do atleast parallel squats, ham curls, etc. I could throw in SLDL's is this is the case.

Low box squat - single-leg split squat - pull-through - stiff-legs
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Reply

« Previous Thread | Next Thread »

vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes
Quick Reply
The following errors occurred when this message was submitted
Okay
Message:
Options
Show your signature
Quote message in reply?
Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait


Thread Tools
Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
Email this Page Email this Page
Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
Display Modes
Linear Mode Linear Mode
Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
Search this Thread

Advanced Search
Rate This Thread
ExcellentExcellent
GoodGood
AverageAverage
BadBad
TerribleTerrible
Posting Rules
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts
vB code is On
Smilies are On
[IMG] code is Off
HTML code is Off

Forum Jump
User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Supplements    Product Reviews - Help Out!        Supplement Logs    Supplement Wars!    Supplement Science Workout Programs    Workout Journals    Derek Charlebois' Contest Prep Section! Exercises IFBB Pro Bodybuilding Specifically For You    Teen Bodybuilding        Advanced Teen Bodybuilding    Over Age 35    Female Bodybuilding        Nutrition and Dieting        Training        General Chat        Journaling        Supplements For Women    Powerlifting/Strongman        Powerlifting Workouts - Training Journals More General Categories    Post Your Pictures    Post Your Own Articles!    Sports Training    Fitness Competitions    Nutrition        Keto    Contest Preparation    Losing Fat    Steroids        Cycle Logs        Pics Of Steroids        Sample Cycles        Best Of The Steroids Forum - FAQs And Info        For Women        Homebrews        Hormone Replacement Therapy    Personals - Meet Other Bodybuilders    Misc.        WWE Wrestling Forum        Religion / Politics        Music        Relationship Help    Workout Equipment Latest Bodybuilding Issues    Topic Of The Week!        Workout Of The Week    BB.com Marketing - Help Us Design Our Ads!    Article Reviews!


All times are GMT -6. The time now is 06:27 PM.

-- Bodybuilding.com Forums vBulletin 3 Style-- Bodybuilding.com Classic Style-- Hardwired - Black 	
Contact Us - Bodybuilding.com - Archive - Top

Powered by vBulletin Version 3.5.2
Copyright ©2000 - 2005, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
vBulletin, Copyright 2000 - 2002, ance to unexpected loading? That is what the principle of Gradual
Progressive Overload is about, isn't it?

THE REAL DANGERS

The sooner folk realize that safety of execution does not depend primarily on
the exercise alone, but the technique with which it is executed. Thus, a full
squat executed slowly over full range may produce smaller patellar tendon
forces than a part-range squat done a bit more rapidly. As a matter of fact,
the patellar tendon force is frequently much greater during step aerobics,
running, jumping, kicking and swimming than during controlled full squats
with a load even exceeding twice bodymass.

The dangers of a squat (even a part-range one) lie more in inward rotation of
the knees, unequal thrusting with one leg, loss of stability with fatigue or
poor concentration, unskilled use of ballistic action or the use of some
object to raise the heels and increase the stress on the patella and its
tendon.

Does this mean that we should then advise against all these activities? Of
course not! If we presented a table of the stresses and strains acting on all
the tissues of the body during apparently innocuous daily activities
(including the pressure in smaller blood vessels subjected to the pumping
pressure of the heart), we would never get out of bed.

Sorry, these arguments of great forces and stresses and so forth have to be
looked at in context - the body grows, adapts and flourishes in response to
an optimal level of regularly imposed stress. It is also misleading to talk
about forces and tensions being large, because we should only do so in the
context of knowing something about how big, strong and dense the tissues are
upon which they are acting.

If the tendon has a large cross-sectional area and the connective tissue
comprising it is strong and extensible, then we have far less to worry about
than if the tendons were not like that. Remember that a knowledge of the
STRESS (force averaged over the cross-sectional area of the tissue) and
STRAIN (how much the tissues lengthen relative to their original length) is
far more relevant than the force itself. Forget about forces being quoted out
of context - we have to be far more specific than that before we can condemn
some poor exercise to death.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-12-2005, 05:15 PM 	  #10
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Mel Siff on Squatting
SOME DISCUSSION OF DISAGREEMENTS

GENERAL

< Like I said above, at no time did I suggest this was appropriate for actual
training but was trying to create an idea of overall form. When did I ever
say "significant weight" or bouncing or doing it fast? Remember my objective
was to help in form, in bodily placement, not in an actual weight training
program . >

***EVERYTHING is part of training and appropriate or inappropriate for
training. My comments about overall form are answered by my analysis of how
much the skills of execution vary all the time and that beginner methods may
not necessarily be enough to ensure that efficiency and safety continue to
reign. In terms of the two criteria applied to problem-solving situations,
those initial drills may be NECESSARY, but they are not SUFFICIENT for
learning squats which gradually increase in degree of difficulty (even if the
difficulty is because one is growing older and weaker!)

If the next response is that the client is never going to add a load and
remain at the same level and number of reps, I must say no more and go my way
in peace. But if progressive increase in fitness is the aim, well, all the
preceding commentary remains relevant.


placement not an actual training routine. >

***Another little problem lurks in this comment. It is commonly believed that
adding an external load is the only way to produce really significant loads
on the joints and tissues. This myth has beset resistance training for
decades and many coaches and doctors still believe that non-load bearing
exercise has to be safer than load-bearing exercise.

If we wander back to Newton's 2nd Law (Force F = Mass x Acceleration), we
learn that the force may be increased either by adding load or by
accelerating the action. In fact, since it is easier to move faster or
accelerate more rapidly with a heavy load, many folk expose themselves to
greater force under unloaded conditions! If one accelerates rapidly, the
effective weight or load imposed on the body DOES become significant! This is
always something we have to watch out for with beginners or those who believe
in using light weights.

< With this present myth of 90 degree angle, are you then suggesting that it
is appropriate for a beginner to do a deep knee bend? >

*** Do the persons suffer from any pre-existing knee problems or weakness? Do
they ever squat in daily life to put on shoes or play with youngsters? Do
they ever run, jump or kick without experiencing knee pain or disability? Is
there any good medical reason which definitely indicates that slow,
controlled full squats without major bouncing are dangerous for them? Do
they always want to have a limited range of functional knee flexion for the
rest of her life? Do they believe that the body was created or evolved NOT to
be used in a controlled fashion (and sometimes for emergencies) over the full
range of its capabilities? If the answer to all those questions is yes,
then let them continue to treat themselves as if they are ready for the
grave!

Also entirely relevant to the 90 degree story is the fact that more research
is emerging which shows that this limited range squatting can actually place
GREATER stress on the various structures of the knee joint than full range
movement.

My old Bulgarian weightlifting coach used to try to convince me that I should
even used a controlled bounce at the bottom of all of my squats in the clean
and snatch to ensure that I did not damage my knees!! He and many of his
colleagues did this for years with loads of as much as 240kg and after
several decades of lifting they still had no obvious knee dysfunction.

I have not come across any research which supports his advice, but it would
appear that he was recommending that one must involve the elastic structures
of the joints to augment the 'pure' muscle contraction characteristic of slow
controlled squats. Why rely just on muscles, when you can use stored elastic
potential energy as well and spare the poor old muscle, seemed to be his
view? I await information from others in this regard.

POSITION OF THE TORSO

Other contributors stressed the importance of squatting with the trunk
vertical, which is another one of those horrible myths about squatting. To
analyze this advice, let us return to the training chair that started all
this discussion.

Sit erect with knees in front of you (or a bit to the side), shoulder width
or so apart, hands folded across the chest, according to the advice we have
just read. Without leaning forwards or shifting the feet further back and
flexing the knees more, try to stand up without leaning forwards or bouncing!

You will find that this is impossible. To stand up, you either have to spread
your legs very wide apart, like the Sumo squat position of the powerlifter,
or move the feet backwards and lean forward. For most 'average' folk and
serious lifters, the latter position quite naturally teaches you your
individual degree of forward trunk lean for squatting and deadlifting. You
HAVE to lean forward to squat or deadlift (now don't quote some of those
weird 19th century lifts with the load behind the ankles to prove this
wrong!); that is determined by the biomechanics of the movement!

And never forget to hold the breath, even without a load, for this is what
nature decreed should happen to stabilize the trunk and protect the lower
spine! Your blood pressure will rise in proportion to the size of the load
and the amount of effort that you are willing to put into the action. If you
have cardiocirculatory problems, and you insist on squatting with weights,
then keep your mouth open and gradually breathe out to prevent intrathoracic
and intra-abdominal pressure from increasing too much - and avoid using
maximal loads!

< Regarding to POSITION OF THE TORSO during squatting: I believe many people
get confused by the advice to keep one's back "straight." Dr. Siff is right,
in my experience -- you can't keep your torso perpendicular to the floor
without some sort of odd foot position. But you MUST keep an arch in your
back. The technique I've always used is to keep the arch in the lower back
and neck buy sort of "pushing out" the chest and abdomen and looking slightly
upwards.

The belief that the spine must be straight during squats and deadlifts is
another one of those confusing snippets of ill-explained training lore. >

STRAIGHT BACK?

The 'advisers' probably mean that the spine should not be flexed forwards or
extended backwards, in some sort of hypothetical straight line. When
challenged on this point, some of them state that this is their simplified
way of stating that the spine should be kept in its neutral position,
whatever that means in the context of a dynamic lift involving a line of
action which changes all the time relative to the direction of the
gravitational pull.

PATTERNS AND RHYTHMS

Some authors (e.g. Cailliett 'Low Back Pain & Disability') refer
simplistically to a lumbar-pelvic rhythm that must be followed to ensure safe
lifting (or squatting), but we have to look at the whole body as a linked
system to appreciate that the actions of squatting and lifting involve many
more actions than those of the pelvis and lumbar spine alone. However, these
authors are correct in identifying that there is a characteristic rhythm or
timed pattern of anatomical (kinesiological) action for the optimal and safe
execution of every exercise.

In the case of the squat, there is a definite rhythm of how the different
joints (ankle, knee, hip, spine) become involved in producing an efficient
and safe movement. This rhythm or timed pattern is really like an exquisitely
orchestrated symphony conducted under automatic and voluntary control of our
brain and nervous system. Every instructor or coach has to conduct a client's
orchestra to produce individualized nervous programs in the brain so that the
muscles will obey the commands to execute an exemplary squat.

POSTURE AND NEUTRALITY

One must maintain a definite lumbar curve during the squat, but this is where
some authorities differ. Some consider that this constitutes lumbar
hypertension and can damage the spine, so they talk about neutral posture,
even though neutrality is defined to apply under static standing upright.

As soon as you lie down or tilt the spine relative to gravity, then we can
attempt to maintain the three natural mobile curvatures of the spine
(cervical, thoracic and lumbar), but this necessitates increasing muscle
tension and changes in other joint angles to approach this standard of
'neutrality'. So, the appearance of neutrality is quite different under
different actions. Even though the spine looks like it is structurally in the
same relative shape, functionally the muscles, ligaments and other tissues
are in radically different states of tension and operation. In other words,
the concept of neutrality (like all the ideas about pelvic tilt) is not at
all as clear-cut as out medical and physiotherapeutic colleagues would have
us believe.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-12-2005, 05:16 PM 	  #11
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Mel Siff on Squatting
APPROPRIATE LUMBAR POSITIONING

To resolve the issue of lumbar 'hyperextension' during squatting or lifting,
we must analyze what stabilizes the spine under different conditions. The
muscles act as dynamic or static active stabilizers (since they can
contract), while the ligaments act as passive stabilizers (they cannot
contract). In maintaining the three natural spinal curvatures, it is pleasing
to know that both the muscles and the ligaments (and other tissues such as
the fascia, as well as the pressurised trunk) all cooperate to stabilize the
spine.

However, we cannot say that the loading is distributed equally between
muscles (e.g. erector spinae) and ligaments. This ratio is determined by
one's way of squatting. So, if one tightens the erector muscles as much as
possible, this may cause some of the ligaments to slacken, thereby placing a
greater load on the muscles. If one avoids tensing the erector muscles too
much or allows the lumbar spine to arch forwards, then the ligaments may bear
much greater stress and the muscles tend to decrease their strength output.

DYNAMIC STABILIZATION

It happens that there is an optimal balance between these two undesirable
extremes which allows the contribution by muscles and ligaments to
dynamically adjust to different phases of the squat from the starting to the
end position. The trainee or lifter learns this optimal dynamic balance by
tons of experience, some of which is by the bitter way of making painful or
damaging errors.

There is not one precise static position of the spine or hips, though there
is a typical ratio at each set of joint angle (knees, hips, spine, neck
etc.). The ratios change over the range of movement and one learns to develop
great proprioceptive skills to enable you to adjust rapidly and
automatically.

So, we can now appreciate how inadequate it is in the overall picture to
learn by squatting onto a seat or in a part range movement from which we are
told never to deviate, because one must use a specific single type of pelvic
tilt, lumbar angle of concavity, knee angle and so forth.

OBVIOUS ADVICE

We can, of course, make cautionary statements about avoiding actions which
have been seen to have caused serious injuries during squats and all
exercises, for that matter - such as rounding the lower back and twisting
simultaneously, bouncing vigorously in an uncontrolled fashion on totally
relaxed, using a weight which is too heavy to maintain appropriate technique,
bouncing the buttocks off a seat while using a significant load or
accelerating rapidly and squatting when one is fatigued, sore or injured.
Such advice is wise and advisable. But first and foremost are the rules that
perfection of technique and intuitive sensitivity to any changes will go a
long way to preventing injury and ensuring progress.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-14-2005, 06:10 PM 	  #12
StrongrthnIlook
Registered User

Join Date: Nov 2005
Posts: 85
Rep Power: 1StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)

Excellent information. When I squat while keeping my back straight, I can only get down to about 3-5 inches above parallel. If I bend at the waist while maintaining the described arch and look slightly upwards, does it appear that I will be able to bet rock bottom? I do not have a lot of flexibility in my hips and thought that was the reason for not getting any lower, even with no resistence at all?
StrongrthnIlook is offline Add to StrongrthnIlook's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
StrongrthnIlook
View Public Profile
Send a private message to StrongrthnIlook
Find More Posts by StrongrthnIlook
Add StrongrthnIlook to Your Buddy List
Old 12-14-2005, 06:12 PM 	  #13
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Practice with a broomstick first and practice your form till you got it dead on. Then move up to the bar, you'll feel weak, but it makes up for it in the end. Form before weight, it is better to have form and the weight will come up gradually.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-16-2005, 12:01 AM 	  #14
StrongrthnIlook
Registered User

Join Date: Nov 2005
Posts: 85
Rep Power: 1StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)

Thanks for the info! I will start my next leg workout with the bar alone and see what happens. My strength is pretty good so I can probably use the bar to start. I guess I got caught up in the ego aspect of lifting. Thanks again, I will keep you posted.
StrongrthnIlook is offline Add to StrongrthnIlook's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
StrongrthnIlook
View Public Profile
Send a private message to StrongrthnIlook
Find More Posts by StrongrthnIlook
Add StrongrthnIlook to Your Buddy List
Old 12-17-2005, 08:46 PM 	  #15
LAWofNJ
Jersey in the house

Join Date: Feb 2004
Location: The abomination that has ruled the streets of Jersey since 1988.
Age: 17
Posts: 1,317
Rep Power: 245LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)
Send a message via ICQ to LAWofNJ Send a message via AIM to LAWofNJ Send a message via MSN to LAWofNJ Send a message via Yahoo to LAWofNJ

Not really on topic, (sortof) but i feel like my balance is a little off. Its not to the point where I see myself falling, but I feel like im a little off balance. Nothing big at all, but i notice this. I feel like im going a lil backwards, (not forwards) Is this a sign, im not hitting my hams enough? or quads, or just utter bullsh!t. I do atleast parallel squats, ham curls, etc. I could throw in SLDL's is this is the case.
__________________
R.I.P Eddie Guerrerro 38 years old
5'9.5"
Mini Bulk Log (ectomorph, beastly metabolism)
Plan: Reach 190, then decide.
11/23/05 172 lbs (No more football ever :()
12/9/05 180 lbs
12/24/05 183.5 lbs
Measurements 12/17/05 (181 lbs)
Chest 39 inches Waist 33 inches Arms 15 inches
Calves 16 inches Shoulders 48 inches Neck 16 inches
Quads 24 inches Wrist 7 inches Ankle 9 1/2 inches
LAWofNJ is offline Add to LAWofNJ's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
LAWofNJ
View Public Profile
Send a private message to LAWofNJ
Send email to LAWofNJ
Visit LAWofNJ's homepage!
Find More Posts by LAWofNJ
Add LAWofNJ to Your Buddy List
Old 12-17-2005, 08:56 PM 	  #16
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Quote:
Originally Posted by LAWofNJ
Not really on topic, (sortof) but i feel like my balance is a little off. Its not to the point where I see myself falling, but I feel like im a little off balance. Nothing big at all, but i notice this. I feel like im going a lil backwards, (not forwards) Is this a sign, im not hitting my hams enough? or quads, or just utter bullsh!t. I do atleast parallel squats, ham curls, etc. I could throw in SLDL's is this is the case.

Low box squat - single-leg split squat - pull-through - stiff-legs
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Reply

« Previous Thread | Next Thread »

vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes
Quick Reply
The following errors occurred when this message was submitted
Okay
Message:
Options
Show your signature
Quote message in reply?
Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait


Thread Tools
Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
Email this Page Email this Page
Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
Display Modes
Linear Mode Linear Mode
Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
Search this Thread

Advanced Search
Rate This Thread
ExcellentExcellent
GoodGood
AverageAverage
BadBad
TerribleTerrible
Posting Rules
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts
vB code is On
Smilies are On
[IMG] code is Off
HTML code is Off

Forum Jump
User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Supplements    Product Reviews - Help Out!        Supplement Logs    Supplement Wars!    Supplement Science Workout Programs    Workout Journals    Derek Charlebois' Contest Prep Section! Exercises IFBB Pro Bodybuilding Specifically For You    Teen Bodybuilding        Advanced Teen Bodybuilding    Over Age 35    Female Bodybuilding        Nutrition and Dieting        Training        General Chat        Journaling        Supplements For Women    Powerlifting/Strongman        Powerlifting Workouts - Training Journals More General Categories    Post Your Pictures    Post Your Own Articles!    Sports Training    Fitness Competitions    Nutrition        Keto    Contest Preparation    Losing Fat    Steroids        Cycle Logs        Pics Of Steroids        Sample Cycles        Best Of The Steroids Forum - FAQs And Info        For Women        Homebrews        Hormone Replacement Therapy    Personals - Meet Other Bodybuilders    Misc.        WWE Wrestling Forum        Religion / Politics        Music        Relationship Help    Workout Equipment Latest Bodybuilding Issues    Topic Of The Week!        Workout Of The Week    BB.com Marketing - Help Us Design Our Ads!    Article Reviews!


All times are GMT -6. The time now is 06:27 PM.

-- Bodybuilding.com Forums vBulletin 3 Style-- Bodybuilding.com Classic Style-- Hardwired - Black 	
Contact Us - Bodybuilding.com - Archive - Top

Powered by vBulletin Version 3.5.2
Copyright ©2000 - 2005, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
vBulletin, Copyright 2000 - 2002, ance to unexpected loading? That is what the principle of Gradual
Progressive Overload is about, isn't it?

THE REAL DANGERS

The sooner folk realize that safety of execution does not depend primarily on
the exercise alone, but the technique with which it is executed. Thus, a full
squat executed slowly over full range may produce smaller patellar tendon
forces than a part-range squat done a bit more rapidly. As a matter of fact,
the patellar tendon force is frequently much greater during step aerobics,
running, jumping, kicking and swimming than during controlled full squats
with a load even exceeding twice bodymass.

The dangers of a squat (even a part-range one) lie more in inward rotation of
the knees, unequal thrusting with one leg, loss of stability with fatigue or
poor concentration, unskilled use of ballistic action or the use of some
object to raise the heels and increase the stress on the patella and its
tendon.

Does this mean that we should then advise against all these activities? Of
course not! If we presented a table of the stresses and strains acting on all
the tissues of the body during apparently innocuous daily activities
(including the pressure in smaller blood vessels subjected to the pumping
pressure of the heart), we would never get out of bed.

Sorry, these arguments of great forces and stresses and so forth have to be
looked at in context - the body grows, adapts and flourishes in response to
an optimal level of regularly imposed stress. It is also misleading to talk
about forces and tensions being large, because we should only do so in the
context of knowing something about how big, strong and dense the tissues are
upon which they are acting.

If the tendon has a large cross-sectional area and the connective tissue
comprising it is strong and extensible, then we have far less to worry about
than if the tendons were not like that. Remember that a knowledge of the
STRESS (force averaged over the cross-sectional area of the tissue) and
STRAIN (how much the tissues lengthen relative to their original length) is
far more relevant than the force itself. Forget about forces being quoted out
of context - we have to be far more specific than that before we can condemn
some poor exercise to death.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-12-2005, 05:15 PM 	  #10
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Mel Siff on Squatting
SOME DISCUSSION OF DISAGREEMENTS

GENERAL

< Like I said above, at no time did I suggest this was appropriate for actual
training but was trying to create an idea of overall form. When did I ever
say "significant weight" or bouncing or doing it fast? Remember my objective
was to help in form, in bodily placement, not in an actual weight training
program . >

***EVERYTHING is part of training and appropriate or inappropriate for
training. My comments about overall form are answered by my analysis of how
much the skills of execution vary all the time and that beginner methods may
not necessarily be enough to ensure that efficiency and safety continue to
reign. In terms of the two criteria applied to problem-solving situations,
those initial drills may be NECESSARY, but they are not SUFFICIENT for
learning squats which gradually increase in degree of difficulty (even if the
difficulty is because one is growing older and weaker!)

If the next response is that the client is never going to add a load and
remain at the same level and number of reps, I must say no more and go my way
in peace. But if progressive increase in fitness is the aim, well, all the
preceding commentary remains relevant.


placement not an actual training routine. >

***Another little problem lurks in this comment. It is commonly believed that
adding an external load is the only way to produce really significant loads
on the joints and tissues. This myth has beset resistance training for
decades and many coaches and doctors still believe that non-load bearing
exercise has to be safer than load-bearing exercise.

If we wander back to Newton's 2nd Law (Force F = Mass x Acceleration), we
learn that the force may be increased either by adding load or by
accelerating the action. In fact, since it is easier to move faster or
accelerate more rapidly with a heavy load, many folk expose themselves to
greater force under unloaded conditions! If one accelerates rapidly, the
effective weight or load imposed on the body DOES become significant! This is
always something we have to watch out for with beginners or those who believe
in using light weights.

< With this present myth of 90 degree angle, are you then suggesting that it
is appropriate for a beginner to do a deep knee bend? >

*** Do the persons suffer from any pre-existing knee problems or weakness? Do
they ever squat in daily life to put on shoes or play with youngsters? Do
they ever run, jump or kick without experiencing knee pain or disability? Is
there any good medical reason which definitely indicates that slow,
controlled full squats without major bouncing are dangerous for them? Do
they always want to have a limited range of functional knee flexion for the
rest of her life? Do they believe that the body was created or evolved NOT to
be used in a controlled fashion (and sometimes for emergencies) over the full
range of its capabilities? If the answer to all those questions is yes,
then let them continue to treat themselves as if they are ready for the
grave!

Also entirely relevant to the 90 degree story is the fact that more research
is emerging which shows that this limited range squatting can actually place
GREATER stress on the various structures of the knee joint than full range
movement.

My old Bulgarian weightlifting coach used to try to convince me that I should
even used a controlled bounce at the bottom of all of my squats in the clean
and snatch to ensure that I did not damage my knees!! He and many of his
colleagues did this for years with loads of as much as 240kg and after
several decades of lifting they still had no obvious knee dysfunction.

I have not come across any research which supports his advice, but it would
appear that he was recommending that one must involve the elastic structures
of the joints to augment the 'pure' muscle contraction characteristic of slow
controlled squats. Why rely just on muscles, when you can use stored elastic
potential energy as well and spare the poor old muscle, seemed to be his
view? I await information from others in this regard.

POSITION OF THE TORSO

Other contributors stressed the importance of squatting with the trunk
vertical, which is another one of those horrible myths about squatting. To
analyze this advice, let us return to the training chair that started all
this discussion.

Sit erect with knees in front of you (or a bit to the side), shoulder width
or so apart, hands folded across the chest, according to the advice we have
just read. Without leaning forwards or shifting the feet further back and
flexing the knees more, try to stand up without leaning forwards or bouncing!

You will find that this is impossible. To stand up, you either have to spread
your legs very wide apart, like the Sumo squat position of the powerlifter,
or move the feet backwards and lean forward. For most 'average' folk and
serious lifters, the latter position quite naturally teaches you your
individual degree of forward trunk lean for squatting and deadlifting. You
HAVE to lean forward to squat or deadlift (now don't quote some of those
weird 19th century lifts with the load behind the ankles to prove this
wrong!); that is determined by the biomechanics of the movement!

And never forget to hold the breath, even without a load, for this is what
nature decreed should happen to stabilize the trunk and protect the lower
spine! Your blood pressure will rise in proportion to the size of the load
and the amount of effort that you are willing to put into the action. If you
have cardiocirculatory problems, and you insist on squatting with weights,
then keep your mouth open and gradually breathe out to prevent intrathoracic
and intra-abdominal pressure from increasing too much - and avoid using
maximal loads!

< Regarding to POSITION OF THE TORSO during squatting: I believe many people
get confused by the advice to keep one's back "straight." Dr. Siff is right,
in my experience -- you can't keep your torso perpendicular to the floor
without some sort of odd foot position. But you MUST keep an arch in your
back. The technique I've always used is to keep the arch in the lower back
and neck buy sort of "pushing out" the chest and abdomen and looking slightly
upwards.

The belief that the spine must be straight during squats and deadlifts is
another one of those confusing snippets of ill-explained training lore. >

STRAIGHT BACK?

The 'advisers' probably mean that the spine should not be flexed forwards or
extended backwards, in some sort of hypothetical straight line. When
challenged on this point, some of them state that this is their simplified
way of stating that the spine should be kept in its neutral position,
whatever that means in the context of a dynamic lift involving a line of
action which changes all the time relative to the direction of the
gravitational pull.

PATTERNS AND RHYTHMS

Some authors (e.g. Cailliett 'Low Back Pain & Disability') refer
simplistically to a lumbar-pelvic rhythm that must be followed to ensure safe
lifting (or squatting), but we have to look at the whole body as a linked
system to appreciate that the actions of squatting and lifting involve many
more actions than those of the pelvis and lumbar spine alone. However, these
authors are correct in identifying that there is a characteristic rhythm or
timed pattern of anatomical (kinesiological) action for the optimal and safe
execution of every exercise.

In the case of the squat, there is a definite rhythm of how the different
joints (ankle, knee, hip, spine) become involved in producing an efficient
and safe movement. This rhythm or timed pattern is really like an exquisitely
orchestrated symphony conducted under automatic and voluntary control of our
brain and nervous system. Every instructor or coach has to conduct a client's
orchestra to produce individualized nervous programs in the brain so that the
muscles will obey the commands to execute an exemplary squat.

POSTURE AND NEUTRALITY

One must maintain a definite lumbar curve during the squat, but this is where
some authorities differ. Some consider that this constitutes lumbar
hypertension and can damage the spine, so they talk about neutral posture,
even though neutrality is defined to apply under static standing upright.

As soon as you lie down or tilt the spine relative to gravity, then we can
attempt to maintain the three natural mobile curvatures of the spine
(cervical, thoracic and lumbar), but this necessitates increasing muscle
tension and changes in other joint angles to approach this standard of
'neutrality'. So, the appearance of neutrality is quite different under
different actions. Even though the spine looks like it is structurally in the
same relative shape, functionally the muscles, ligaments and other tissues
are in radically different states of tension and operation. In other words,
the concept of neutrality (like all the ideas about pelvic tilt) is not at
all as clear-cut as out medical and physiotherapeutic colleagues would have
us believe.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-12-2005, 05:16 PM 	  #11
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Mel Siff on Squatting
APPROPRIATE LUMBAR POSITIONING

To resolve the issue of lumbar 'hyperextension' during squatting or lifting,
we must analyze what stabilizes the spine under different conditions. The
muscles act as dynamic or static active stabilizers (since they can
contract), while the ligaments act as passive stabilizers (they cannot
contract). In maintaining the three natural spinal curvatures, it is pleasing
to know that both the muscles and the ligaments (and other tissues such as
the fascia, as well as the pressurised trunk) all cooperate to stabilize the
spine.

However, we cannot say that the loading is distributed equally between
muscles (e.g. erector spinae) and ligaments. This ratio is determined by
one's way of squatting. So, if one tightens the erector muscles as much as
possible, this may cause some of the ligaments to slacken, thereby placing a
greater load on the muscles. If one avoids tensing the erector muscles too
much or allows the lumbar spine to arch forwards, then the ligaments may bear
much greater stress and the muscles tend to decrease their strength output.

DYNAMIC STABILIZATION

It happens that there is an optimal balance between these two undesirable
extremes which allows the contribution by muscles and ligaments to
dynamically adjust to different phases of the squat from the starting to the
end position. The trainee or lifter learns this optimal dynamic balance by
tons of experience, some of which is by the bitter way of making painful or
damaging errors.

There is not one precise static position of the spine or hips, though there
is a typical ratio at each set of joint angle (knees, hips, spine, neck
etc.). The ratios change over the range of movement and one learns to develop
great proprioceptive skills to enable you to adjust rapidly and
automatically.

So, we can now appreciate how inadequate it is in the overall picture to
learn by squatting onto a seat or in a part range movement from which we are
told never to deviate, because one must use a specific single type of pelvic
tilt, lumbar angle of concavity, knee angle and so forth.

OBVIOUS ADVICE

We can, of course, make cautionary statements about avoiding actions which
have been seen to have caused serious injuries during squats and all
exercises, for that matter - such as rounding the lower back and twisting
simultaneously, bouncing vigorously in an uncontrolled fashion on totally
relaxed, using a weight which is too heavy to maintain appropriate technique,
bouncing the buttocks off a seat while using a significant load or
accelerating rapidly and squatting when one is fatigued, sore or injured.
Such advice is wise and advisable. But first and foremost are the rules that
perfection of technique and intuitive sensitivity to any changes will go a
long way to preventing injury and ensuring progress.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-14-2005, 06:10 PM 	  #12
StrongrthnIlook
Registered User

Join Date: Nov 2005
Posts: 85
Rep Power: 1StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)

Excellent information. When I squat while keeping my back straight, I can only get down to about 3-5 inches above parallel. If I bend at the waist while maintaining the described arch and look slightly upwards, does it appear that I will be able to bet rock bottom? I do not have a lot of flexibility in my hips and thought that was the reason for not getting any lower, even with no resistence at all?
StrongrthnIlook is offline Add to StrongrthnIlook's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
StrongrthnIlook
View Public Profile
Send a private message to StrongrthnIlook
Find More Posts by StrongrthnIlook
Add StrongrthnIlook to Your Buddy List
Old 12-14-2005, 06:12 PM 	  #13
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Practice with a broomstick first and practice your form till you got it dead on. Then move up to the bar, you'll feel weak, but it makes up for it in the end. Form before weight, it is better to have form and the weight will come up gradually.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Old 12-16-2005, 12:01 AM 	  #14
StrongrthnIlook
Registered User

Join Date: Nov 2005
Posts: 85
Rep Power: 1StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)StrongrthnIlook has a spectacular aura about. (+250)

Thanks for the info! I will start my next leg workout with the bar alone and see what happens. My strength is pretty good so I can probably use the bar to start. I guess I got caught up in the ego aspect of lifting. Thanks again, I will keep you posted.
StrongrthnIlook is offline Add to StrongrthnIlook's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
StrongrthnIlook
View Public Profile
Send a private message to StrongrthnIlook
Find More Posts by StrongrthnIlook
Add StrongrthnIlook to Your Buddy List
Old 12-17-2005, 08:46 PM 	  #15
LAWofNJ
Jersey in the house

Join Date: Feb 2004
Location: The abomination that has ruled the streets of Jersey since 1988.
Age: 17
Posts: 1,317
Rep Power: 245LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)LAWofNJ has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)
Send a message via ICQ to LAWofNJ Send a message via AIM to LAWofNJ Send a message via MSN to LAWofNJ Send a message via Yahoo to LAWofNJ

Not really on topic, (sortof) but i feel like my balance is a little off. Its not to the point where I see myself falling, but I feel like im a little off balance. Nothing big at all, but i notice this. I feel like im going a lil backwards, (not forwards) Is this a sign, im not hitting my hams enough? or quads, or just utter bullsh!t. I do atleast parallel squats, ham curls, etc. I could throw in SLDL's is this is the case.
__________________
R.I.P Eddie Guerrerro 38 years old
5'9.5"
Mini Bulk Log (ectomorph, beastly metabolism)
Plan: Reach 190, then decide.
11/23/05 172 lbs (No more football ever :()
12/9/05 180 lbs
12/24/05 183.5 lbs
Measurements 12/17/05 (181 lbs)
Chest 39 inches Waist 33 inches Arms 15 inches
Calves 16 inches Shoulders 48 inches Neck 16 inches
Quads 24 inches Wrist 7 inches Ankle 9 1/2 inches
LAWofNJ is offline Add to LAWofNJ's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
LAWofNJ
View Public Profile
Send a private message to LAWofNJ
Send email to LAWofNJ
Visit LAWofNJ's homepage!
Find More Posts by LAWofNJ
Add LAWofNJ to Your Buddy List
Old 12-17-2005, 08:56 PM 	  #16
Squats
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 2,195
Rep Power: 541Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)Squats has a reputation beyond repute. Best rank possible! (+100000)

Quote:
Originally Posted by LAWofNJ
Not really on topic, (sortof) but i feel like my balance is a little off. Its not to the point where I see myself falling, but I feel like im a little off balance. Nothing big at all, but i notice this. I feel like im going a lil backwards, (not forwards) Is this a sign, im not hitting my hams enough? or quads, or just utter bullsh!t. I do atleast parallel squats, ham curls, etc. I could throw in SLDL's is this is the case.

Low box squat - single-leg split squat - pull-through - stiff-legs
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
Squats
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Squats
Visit Squats's homepage!
Find More Posts by Squats
Add Squats to Your Buddy List
Reply

« Previous Thread | Next Thread »

vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes
Quick Reply
The following errors occurred when this message was submitted
Okay
Message:
Options
Show your signature
Quote message in reply?
Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait


Thread Tools
Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
Email this Page Email this Page
Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
Display Modes
Linear Mode Linear Mode
Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
Search this Thread

Advanced Search
Rate This Thread
ExcellentExcellent
GoodGood
AverageAverage
BadBad
TerribleTerrible
Posting Rules
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts
vB code is On
Smilies are On
[IMG] code is Off
HTML code is Off

Forum Jump
User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Supplements    Product Reviews - Help Out!        Supplement Logs    Supplement Wars!    Supplement Science Workout Programs    Workout Journals    Derek Charlebois' Contest Prep Section! Exercises IFBB Pro Bodybuilding Specifically For You    Teen Bodybuilding        Advanced Teen Bodybuilding    Over Age 35    Female Bodybuilding        Nutrition and Dieting        Training        General Chat        Journaling        Supplements For Women    Powerlifting/Strongman        Powerlifting Workouts - Training Journals More General Categories    Post Your Pictures    Post Your Own Articles!    Sports Training    Fitness Competitions    Nutrition        Keto    Contest Preparation    Losing Fat    Steroids        Cycle Logs        Pics Of Steroids        Sample Cycles        Best Of The Steroids Forum - FAQs And Info        For Women        Homebrews        Hormone Replacement Therapy    Personals - Meet Other Bodybuilders    Misc.        WWE Wrestling Forum        Religion / Politics        Music        Relationship Help    Workout Equipment Latest Bodybuilding Issues    Topic Of The Week!        Workout Of The Week    BB.com Marketing - Help Us Design Our Ads!    Article Reviews!


All times are GMT -6. The time now is 06:27 PM.

-- Bodybuilding.com Forums vBulletin 3 Style-- Bodybuilding.com Classic Style-- Hardwired - Black 	
Contact Us - Bodybuilding.com - Archive - Top

Powered by vBulletin Version 3.5.2
Copyright ©2000 - 2005, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
vBulletin, Copyright 2000 - 2002, on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy 




































SDGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGUIGHJFGHJKGHAJKLGHJGHJKLHGHAUGHJKDGHAGJKHDFJKGHJKRAHGHUGH
HHHGGFHHGFHFHGFHHGHGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMuscle Fibers and Training
???SuperTraining??? Pg.57-60

Fiber types differ considerably between individuals, especially between endurance and strength athletes. For instance, vastus medialis biopsies reveal that the proportion of FT fibers in field athletes and weightlifters can be over tree times (i.e. over 60% FT fibers) greater then that of marathon runners (approximately 17% FT fibers) and 50% greater than that of bodybuilders, cyclist and race walkers (all about 40% FT fibers). The importance of fast fibers in short duration explosive or maximal strength efforts is underscored by the fact that fast type IIX fibers contract 10x's faster than slower type I fibers (Anderson et al, 2000)
Near-maximal and explosive resistance training also produces greater hypertrophy of FT fibers than ST fibers (Hakkinen, 1985). In this respect it is noteworthy that maximal muscles power output and potential for explosive movements is determined strongly by the proportion of FT fibers in the relevant muscles (Hakkinen, 1985) Moreover, endurance training reduces vertical jump power, explosive speed and similar FT fibers activities possibly because endurance training may degrade FT fibers, replace them with ST fibers or cause enzymatic and neuromuscular changes more appropriate to slow endurance activities (Armstrong, 1987).
Although research indicates that fiber distribution is strongly determined by genetic factors, it appears as if these differences may also be strongly influenced by the type, intensity and duration of training, as well as the pre-training status of the individual. This becomes particularly evident if the muscle fiber distribution is compared between weightlifters and bodybuilders. Weightlifters have a considerably higher proportion of FT fibers, a fact which cannot explain by the contention that specific genetic types excel at specific sports. Bodybuilders have about 10% fewer FT fibers (or 10% more ST fibers) than untrained subjects, while weightlifters have about 10% more FT fibers. It is apparent that even the specific type of strength training may weightlifters and bodybuilders probably lies in the fact that weightlifters usually execute considerably more low repetition, maximal effort, explosive training than bodybuilders, who have often used moderate loads slowly to failure.
Hather et al (1991) reported that 19 wk of heavy resistance training caused a decrease in the percentage of type IIX/B and an increase in the percentage of type IIA fibers in vastus lateralis, suggesting that resistance training had caused transformation among the fast-twitch fiber subtypes. This was confirmed by further work which also showed that neither MHC I composition nor type I muscles fibers percentage changed with training (Adams et al, 1993).
One has to be cautious, in the simplistically analyzing different activities and athletes on the basis of percentage differences in muscle fiber type, since the cross-section area of all fibers is not the same and we know that force generated by a muscle depends on its cross sectional area ( as well as its level of excitation at any given instant).FT generally are about 30-40% larger in cross-section area than ST fibers (although there are notable exceptions which are discussed later). This means, even if a muscles comprises equal 50% percent of FT and ST fibers, that the overall percentage of FT contribution to total cross-section areas of the muscle can exceed 65%, depending on the degree of hypertrophy (Pipes, 1994; Tesch et al 1983). In individuals and muscles groups with a tendency to contain more FT fibers, this value can be even higher.
Furthermore, it has been found that heavy resistance training enlarges type II fibers twice as much as in slow fibers, which shows that strength training can increase the relative cross-section area of FT fibers without increasing the relative proportion of FT fibers in the muscles (Anderson & Aagaard, 200; Andersen et al, 2000). Since the velocity of muscle contraction depends on the area covered by fast fibers, an athlete may use intense strength training to increase strength and power, even if one cannot change the actual proportion of fast fibers in the muscles.
Another interesting finding in this, after a period of resistance training, MHC IIX content decreases from 9.3 to 2.0%, with a corresponding increase in MHC IIA from 42.4% to 49.6 % (Andersen & Aagarrd, 2000). After a detraining period of 3 months, the amount of MHC IIX reach values that were 17% higher than before and after resistance training, revealing that the research call MHC IIX overshoot. This seems to suggest that, if an athlete wishes to increase the relative amount of fast muscles fibers isoforms, a logical method would be to decrease the training load and allow the fastest fibers to express themselves a few weeds later. This finding appears to lend some support to practice of training ???tapering??? that has been implemented for many years among strength and sprint athletes. It is important to that the this study was carried out on sedentary subjects that situation might be very different among elite athletes. At this stage the use of a 3 month tapering period would be regarded by all athletes as being excessive, so, if we are to be guided by the trial and error experiences of athletes, it might well be found that detraining periods need to be considerably shorter for trained competitors whose ability to distinguish between the different components of detraining, namely the perceived and actual levels of intensity and volume. In the case of heavy strength activities, it is usually excessive volume which tends to have more profound effect then occasional very heavy loads on competitive impairment. One also needs to be appreciated that the volume and intensity as calculated on a typical training card may not concur with the perceived impact of this variable, so that one should also be guided by the athlete???s perception of his condition.
Some researchers have suggested that there may be an optimal or maximum size for individual muscles fibers undergoing training hypertrophy, since efficiency of strength, power and work production decrease if muscles cross-sectional area is too small or to large ( MacDougal et al, 1982; Tesch & Larsson, 1982). Other work tends to corroborate this conclusion (Hakkinen, 1985). This study noted a significant increase in the maximal isometric strength of non-athletes, bu




















































































































el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."
el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy el Siff "Supertraining"
Therefore, if the intention is to train FT fibers for an particular sport, it is vital that high intensity training be concentrated upon.
Further research reveals that this high intensity is not necessarily dependent on the use of 1RM (1 repetition maximum) or near 1 RM loads, but the degree to which the relevant muscles fibers are recruited during the effort. In this respect, the terms Fast twitch and Slow twitch do not necessarily mean that fast movements recruit exclusively FT fibers and the slow movements ST fibers. To analyses the involvement of different fiber types, it is vital to determine the force that needs to be produced. If large acceleration of the load is involved, Newton???s Second Law of Motion decrees that the resulting force will be large. Thus, the maximal force generated during rapid acceleration of a 100kg bench press easily can exceed that maximal force produced during a slowly accelerated 150kg bench press. Both a small load accelerated rapidly and heavy load accelerated slowly but strongly involved the FT fibers. Likewise, explosive movements rely heavily on the action of FT fibers.
Moreover, rapid movements often recruit the muscles stretch (myotatic) reflex, which can elicit a powerful contraction. Relevant to this process is Starling???s Law, which states that the strength of contraction is proportional to the original length of the muscles at the moment of contraction. The idea relationship between tension and length in a sarcomere occurs when the muscles is slight stretched and the actin and myosin filaments just overlap slightly. However, in applying this law, it has to be remembered that the advantaged offered by the stretching may be diminished in case where this stretching occurs at large joint angles which provide poor leverage. The well-known pre-stretch principle in bodybuilding training and the plyometric method in speed-strength training rely on this phenomenon. Many gymnasiums machines are seriously limiting in they do not allow the use to begin the movement with a pres-stretch. Not only does this diminish the force which can be generated, but it also exposes joints to a greater risk of injury because the movement begins without muscular support for the ligaments.
The importance of the nervous system in developing strength cannot be ignored. As stated earlier, the development of strength is related to the number of appropriate muscles fibers firing simultaneously, which is entirely a function of the nervous system. An additional finding is that, if the nerve which normally supplies a ST muscle fiber is surgically interchange (???cross reinnervated???) with one which supplies a FT fiber, the ST fiber will behave like a FT fiber (e.g. Bacou et al, 1996; Barjot et al, 1998) These studies, carried out on rabbits, suggest that sensitivity to motor innervations increases from the glycolytic to oxidative types of fibers, in the order: IIB.IIX/IID>IIA>I ( where the IID, like the IIB fibers types occurred in small mammals as analogues of the human IIX type). In other words, the behavior of muscles would appear to be determined by the activity of the nerve fibers which supply it, a deduction which is discussed farther in the next section.
The rate of the number of fibers firing depends on the voluntary and involuntary processes, the voluntary ones being related to personal motivation and the biofeedback techniques, and the involuntary ones to feedback information from the proprioceptive system, including the various stretch reflexes.
Thus, the simple act of motivating or emotionally willing yourself, through the methods such as self-talk or guided imagery to produce greater or faster efforts can recruit a greater number of muscle fibers at an increase rate of firing. Encouragement by a training partner can also play a useful role in this regard, if done at the appropriate stages during an exercise. Interestingly, the method of training with progressively higher loads or at larger acceleration is a valuable way of learning how to motivate yourself at progressively higher levels of performance. The carry-over of this may well benefit one in all aspects of daily life.

Cheating methods should never be used with any exercise: (F&F pg. 229)
All to often there is a fanatical overemphasis on the use of ???strict??? exercise style to enhance effectiveness and safety. ???Cheating??? is not the breaking of some physiological law, but often ins a time-tested way of helping one to complete an action which is difficult to manage in a certain range of movement. Cheating Can take many forms, such as using momentum to propel a load through a ???sticking point???, bouncing it on the body, recruiting stored elastic energy, executing only part of the movement, using synergistic muscles groups to aid the muscles which are struggling to complete the movement and using the flexibility of the equipment to flick the load through a difficult region. While cheating is to be discouraged as a regular way of training for novices, it should not be discouraged because of any belief that it is intrinsically unsafe, but because it is more advanced technique to help during certain stages of a given movement.
The safe and unsafe ways of cheating need to be taught to all trainees and not condemned without a fair appraisal of the science and the art of ???cheating???. For example, cheat curls using a pronounced swaying and hyperextension of the truck are potentially harmful, but if cheat curls implementing an upward knee-extension thrust from a partial squat position, then the risk of back injury is minimized. Often, cheating allows one to diminish the load where it might do the most harm, so sometimes it is safer to cheat through a point of difficulty or increasing risk.
Cheating can also allow one to load muscles in a range which may be neglected if one relies solely on strict movement which forces one to use a lighter load. Thus, technically correct ???cheating??? can be an asset to one???s training repertoire. Conversely, unskilled or premature use of cheating can pose a real threat to safety and progress.

Heavy weight training makes you bulky:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is often cited as a reason not to train with heavy weights. Many aspiring bodybuilders wish that it was that easy to produce massive hypertrophy, but the tendency to gain bulk readily is not an automatic resulting of heavy training, but depends on genetics and a very special type of sub maximal weight training. In fact, regular training with very heavy weights compels one to exercise with very few repetitions (usually 1-3 repetitions) in each set, which is know not to be the most effective way of producing muscle bulk.
Most bodybuilders have found that training with moderate to moderately heavy weights (about 60-85% of one???s maximum), rather than with maximum weight is a better way to enhance muscle hypertrophy. Moreover, the majority of the top bodybuilders use anabolic-androgenic steroids deliberately to accelerate hypertrophy, because it is the aim of their training to become massively ???bulk???. Olympic weightlifters, on the other hand, who often train with extremely heavy weights, do not develop this enormous hypertrophy, simply because strength and power, not bulk, are the primary goals of their training.
Massive hypertrophy is not the automatic resulting of heavy weight training- instead, this is a resulting of the appropriate genetics, an appropriate training program, careful nutrition and very often, supplementation with legal and illegal ergogenic aids.

Light weight training is always safer than heavy weight training:
(F&F pg. 27)
This is common argumen for the use of insultingly light dumbbells in aerobic classes or program???s for the youngster or older adult. While it is often true that straining against near maximal loads by novices can lead to muscle strain, it is not true that safety is an automatic resulting of heavy weight training. In fact, far more injuries occur in sports and activities involving no added resistance at all, such as running, aerobics, soccer, tennis and hockey. It should be noted that light weight can even produce greater forces in the muscles than heavy weights, if they are accelerated more rapidly, according to Newton???s 2nd Law of Motion. (Force involved is proportional to the acceleration of the object.)
Moreover, a light weight acting at larger distances from the joint can produce a larger moment (moment= force X perpendicular distances from the force of joint) than heavy weight being used closer to the joint. Light weights can also be used for many more repetitions than heavy weights, so that overuse injuries becoming more likely. Finally, poor technique with light or heavy weights can have serious consequences. Magnitude offloading is not primary cause of injury; rather it is the consequence of several other factors. Sometimes, the light weight training or even training without weights (e.g. running can produce far greater impact forces on the body than heavy weight training) can be more dangerous than heavy weight training.
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy [SIZE="7"][/SIZE]
Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy 










t no hypertrophy of ST or FT fibers, between weeks 12-20 of a 24 week-long strength training routine using variable intensity rates of concentric and eccentric exercise. The significant strength increase during weeks 12-20 was attributed to increase neural activation. In highly trained athletes, the increase in muscular hypertrophy is even more limited, thereby emphasizing the importance of using high intensity, rapid transition techniques for stimulating their nervous systems.
The existence of possible optimal fiber size, the limited ability of advanced athletes to experience muscle hypertrophy, and the lack of correlation between hypertrophy and strength training stresses the futility of prescribing hypertrophy training for highly qualified athletes. This type of training is suitable for novices, but its regular use may be seriously detrimental to the strength and strength-speed performance for elite athletes.
There is also considerable evidence to indicated that cardiovascular (???aerobic???) endurance exercises performed at low intensity for long periods during the same stage of condition program as strength training seriously compromises the development of strength and power. This is probably partly due to the fact that it is relatively easy for the faster twitching fibers to become or behave like slow twitch fibers with prolonged low intensity training. Furthermore, studies of the gastrocnemius muscles of distance runners have show that prolonged distance training produces muscles necrosis and inflammation which can be detected at least 7 days after the marathon (Hakida et al, 1983). Comparative muscles biopsy studies of weightlifters, sprinters and rowers after strenuous training sessions do not show any of these abnormalities.
These findings have important consequences for the design of sport specific strength programmes, since some instructors and machine manufactures maintain that continuous circuit training (CCT) regimes simultaneously develop cardiovascular endurance and strength. Research does not support this belief. On the contrary, it shows that it is more appropriate to prescribe cardiovascular training separately in limited amounts during the early off-season and high intensity resistance training at the later stage. In addition, interval circuit training (ICT) using high intensity loading and regular rest intervals is more suitable for development of strength and strength-endurance.
The sequence of recruitment of muscles fibers by exercise also has important consequences for training. The ST (Type I) fibers are recruited first for muscle tension up to about 25%, the FTa (Type IIA) are recruited next and the FT (FF or Type IIX) fibers last, as the intensity of the activity increases towards a maximum or as the ST fibers become seriously energy depleted. (See below)
__________________
"Not the victory, but the action. Not the goal, but the game. In the deed, the glory."

Form > Weight + Food + Recovery = Muscle hypertrophy
Squats is offline Add to Squats's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote[/SIZE]










































Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa[/size]


----------



## GFR (Dec 30, 2005)

Look dumb shit if you close my thread with too much data you will be banned.


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

I


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

will


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

whore


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

to


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

30,000


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

then


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

that's


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

it


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

30,000 by


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

March 2006...


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

10 months


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

and


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

then just


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

20-40 posts


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

a day


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2006)

Dude, you have more problems than I do, and fuck, I'm a recovering drug addict.


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Dude, you have more problems than I do, and fuck, I'm a recovering drug addict.


you have no idea bro


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2006)

I have no idea about anything these days


----------



## GFR (Jan 2, 2006)

Platinum said:
			
		

> I have no idea about anything these days


That makes 2 of us


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

*Was Larry Holmes...???The Greatest?????*


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

I know, I know.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

There???s only one ???Greatest???; but let???s open our minds, get past the rhetoric, and examine the in-ring accomplishments of this often overlooked and unheralded champion.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

The argument of ???who was the best heavyweight who has ever lived??? generally falls on the shoulders of two men: Joe Louis and Muhammad Ali.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

But is the answer so locked in that No One can challenge it?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Is it really heresy to suggest that ???The Easton Assassin??? not only measures up to these two titans; but, quite possibly, surpasses them?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Is it that obscene of a question to ask? His numbers are comparable: 20 successful defenses, 7 years as world champion, 48 consecutive victories; or, to put it another way: only Joe Louis held the title longer (and he was inactive as a champion for 4 years during WWII), only Joe Louis made more title defenses (Muhammad Ali made 19 total defenses over the course of two reigns), and Holmes came within one win of tying Marciano???s record of 49-0 (and Holmes was 3 years older than Marciano when he racked up his 49th fight, while eclipsing Rocky???s defenses by 14). Folks, that???s not too shabby.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

It couldn???t have been easy to be Larry Holmes following a fistic legend.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

It must have felt like a being a playwright in the time of Shakespeare or a struggling American musician following the British Invasion or an actor trying out for a part alongside Robert Dinero???..an utterly un-winnable situation.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

No matter what you do, how impressive you look, it???s never going to be enough; you???re never going to measure up.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

It simply can???t be done. How do you follow a demi-god?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Surely, Larry???s personality didn???t help matters, either. He was always at war with the press and came off as a guy with a Gibraltar-sized chip on his shoulder.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

???Rocky couldn???t carry my jock-strap??? didn???t win Larry any fans, nor did ???Mike Tyson???s going down in history as an S.O.B.???


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

If Larry hadn???t made it as a fighter, he surely could have made a living as a contortionist, for I can think of no one as skilled as Holmes at putting both of his feet in his mouth at the same time.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

His pre-fight interviews made the purest scream from the very depths of his soul, ???LARRY, SHUT UP AND FIGHT, ALREADY!!???


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

I suspect if a fighter???s greatness were determined solely by his public relations skills, Larry Holmes would rank just slightly above Sonny Liston.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

That???s it, isn???t it?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

That???s the key.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

We associate the word ???champion??? with the concept of being a role-model.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

That???s why Floyd Patterson was so popular as a champ, even though he wasn???t one of the best to ever hold the belt.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

I can think of very few people who would rank Patterson in their top 10 Heavyweight Champions of all time; but those same people would readily admit that Patterson wore the crown with class.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

. Here???s a thought: If Larry Holmes had Floyd???s personality, would we rank Holmes at the top of the heap?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Public perception; it really does make a difference, as do our preconceived notions.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

It???s so hard to admit when we???re wrong, even in the face of irrefutable evidence.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Of course, judging a boxer???s worth in the annals of time is a purely subjective endeavor, which is what make it so much fun???..and so nerve-racking.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

It wasn???t until after Larry had retired (the first time) that most people began to admit that he was ???pretty good???.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Larry had three strikes against him. He wasn???t highly touted as an amateur or as a young pro, he never came off in the press as the friendliest of guys, and he followed the most charismatic athlete of all time.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

If you throw in the fact that he used to be that athlete???s sparring partner, Larry???s strike-count climbs to four. That???s a lot of obstacles to overcome.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Joe Louis and Muhammad Ali were both groomed to be champions, though, in truth, no one really expected young Clay to beat Liston.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Maybe that???s what helped Ali climb to the top in the some of the public???s mind???his continual defiance of the odds.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

People love someone who can overcome seemingly impossible barriers.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Ali beat both Sonny Liston, and George Foreman, and took it one step further and defeated the mighty U.S. Government.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Joe Louis beat the Color Bar by becoming the first Black Heavyweight Champion in twenty-two years and, then, stepped up by destroying the Arian Race???s unwilling representative and his former conqueror, Max Schmeling, on the Eve of World War II, becoming an authentic American Hero.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

How can anyone compete with that?!


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Both Louis and Ali were larger than life characters in larger than life times; which greatly contributes to their lasting legacy.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

and the only reason Ali is considered top 5


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Poor old Larry came along at the end of one of the most turbulent eras in history and had no real dragons to slay.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

He had no fearsome threats like Sonny Liston or George Foreman or Nazi Germany.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

All he had in front of him were some pretty good fighters; but he beat them.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Can anything else be asked of a fighter than to take on all comers and vanquish them?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

A fighter can not help when he is born or the environment of the world at the time he fights.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

All he can do is train hard and be the best he can be???..and Larry Holmes did just that.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Still, while we???re on the subject, how does Larry???s competition measure up to that of Louis and Ali???s? In ???The Brown Bomber???s??? pre-title days he beat some pretty fierce competition in former world champions Primo Carnera, Max Baer and Jack Sharkey as well as ranking contenders King Levinsky and Paulino Uzcudun.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Baer was the Foreman of his day and was just months removed from losing the world title in an upset decision to Jim Braddock when Louis bounced him three times on the way to a fourth round stoppage.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

*I disagree 100%*


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

After kayoing Braddock in eight for the title, Louis defeated more men defending his belt than any other heavyweight champion ever to own the gold.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Among the victims were such notable fighters as slick Englishman Tommy Farr, former world champion Max Schmeling, Big Abe Simon, Max Baer???s younger but bigger brother Buddy, former light-heavyweight champion, slick master-boxer Billy Conn, the explosive Lou Nova, the slick and awkward Arturo Godoy, the murderous punching Tami Mauriello, and the classic cutie Jersey Joe Walcott among many, many others???25 in all. Go ahead, check the record books. They weren???t all the bum of the month.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Ali? Well, for starters, he upset one of the most feared fighters of all time, Sonny Liston, to win the title in 1964.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Then, during his first reign gained a mercy stoppage over former champ Floyd Patterson, humiliated WBA titlist Ernie Terrell, out-toughed tough man George Chuvalo, put on a dazzling display against faded puncher Cleveland Williams while stopping him inside three and kayoed Zora Folley in seven in his last defense before engaging in a three year battle with Uncle Sam.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

After the layoff, right out of the gate he stopped the #2 ranked fighter in the world, Jerry Quarry in three rounds on a serious cut and gave Oscar Bonavena the only knock-out defeat of his career in the fifteenth round before dropping a decision to then-champion, Joe Frazier.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

After the loss to Frazier, Ali beat contenders Jimmy Ellis, Buster Mathis, Mac Foster, Joe Bugner, and reigning Light Heavyweight Champion, Bob Foster among others before losing a split decision to Ken Norton. In his next fight, Ali returned the favor to Norton and then avenged his loss to Frazier before becoming only the second man in history to regain the heavyweight championship with a shocking eighth round knock-out over Sonny Liston???s protégé, George Foreman.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Following Foreman, Ali took on all comers, like Louis, beating Frazier, Bugner, and Norton in rematches and taking on top contenders Ron Lyle, Jimmy Young, and possibly the hardest punching heavyweight who has ever lived, Earnie Shavers before losing his beloved belt in a huge upset to boxing novice, Leon Spinks.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Still, he made history when he came back to decision Spinks in the Superdome and became the only man to ever win the linear Heavyweight Championship three times.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

How does Holmes compare?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, Larry didn???t start off his pro-career to much hoopla.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

It wasn???t until he faced and defeated the fearsome Shavers that the boxing public began to take him seriously.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Then came his WBC Title victory over Ali???s old nemesis, Ken Norton, in a fight that could rival ???The Thrilla in Manila??? and Holyfield-Bowe I for most exciting heavyweight championship bout ever.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

No one was in their seats when the decision was announced in Holmes favor.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

. Following his harrowing display of courage in winning the title, Larry, like Louis and Ali before him, turned no challenger away.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

*Not true, Ali avoided a rematch with Foreman for 3 1/2 years.....total bitch*


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Over the next seven years, Larry took on any fighter the promoters could throw at him and emerged victorious every time, sometimes picking himself off the canvas to do so.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Future WBA Champion Mike Weaver had him in serious trouble in the 10th before Larry came back in the very next round to drop ???Hercules??? twice before the referee called a halt to it.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Everybody thought Larry was through when Earnie Shavers landed that big right hand in the 7th round of their rematch; but somehow, through some bottomless reservoir of heart, courage, and will, Larry got up and out lasted ???Mr. Devastation???, finally stopping him in the 11th. Being World Heavyweight Champion meant everything to Larry Holmes and you could feel that every time he climbed through those ropes.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Other notable defenses include wins over future Alphabet Soup Titlists, Trevor Berbick, Tim Witherspoon, and James ???Bonecrusher??? Smith.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Among future ???champs???, Holmes also stopped the two men to precede him to the throne. Leon Spinks went down in 3 and an old Ali was forced to retire after 10.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

. Throw in a few highly ranked and undefeated contenders such as Leroy Jones, Renaldo Snips, Gerry Cooney, and Carl ???The Truth??? Williams and what you???ve got is a resume that rivals those of both Louis and Ali. Seriously, do their records look that much better than Larry???s, if at all?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Here???s a hypothetical questions: If there hadn???t been WWII, if there hadn???t been the social revolution of the 1960???s, if the playing field were equal, would Holmes be considered the best?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Ali and Louis both had extraordinary circumstances surrounding their reigns, Larry just had Reaganomics.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

. Louis reigned four years longer; but he was inactive as champion for four of those years. Why isn???t Larry Holmes considered the Greatest Heavyweight of All Time, is it because Louis and Ali were better or is it because the times in which they reigned were more memorable? Think About That!


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Joe had more power, Ali had more flash and pizzazz, and both had more charisma; but Larry had just as much heart and determination as the two of them and beat almost as many men of equal quality???.maybe more.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

This is about boxing, isn???t it? Larry Holmes was your ordinary average guy with a fire in his belly who wanted to prove to the world that he was somebody.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

. He didn???t have Ali???s hand or foot speed or Louis??? fearsome punch; but what he did have was heart and skill and the drive to make the most out of the talent he did have, which was considerable.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

In the end, if you take away the extracurricular circumstances, if you take away the ???We???re gonna Win because God is on Our Side,??? and ???No Viet Cong Ever Called Me Nigger!???


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

and focus just on what happened inside the ring, does Larry???s reign and accomplishments really differ that much?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Don???t misinterpret this piece.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

I???m merely playing the role of Devil???s advocate.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

By no means am I saying Larry Holmes was the Greatest Heavyweight Champion of All Time.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

All I???m trying to get across it that the question is indeed worth asking. Is He??


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

think


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

I


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

will


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

stay


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

up


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

all


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

night


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

I have


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

enough


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Beer


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

and


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Coffee


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

and don't


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

have


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

to go


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

to a


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

job


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

or


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

school


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

till


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

the


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

17 th


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

so what


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

the hell.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

And I


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

have to


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Stop


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

drinking by


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

the 14 th


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

and have to


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

get back on


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

my diet


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

but this


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

time it


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

will be


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

3500+ not 3000 cal


----------



## GFR (Mar 13, 2006)

Give me a woman who loves beer and I will conquer the world.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 13, 2006)

Foreman, did anyone else post in that thread.  I read maybe 10 pages and you were the only person in it.  I guess that would make sense how you have 30000 post's.


----------



## GFR (Mar 13, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Foreman, did anyone else post in that thread.  I read maybe 10 pages and you were the only person in it.  I guess that would make sense how you have 30000 post's.


If you click on Replys it will tell you on each thread who posted and how mant times.


		Who Posted? 		Total Posts: 2,547
 	   	User Name 	Posts   	 		 			ForemanRules 		 	 	2,501   	 		 			The Monkey Man 		 	 	15   	 		 			Little Wing 		 	 	10   	 		 			HANK-VISSER 		 	 	5   	 		 			maniclion 		 	 	4   	 		 			Platinum 		 	 	2   	 		 			adrien_j9 		 	 	2   	 		 			god hand 		 	 	2   	 		 			NeilPearson 		 	 	1   	 		 			david 		 	 	1   	 		 			SuperFlex 		 	 	1   	 		 			Tough Old Man 		 	 	1   	 		 			Witmaster 		 	 	1   	 		 			fletcher6490 		 	 	1


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you click on Replys it will tell you on each thread who posted and how mant times.
> 
> 
> Who Posted? 		Total Posts: 2,547
> User Name 	Posts   	 		 			ForemanRules 		 	 	2,501   	 		 			The Monkey Man 		 	 	15   	 		 			Little Wing 		 	 	10   	 		 			HANK-VISSER 		 	 	5   	 		 			maniclion 		 	 	4   	 		 			Platinum 		 	 	2   	 		 			adrien_j9 		 	 	2   	 		 			god hand 		 	 	2   	 		 			NeilPearson 		 	 	1   	 		 			david 		 	 	1   	 		 			SuperFlex 		 	 	1   	 		 			Tough Old Man 		 	 	1   	 		 			Witmaster 		 	 	1   	 		 			fletcher6490 		 	 	1




Oh, ok.  I didn't know that.  Wow though, 2500 post's in that thread.


----------

